# Awesome April BFP's! 85 testers! 23 BFPs!



## Skyler2014

Hello ladies. So many of us have got af already, decided it was time to start the April thread. Let me know when you would like to test and I will put you down. Onto Cycle 3 for me.

1st- :test: Rbdanes
2nd-:test: impatientwait, kerri28
4th- :test: peelee, prayinglady
5th- :test: firefaery, siyren
6th- :test: Amcolecchi, Pinkylisa28, NewMrsJones
7th- :test: chazzmatazz, Ajd36, Eiffelbebe
8th- :test: Pathos, magicalbox
9th- :test: Equalbananas, Mollynorwood, 291, Dutchiekins
10th- :test: Bamagirl87, threegirls, junebaby08, Stephj25
12th- :test: Bellydreams , Mrs. Lemon, amitsmom
13th- :test: Britta C
14th- :test: Clandestinetx, Shouse, electriccat, Bettybee1
15th- :test: Becca_89, Brookettc3, Sallyhansen, Mrs2008
16th- :test: -SloppyJoe, Rae. Rae, kittiecat
17th- :test: Justsmilexo, Nurse_starr, pennymarie, sprite30
18th- :test: Left wonderin
19th- :test: littleone1993, Raynebair
20th- :test: NadiaSweety
21st- :test: Kitkat42, Jsmom58, 
22nd- :test: Burtch, Dannixo, rose1990, OkiSunnyDays, Doodlegirl 
23rd- :test: Love. Out. Loud
24th- :test: Twag
25th
26th
27th-Jayne13, 
28th-Sunnie1984, Live_in_hope
29th-lovepink81
30th-
Tba- 
Sorry about af:
C.M.C :hugs:
Alyssa Drough :hugs:
Equalbananas :hugs:
LoveChristmas :hugs:
Newfiemama :hugs:
2012Bebe :hugs:
icgoodac :hugs:
MissyLissy :hugs:
HopeLives86 :hugs:
Zelly1 :hugs:
Toffee87 :hugs:
StephJ25 :hugs:
Dutchiekins :hugs:
Sabster :hugs:
Ameli :hugs:
crayoncrittle :hugs:
Kittiecat :hugs:
Shouse :hugs:
NewMrsJones :hugs:
Justsmilexo :hugs:
NDTaber9211 :hugs:

Congrats on those :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:
Prettyperfect :happydance:
Trichick :happydance:
Dynamicmae :happydance:
...Marie... :happydance:
BabyhopeG :happydance:
DHBH0930 :happydance:
TC52UPL :happydance:
Hockeymama :happydance:
deemarie1223 :happydance:
Threegirls :happydance:
lola85 :happydance:
Amitsmom :happydance: 
Rose1990 :happydance:
Bluemoonbubba :happydance:
MsShona :happydance:
Xitd :happydance:
Mrs2008 :happydance:
Laelani :happydance: 
SoontobGorda :happydance: 
SloppyJoe :happydance: 
Louloukk :happydance:
arwenreborn :happydance:
Megan252 :happydance:
Losses :cry:
Cantwait22 possible chemical :cry:
Rbdanes faint positive, possible chemical :cry:


----------



## Dynamicmae

YAY!!!!! :) Ill be testing 7th April if AF doesnt show..... I should ovulate sometime this week.... we TECHNICALLY not TRYING this cylce ;) So basically I'm not obsessing about it and taking the pressure off DH.....


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello again , not sure yet when I'll be testing in April as AF has not shown up yet this cycle . Tested bfn this am so still waiting . I'll keep ya all posted :)


----------



## Alyssa Drough

AF due around 29th/30th March so 1st April would be a good testing date if it doesn't show.


----------



## Ameli

Hi all, I too am waiting for AF to show, but I think she will tomorrow or Tuesday morning at the latest (all the usual signs are there). Would love to join if she shows. Tested and got a BFN yesterday morning. April will be our 3rd month ttc too. Anyone using a CBFM? Thinking about getting one for the next cycle.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Hola babyrogers! Please put me down as TBD, waiting for the witch to make her exit, so I can start stalking O, and will have a date based on that. Just temps and OPKs here, though a bit more optimistic than previous cycles, due to some neat science that says all forms of BC _should_ have left my system as of this cycle. Here goes #6 for me, GL to all my fellow testers out there!


----------



## lcgoodac

Hey can you put me down for the testing on the 6th! I'm going to use opks, conceive plus and soft cups this month! Already have a christmas baby so why not have another one! X


----------



## NadiaSweety

Put me down for April 20th!!!


----------



## BabyHopeG

Put me down for the 7th please! 
Exactly my thoughts Icgoodac... This month would mean a Christmas baby! 

We are doing some home improvements so going to try and keep focused on that rather than being obsessed with TTC, and take the relaxed approach this month.... Still charting though!


----------



## Skyler2014

Welcome ladies! Hope this month brings lots of BFPs.


----------



## Electricat

9th...I think...pls

:dust:


----------



## Ameli

:witch: came to see me today, so please put me down for the 16th! Thanks!


----------



## Bellydreams

Hey Babyrogers!! Put me down for the 12th April, I really hope I get it this time!!


----------



## c.m.c

hi all im new here, can i join this thread too?

i had my DD on Christmas day 2010 and we decided to ttc/ntnp/just see how it goes from this month on.... i will be due to test 1st april.. my LMP is 3rd march so il defo not be having 2 Christmas babies.... even if i get a BFP it would be before (8th dec) or way after christmas (5th jan???)

best wishes to you all this month....


----------



## Skyler2014

Of course you can join, when do you want to test?


----------



## kitcat42

She got me today....can you put me down for April 21st Testing! Thanks!


----------



## c.m.c

babyrogers said:


> Of course you can join, when do you want to test?

1st April please il be 29 days after LMP:flower: thats if AF doesnt show


----------



## Skyler2014

C.m.c, kitkat and Bellydreams, you all have been added. How is everyone doing. I am Cd 4. Hopefully af will be finishing up and then I will be waiting to ovulate...I hate waiting to ovulate... Last cycle it was 22 days before o, twice my lp length. 
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Bellydreams

babyrogers said:


> C.m.c, kitkat and Bellydreams, you all have been added. How is everyone doing. I am Cd 4. Hopefully af will be finishing up and then I will be waiting to ovulate...I hate waiting to ovulate... Last cycle it was 22 days before o, twice my lp length.
> How's everyone else doing?

Yeah my wait for o is about the same, although I did get partial ferns but also watery/EW CM yesterday which surprised me so early. Who knows maybe I'll o early. Better start BDing!!


----------



## Skyler2014

Yeah better get to it :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Still waiting for AF to show !!!!!!! Errrrrrrr


----------



## c.m.c

Bellydreams said:


> babyrogers said:
> 
> 
> C.m.c, kitkat and Bellydreams, you all have been added. How is everyone doing. I am Cd 4. Hopefully af will be finishing up and then I will be waiting to ovulate...I hate waiting to ovulate... Last cycle it was 22 days before o, twice my lp length.
> How's everyone else doing?
> 
> Yeah my wait for o is about the same, although I did get partial ferns but also watery/EW CM yesterday which surprised me so early. Who knows maybe I'll o early. Better start BDing!!Click to expand...

hi :thumbup: i have just ordered O tests from amazon as i havent a clue... i had a 29 days cycle last month and that was me just off BC...lmp was 3rd march so i guessed day 14 (st patricks day for me) so lets hope the irish luck is with me :haha:


----------



## Skyler2014

Left wonderin, are you late? Maybe you will get your BFP this cycle and pass on the :dust:


----------



## Skyler2014

C.m.c, OPKs are great, for most people anyway. I use OPKs and temping


----------



## Bellydreams

Maybe I will o early!! I hope so and my body isn't fooling me like last month.

Still Watery/EW CM (it is really as close as I get to EWCM since coming off the pill), what I would classify as full ferns today too! It's a catch 22 since o'ing earlier means less waiting (hoorah) but I am so busy this weekend relaxed style BDing won't be an option (humph). Guess I just better start trying anyway, haven't been in a good dtd mood lately so DH will be pleased with my upcoming seductions!!


----------



## Skyler2014

I only have gotten watery since coming off the pill too. I know what you mean, DF loves when I am close to o'ing lol. Not that he doesn't get it any other times.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hey ladies I'd love to join and am on cd1. Put me down as tbd testing date because I'm not entirely sure when I'll be Oing. Good luck to all!


----------



## Twag

:hi: can I join the April testing?

Due to O in April around my birthday 12th and then testing will be around DH's birthday 22nd

So think it will be 24th but TBA 

Cycle 8 for me and in our new house so hoping that it will be the one :wacko:

Hoping for full steam ahead TTC preseed, temping, opk, prenatals and :sex: everyday of fertile week :haha: well that is my plan anyway :devil:


----------



## Skyler2014

:hi: ladies, I have put you both under tba, let me know when you ovulate/ decide on a testing date.
Good luck! :dust:


----------



## ClandestineTX

babyrogers said:


> C.m.c, kitkat and Bellydreams, you all have been added. How is everyone doing. I am Cd 4. Hopefully af will be finishing up and then I will be waiting to ovulate...I hate waiting to ovulate... Last cycle it was 22 days before o, twice my lp length.
> How's everyone else doing?

CD 7 here and hoping today's temp drop was a sign of rising estrogen pre-ovulation and not a fluke temp. Really (REALLY) hoping with no travel and only usual stress level that I ovulate way before CD 20. With you on hating to wait. 



Twag said:


> :hi: can I join the April testing?
> 
> Due to O in April around my birthday 12th and then testing will be around DH's birthday 22nd
> 
> So think it will be 24th but TBA
> 
> Cycle 8 for me and in our new house so hoping that it will be the one :wacko:
> 
> Hoping for full steam ahead TTC preseed, temping, opk, prenatals and :sex: everyday of fertile week :haha: well that is my plan anyway :devil:

YAY!!! Welcome back, ma'am!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies!! I leave tomorrow to go out of town for work so my DH and I only get a few days to try this month. I am not expecting to get prego at all but I figured we might as well try! Please put me down for April 6th, Thanks!!


----------



## Impatientwait

I'm testing April 2nd! Baby dust to you all!!!!!!!!


----------



## NadiaSweety

Waiting to O is quite the agonizing process. I am on CD9 of what will likely be another 40 day cycle. I have been using the time to study my charts and try and figure out how I can do better. 

At least I am starting to see a pattern. Ever since getting off the bill Last June My cycles have been getting longer and longer. I think they have finely settled. I am now trying to determine when I usually Ovulate. Last cycle I am pretty sure I Oed on CD 28 and had a 12 day LP. The cycle before I think that my temping may have messed up my crosshairs. I think I Oed on CD28 that cycle as well. 

This cycle I will be trying to get more consistent temps, and moving my OPK test in the mid morning because I have not been getting positives doing it at 5:30am. We are also going to up the BD frequency. HD wants to do it every other day all month and we might throw in a couple extra if I do get some positive OPK tests.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I just want to ovulate. Last month was a no O month so fxed this month is a good month!


----------



## rbdanes

April 1st for me :)


----------



## Left wonderin

AF showed up today so put me provisionally down for the 18th please :)


----------



## Skyler2014

Hello new ladies :hi:

Amcolecchi
Impatientwait
Rbdanes

Sure left wonderin, sorry about af


----------



## Dynamicmae

Waiting to O here... Got a bad bout of thrush though :( Given it to DH aswell... Not good timing!!! Managed to BD with preseed tonight tho.....


----------



## Skyler2014

Aww that sucks, hope you both get better quickly


----------



## Left wonderin

Not to worry about AF showing up , after the initial sinking feeling and disappointment I turn it into a positive o/v and another chance only two weeks away :))


----------



## DHBH0930

Cycle #4 for me, will be testing on the 11th. I've had 2 BFN's and 1 chemical so far. Hoping this month will be our lucky one! It would be a great birthday present to get a positive and it would be due near my DH's birthday and Christmas. This is my 3rd cycle temping and using OPK's. So far the OPK's have worked for me and temping has given me much more knowledge about my cycle. I'm on CD 11 now and I should O on CD17 or 18. I also started taking B6 at the start of last cycle and I had a 13 day LP, so I was at least happy to see a normal LP length.

GL ladies! Hopefully we will make lots of Christmas babies! :flower:


----------



## Skyler2014

Good attitude left wonderin, o is hopefully 2 weeks away for me now. You have been added DHBH, hope this is your cycle


----------



## Left wonderin

I LOVE these thread as soon as AF shows up there is a place to go that evidences there is hope and a 2nd , 3rd ect chance to try again and start over :))))) already counting down the days till the 18th lol......


----------



## Skyler2014

I agree. I was a little sad to see the witch but then I was like, ok, nobody's started an April thread yet, I'll do that.


----------



## Bellydreams

Think I'm o'ing today, hoorah!! So might move my date, shall confirm in a few days time!


----------



## lcgoodac

whoop just got my positive opk although am a bit worried ill miss ov as have only bd once (thurs nite) as ive been poorly! DF is at work so ill be making sure we bd when he gets back just after lunch!
 



Attached Files:







pos opk.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Skyler2014

Woohoo. Congrats ladies. Wish I was close to ovulation. I did have a drink tonight though, which I haven't done for awhile.


----------



## Dynamicmae

It looks like I Oed yesterday... Temp was up this morning.... Didn't opk this month as we actually ment to be NTNP.... Haha!! Let's pray for high temps tomorrow and monday so FF confirms ovulation... Then FF suggests test date 7th April. I AM NOT testing early this month!! Might even keep my temps a secret....


----------



## Skyler2014

Aww, no chart to stalk :p. good luck. You're going to be testing by the time I ovulate. :( I'm so impatient lol. Hate being pre-o


----------



## NDTaber9211

Good luck to the ladies who are Oing! :dust:

I'm sitting here patiently (yeah right!) waiting for O myself. I probably have another 2 weeks to wait. I hate having long cycles!


----------



## Bellydreams

Ladies you never know you might get an early ovulation surprise like me!! Temp went up after a dramatic fall so hoping it keeps going up and confirms o is complete. So lucky I did my fern test as I was expecting to wait another week for this. Mind you my body could be tricking me too!


----------



## Dynamicmae

Temp up again this morning... Managed to BD for 2 days before o and on o... Wanted to BD last night to just cover base but we both were soooo tired we passed out.... Oh well!! Hope we've done enough... So tempted to tell DH that temps are up... But gonna keep it secret :p How's everyone else? I don't know how to attach me chart?


----------



## Skyler2014

Oh, I use the ff app on my phone not website so not quite sure but there was a page that said share chart and then it gave you 3 different codes you could use but you had to set up your homepage first. :shrug: I know what you mean about telling oh your temps. Last cycle when my temps went high I got excited only for it to drop a couple days later :( boo.


----------



## Lovechristmas

Hello ladies,
Can you please put me down for 6th April - let the 2ww commence.
Xx


----------



## Skyler2014

Hi love, you're the third person to test on the day I'm supposed to O, hopefully it will be a lucky day for all of us. Good luck


----------



## lcgoodac

Managed to bd last night after a day of pos opks done an opk this morning and its pos again! I've now ran out of opks so I guess ill just have to bd for next couple of days! X


----------



## PeeLee

I will be testing on 4th April if af doesn't show


----------



## TriChick

Hi ladies! Put me down for the 3rd please:) OPKs are telling me today is probably O day, BDed twice yesterday and hopefully once when I get home tonight. I've always been impatient so doubt I'll be able to make it past 9DPO without testing:haha: Last cycle was 58 days with no O, so even if it's not my month we are making some progress, lol! GL ladies!!:dust:


----------



## ClandestineTX

babyrogers said:


> Woohoo. Congrats ladies. Wish I was close to ovulation. I did have a drink tonight though, which I haven't done for awhile.

I just told my DH this morning that the advantage of having slightly longer cycles is that we get a "break" from ttc the week of and after the :witch: - OPKs and temping are just habit now, but not stressed at all so far. Had a bit of wine here, myself! And it's a damn shame there isn't an pre-programmed emoticon like :coffee: called :wine: looking something like this:


Edit: LOL - and it seems there is a "wine" emoticon! 



Bellydreams said:


> Ladies you never know you might get an early ovulation surprise like me!! Temp went up after a dramatic fall so hoping it keeps going up and confirms o is complete. So lucky I did my fern test as I was expecting to wait another week for this. Mind you my body could be tricking me too!

Just peeked at your chart, I hope your temp keeps climbing!


----------



## Skyler2014

Good luck Icgoodac, hope you catch that eggy. Peelee and Trichick, you have even added.
:haha: clandestine, yes there is a :wine: emoticon and I love it.


----------



## chazzmatazz

I think I'm in for testing somewhere between the 4th and 7th lol x


----------



## Skyler2014

Well I will put you down for the 7th and if you test earlier and get a BFP that's great too


----------



## Bellydreams

ClandestineTX said:


> Bellydreams said:
> 
> 
> Ladies you never know you might get an early ovulation surprise like me!! Temp went up after a dramatic fall so hoping it keeps going up and confirms o is complete. So lucky I did my fern test as I was expecting to wait another week for this. Mind you my body could be tricking me too!
> 
> Just peeked at your chart, I hope your temp keeps climbing!Click to expand...

Me too but it stayed the same this morning :dohh: hope my body wasn't playing games with me. So frustrating!


----------



## PrayingLady

Hey Can I join?

I'll be testing on April 4th if af doesnt show...


----------



## Dynamicmae

Hey ladies ;) FF confirmed O for CD 18 which was on Friday. So officially 3 DPO... Will still only be testing 7th April when I will be 16 DPO if AF hasn't arrived... I'm VERY excited that I Oed as it was my first cyle off clomid and the doctor doubted I'd O on my own. Thank u Lord!!!


----------



## Skyler2014

Yay! Congrats Dynamicmae! That's awesome.


----------



## ajd36

Hello and best of luck to everyone. I will be testing April 7th


----------



## Skyler2014

Prayinglady and ajd36, you've both been added. Good luck.
Hope to see lots of :bfp:s this coming month, including my own hopefully.


----------



## burtch

hello there everyone..

im in on the 22nd.. goodluck to us all!


----------



## PrayingLady

Congrats dyna! :thumbup:


----------



## NDTaber9211

I want to say I will be testing around the 20th and 21st but I am not entirely sure. I'll let you know once I confirm O.


----------



## kitcat42

Ok ladies need some help! Last 2 cycles I have had 2 separate positive OPK...so I go by the second to confrim O...last cycle was the first temping. Had a really wierd period....1 day spotting, 1 day of flow and 4 days spotting. DR had me take a blood HCG test Friday...just in case...it was negative. Im on CD 7 and I got what looks like a Pos OPK. Is this normal? My cycles are long....anywhere from 30-38 days. Last cycle got my positive OPK around CD 23...not sure what to think. Will BD just in case!
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Skyler2014

Wow that is early for a positive opk. Bd in case and keep temping and opking.


----------



## DHBH0930

Entering my fertile phase (CD 14, I O later) so let the BDing begin!! :thumbup: Still waiting on a + OPK, should get one in the next couple days and I should O around Friday CD 18. Not sure which I hate more, waiting to O or waiting to test :shrug: Hoping this is our month!!!

At least pre O I have OPK's to keep me busy since it is so fun to poas :haha:


----------



## Skyler2014

Hope you get that positive opk soon... I probably have at least 10 days before I get a positive... Hate having to wait 3 weeks to O...I only have an 11 day lp so for me waiting for af or to test is much easier than waiting to O.


----------



## NDTaber9211

kitcat42 said:


> Ok ladies need some help! Last 2 cycles I have had 2 separate positive OPK...so I go by the second to confrim O...last cycle was the first temping. Had a really wierd period....1 day spotting, 1 day of flow and 4 days spotting. DR had me take a blood HCG test Friday...just in case...it was negative. Im on CD 7 and I got what looks like a Pos OPK. Is this normal? My cycles are long....anywhere from 30-38 days. Last cycle got my positive OPK around CD 23...not sure what to think. Will BD just in case!

I think it looks like an ALMOST positive. I would def bd just in case. I bought some digi opks for this very reason. I have trouble determining the lines so if I get a confusing result i'll do the digi one too.


----------



## Skyler2014

Oh yeah, I was looking at it the wrong way, I would agree it looks like an almost positive.


----------



## NDTaber9211

babyrogers said:


> Hope you get that positive opk soon... I probably have at least 10 days before I get a positive... Hate having to wait 3 weeks to O...I only have an 11 day lp so for me waiting for af or to test is much easier than waiting to O.

I am the same way, my LP is 12 days. I probably wont O until cd 24 and I'm on cd 7 :wacko:


----------



## kitcat42

Thanks NDTaber9211....Its almost...like I cant tell its not darker than the control line...I will BD just in case and keep using the OPK...since my body usually tries to O at least 2 times for the last 2 cycles. I was completely shocked! I started off using the Digi Clear Blue and it worked great the first month...then last cycle I used them up before I even O'd so Im using the CVS brand that I had from the last half of last cycle....the Happy face is so much easier to read! HA


----------



## Dynamicmae

Kitcat I say its an almost positive. OPK's made me MAD didn't use them this cylce... Went more on cervical mucus (which was tough cause I hardly get any) and on O pain (which I get quite a bit of) and we BDed over the days I normally O (CD 16-18) I have heard that a lot of ladies get preggies the first cycle off clomid.... So I'm praying this is the cycle for us!!!! I run my own business and a December baby would fit perfectly into the plans :p But we all know by now that this all happens in Gods timing ;)


----------



## Bellydreams

Ok my body is messing with me!!! Not happy!!!

Temp dropped down, what is going on stupid body! Just hope things kick into gear and I ovulate this weekend as per usual!


----------



## ..marie..

Hi this is my 3rd cycle ttc I'm 3dpo feeling very positive this month can you put me down to test 5th please


----------



## kitcat42

Dynamicmae~ Wow you are brave! Ive gone from using the Digi OPK to regular ones...going more off the temps though for comfirmation. Just heard back from my Dr today and I have low progesterone. Anyone else have this? She is going to start me on a prescription as soon as I confirm O


----------



## Dynamicmae

kitcat42 said:


> Dynamicmae~ Wow you are brave! Ive gone from using the Digi OPK to regular ones...going more off the temps though for comfirmation. Just heard back from my Dr today and I have low progesterone. Anyone else have this? She is going to start me on a prescription as soon as I confirm O

Hehe!! I'm ACTUALLY meant to be on a break from trying NTNP... Heehee!! Doc needs me to keep temping and go for 7dpo progesterone bloods to confirm I O without the clomid. So with still temping its tough to "not try". How long have u been trying for kitcat?


----------



## kitcat42

Dynamicmae said:


> kitcat42 said:
> 
> 
> Dynamicmae~ Wow you are brave! Ive gone from using the Digi OPK to regular ones...going more off the temps though for comfirmation. Just heard back from my Dr today and I have low progesterone. Anyone else have this? She is going to start me on a prescription as soon as I confirm O
> 
> Hehe!! I'm ACTUALLY meant to be on a break from trying NTNP... Heehee!! Doc needs me to keep temping and go for 7dpo progesterone bloods to confirm I O without the clomid. So with still temping its tough to "not try". How long have u been trying for kitcat?Click to expand...

This will be my 3rd month TTC #1. I had a Lap/Hysteroscopy & D&C done January 3rd...so my first cycle we started with just OPK's...and I got a positive on the 3rd day....was just using them to see if I got a surge and we did! My Dr didnt think I was ovulating. I have minor Endometriosis and had a polyps removed durring the surgery. So last cycle was our first using temps, OPK and monitoring all other fertility signs. Still very new to this! Im just glad that my Dr tested for the progesterone so early in TTC...but since she knows that I have Endo...I am sure this is why she did it.


----------



## DHBH0930

Who hoo just got my + OPK! This is the earliest I've had a +.... CD 14. Last cycle was CD17 and cycle before CD15. Glad to see I'm going to O sooner then last cycle, less waiting! :thumbup: 

Time to get down to business :winkwink: glad we BD last night too.

Hoping everyone else is doing well, I'm ready to be in TWW part II of this cycle.


----------



## jsmom88

Hey ladies. It's on to cycle number 3 for me so I'll be testing around the 21st. Going on my 3rd consecutive cycle of 150mgs of Clomid and maybe Ovidrel trigger shot. The long wait begins as I'm only on cd2 today.


----------



## Skyler2014

Bellydreams said:


> Ok my body is messing with me!!! Not happy!!!
> 
> Temp dropped down, what is going on stupid body! Just hope things kick into gear and I ovulate this weekend as per usual!

Aww I'm sorry Bellydreams, hope you o soon


----------



## justsmilexo

hey ladies, id love to join! ill be testing on the 17th that's when AF is due so im hoping I get the chance to test and she dosnt show early. This will be my third time ttc #1 and im not using anything.. although I wish I was since id love to know when I actually ovulate since I have pretty long irregular cycles, My average cycle day is 37 so i think if I don't get my bfp im going to start using the opk. Good luck everyone :) Fingerx that everyone gets that BFP :flower:


----------



## Skyler2014

...Marie... (Also my name btw), Jsmom and Justsmilexo, you've been added. Congrats and good luck to those who are o'ing. I took an opk today, still very negative. Probably wot take another one until Cd 14. Didn't o until Cd 22 last cycle so I probably won't start taking them daily until about Cd 16


----------



## lola85

3rd of April for me please! Not much open for this month though just doesnt feel like its happened xxxx


----------



## NadiaSweety

..marie.. said:


> Hi this is my 3rd cycle ttc I'm 3dpo feeling very positive this month can you put me down to test 5th please

Marie - I snuck a peak at your chart...wow it looks really great. I am excited for you. I can't wait to hear your good news. Let us know if you end up tesitng early. I know the tww can really start to wear on you in the in week 2. Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Skyler2014

Welcome Lola, hope you are wrong and you get that BFP


----------



## kerri28

AF due 4/2, going to try real hard and wait till the 2nd to test!! 10dpo today!:wacko:


----------



## Skyler2014

Ok you've been added Kerri. Good luck waiting to test, I know how hard that can be, hope you get that :bfp:


----------



## ..marie..

NadiaSweety said:


> ..marie.. said:
> 
> 
> Hi this is my 3rd cycle ttc I'm 3dpo feeling very positive this month can you put me down to test 5th please
> 
> Marie - I snuck a peak at your chart...wow it looks really great. I am excited for you. I can't wait to hear your good news. Let us know if you end up tesitng early. I know the tww can really start to wear on you in the in week 2. Good Luck!!!!Click to expand...

Oh yay do you think so its my 1st month charting so I don't really now what I'm looking for,iv been so relaxed about this month but 2day I'm going crazy I feel the need to test now even though I know it's way to early,good luck to


----------



## Skyler2014

That first temp I would discard, it's way too low, is it possible you were breathing with your mouth open? 34.4 is .6 degrees under what is considered hypothermia. Otherewise your temps are looking good. They are low like mine but not dangerously low like that first one


----------



## ..marie..

I was thinking it was way to low but just thought it was because that was day af arrived will it mess my chart up if I get rid of it will it change my cycle days then


----------



## Skyler2014

I don't think it should as long as you keep the menses in there.


----------



## ..marie..

You are right it didn't so iv just got rid of that now my chart looks abit more normal


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Put me down for April 17th as I would like to join you guys I am testing in April as well!!


----------



## Skyler2014

Welcome nurse_starr. Good luck. ...Marie... Your chart looks great


----------



## pinkylisa28

Can I be added for the 6th please x x


----------



## EqualBananas

It's the 9th for me, please! :)

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Bellydreams

Think I ovulated yesterday, had pains in ovary area & EWCM. My temp went up this morning so hope it keeps climbing! I am starving today a good sign I did ovulate! Please don't mess with me body, I want to be on the TWW!!


----------



## arwenreborn

Pop me down for the 3rd of April!!


----------



## ajd36

Anyone having any symptoms yet??

AFM: I'm DPO3 and in the process of testing out my trigger shot....so far looking good.


----------



## Skyler2014

Pinkylisa28, Equalbananas, Arwenreborn, you have all been added, welcome! 
Yay Bellydreams, hope those temps climb
Afm- just waiting to O, may take another OPK in the next couple days


----------



## Dynamicmae

Hey ladies ;) I am officially 5dpo today. Not feeling much of anything but promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot this month. I did tell DH that I did ovulate, but he's not asking everyday about the temps so we chilling out a bit this month. (Last month we convinced ourselves we were pregnant) My temps are flat lining though???? Been 36.4 C for 3 days now? Is that normal? I'm trying to stay positive and convince myself that its leaving space to go triphasic. How do I attach my chart? I'd like your ladies expert opinion :)


----------



## DHBH0930

Dynamicmae said:


> Hey ladies ;) I am officially 5dpo today. Not feeling much of anything but promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot this month. I did tell DH that I did ovulate, but he's not asking everyday about the temps so we chilling out a bit this month. (Last month we convinced ourselves we were pregnant) My temps are flat lining though???? Been 36.4 C for 3 days now? Is that normal? I'm trying to stay positive and convince myself that its leaving space to go triphasic. How do I attach my chart? I'd like your ladies expert opinion :)

When you are on your chart at FF click "Sharing" in the upper right, under "Charting Home Page" click "Get Code" and copy/paste the "bbCode Code" into your Signature on here (on your User CP page)

Hope your temps stay up!


----------



## DHBH0930

My temp spiked today :happydance: So assuming that it stays elevated that should mean O day was yesterday day right? Day before the spike?... last cycle it gradually increased so I just had to wait till I got my crosshairs to know O date. 

If O was yesterday.. we BD on days 0, -1, -2, and -4 ..... should we try to BD one more time today just for good measure or do you think we are good to skip it?

*Also can bump my testing day to the 9th now, since O came sooner


----------



## MissyLissy

My temp spiked today, and I got my +OPK yesterday. Pretty sure due to cramping and everything else, I O'd yesterday. I guess I'll be testing on or around April 9th!! Really hoping this is it!!!!


----------



## DHBH0930

MissyLissy said:


> My temp spiked today, and I got my +OPK yesterday. Pretty sure due to cramping and everything else, I O'd yesterday. I guess I'll be testing on or around April 9th!! Really hoping this is it!!!!

Same here! Let the TWW begin! :thumbup: are you an early tester or are you good about waiting the whole 2 weeks?

GL!!


----------



## EqualBananas

Testing buddies! I'm due for testing on the 9th as well. Here goes another TWW! 
How do you guys keep your mind occupied?

Best of luck to both you guys, DHBH and Missy!


----------



## DHBH0930

EqualBananas said:


> Testing buddies! I'm due for testing on the 9th as well. Here goes another TWW!
> How do you guys keep your mind occupied?
> 
> Best of luck to both you guys, DHBH and Missy!

GL to you too!! I keep busy with home projects, need to do some spring cleaning in the house but mostly the yard.... also I just started my own photography business and that keeps me super busy. Hobbies are such a great way of passing the time... Hoping for the next 2 weeks to breeze by!!

GL to you too! Hopefully all 3 of us get or BFP!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@DHBH0930, hobbies??? LOL! I had those at one point (pre-pursuit-of-PhD). I'm a research scientist with a massive work deadline... is passing the time like you wouldn't believe (except for sitting at my computer, staring at this document I've been working on for 2 weeks... in those moments, while trying to make decisions, time seems to stand still!)

@EqualBananas, I think the consensus would be find something - anything - that you can entertain yourself with that does not involve ttc. I think that's the only way. If your mind isn't occupied with something else, it will likely default to trying to make you crazy and help your body create all sorts of "symptoms" that will just add to it!


----------



## DHBH0930

ClandestineTX said:


> @DHBH0930, hobbies??? LOL! I had those at one point (pre-pursuit-of-PhD). I'm a research scientist with a massive work deadline... is passing the time like you wouldn't believe (except for sitting at my computer, staring at this document I've been working on for 2 weeks... in those moments, while trying to make decisions, time seems to stand still!)
> 
> @EqualBananas, I think the consensus would be find something - anything - that you can entertain yourself with that does not involve ttc. I think that's the only way. If your mind isn't occupied with something else, it will likely default to trying to make you crazy and help your body create all sorts of "symptoms" that will just add to it!

Haha...well that's what happens when you're an over achiever! :haha: JK


----------



## ClandestineTX

Sometimes it's awesome and sometimes, I wish I could be happy doing something less complex and demanding with my life. Today is the latter, it's like "why did I sign myself up for this?" But then, amazing things happen with my data and I get high off my science. If all the other things in my life would calm the hell down, so I could just do my science, I think I'd be more OK.


----------



## DHBH0930

ClandestineTX said:


> Sometimes it's awesome and sometimes, I wish I could be happy doing something less complex and demanding with my life. Today is the latter, it's like "why did I sign myself up for this?" But then, amazing things happen with my data and I get high off my science. If all the other things in my life would calm the hell down, so I could just do my science, I think I'd be more OK.

My job is pretty easy right now, I am the reading specialist at an elementary school. My work days are crazy since I see groups of all 6 grades of kids each day. However I get off work at 2:30 :happydance: and refuse to take any work home with me :coffee: (I am not salaried and I am always pushed to the back burner, not a very appreciated position with the amount of work that is involved and the high importance they _supposedly_ place on it) 

Oh well, gives me lots of free time for my photography business :thumbup: I hope to FINALLY have my own classroom next year and officially be a teacher!! THEN I will be super busy since there is never enough time in the day to finish grading and making lesson plans...


----------



## ClandestineTX

@DHBH0930, that sounds awesome. And you'll appreciate my mom's perspective on my current pursuits - people tell her how great she did that her kid is almost a PhD and she tells them, "all I did was teach her to read" :) I don't blame you for not taking work home. I used to work for a lab with tight security on data, so I couldn't take it home, even though I was salaried... maybe someday I'll have that problem again!


----------



## MissyLissy

DHBH0930 said:


> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> My temp spiked today, and I got my +OPK yesterday. Pretty sure due to cramping and everything else, I O'd yesterday. I guess I'll be testing on or around April 9th!! Really hoping this is it!!!!
> 
> Same here! Let the TWW begin! :thumbup: are you an early tester or are you good about waiting the whole 2 weeks?
> 
> GL!!Click to expand...



I'm going to try my hardest not to test until
I'm actually LATE. We'll see though...I'm a pretty impatient person!

Hope we both get our Christmas/New Years week baby!!!!!


----------



## DHBH0930

@ClandestineTX I sure wish my students parents would help them learn how to read! So many feel that it isn't _their_ job to help them learn to read... its solely the teachers. So these kids I see don't get any help at home and therefore are failing everything since reading is the most basic skill. If they can't read the question they can't get it right even if they know the answer! It's so frustrating.... When I have a kid I'm going to be reading to it starting as a newborn!

@MissyLissy I am the same way, very impatient... I am pretty good about holding out till it is at least _possible_ to get a positive, like 12 dpo or so...


----------



## Becca_89

Heey :) count me in for April 15th please, will maybe change once ovulation is confirmed :) xxx


----------



## Skyler2014

Becca_89 and MissyLissy, you've both been added :) DH, I moved up your date. I will definitely be teaching my kids how to read. My friends kid is three and he can already spell cat, dog, Ben, Mom and Dad. So cute. As well as count to like 50.
As for keeping busy during the tww...in my case it's only 11 days, I work nights five days a week and when I'm not working I have amazing friends and I love their kids too. It's usually on days before work that I think about ttc. But I also am busy planning my wedding now. Less than 4 months! Last month I took a hpt at 10dpo and got an indent :doh: luckily I knew it was an indent so didn't fly over the moon about it only to get af two days later. Af was a bitch and showed up at the very end of the night she was due so I got my hopes up a little.


----------



## Bellydreams

Think I may not ovulate this cycle, something is not right!


----------



## Dynamicmae

testing chart link


----------



## Dynamicmae

Yay!!!! what do you guys think of my chart??


----------



## pathos

:hi: hello - so many familiar names here :flower:

My chart doesn't look good but post O symptoms has started to kick in so I think I'd ovulated ://. I will be testing on April, 8. Yay! last chance for a 2013 baby. GL to all of us. :baby:


----------



## Skyler2014

Pathos, you've been added.
Bellydreams, hopefully it's a pre-o dip and it will shoot up and stay up tomorrow


----------



## BabyHopeG

DHBH0930 said:


> My temp spiked today :happydance: So assuming that it stays elevated that should mean O day was yesterday day right? Day before the spike?... last cycle it gradually increased so I just had to wait till I got my crosshairs to know O date.
> 
> If O was yesterday.. we BD on days 0, -1, -2, and -4 ..... should we try to BD one more time today just for good measure or do you think we are good to skip it?
> 
> *Also can bump my testing day to the 9th now, since O came sooner


:hi: I think you've timed bd perfect, they say the best time to conceive is a few days before ovulation so the :spermy: is waiting for the egg. GL


----------



## BabyHopeG

I'm 3dpo now got my crosshairs on ff this morning, doing lots of demolition at home, hope that doesn't affect the chances of conceiving?? Anyone have any thoughts on that??


----------



## Bellydreams

babyrogers said:


> Pathos, you've been added.
> Bellydreams, hopefully it's a pre-o dip and it will shoot up and stay up tomorrow

Well my cervix is now closed, medium firm & dropped slightly so surely ovulation is done with :shrug:! My temp was so odd this morning I took it as per usual around 5am, then before I got out of bed at 6am, it was .1 degree higher so still really low. Hope it does go back up and stay there! 

I've had backache and AF cramps all morning, last time this happened around O time I had a chemical, hope it is a good sign!!

Really I'm just confused!!


----------



## DHBH0930

BabyHopeG said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> My temp spiked today :happydance: So assuming that it stays elevated that should mean O day was yesterday day right? Day before the spike?... last cycle it gradually increased so I just had to wait till I got my crosshairs to know O date.
> 
> If O was yesterday.. we BD on days 0, -1, -2, and -4 ..... should we try to BD one more time today just for good measure or do you think we are good to skip it?
> 
> *Also can bump my testing day to the 9th now, since O came sooner
> 
> 
> :hi: I think you've timed bd perfect, they say the best time to conceive is a few days before ovulation so the :spermy: is waiting for the egg. GLClick to expand...

Thanks! I hope there were lots of good :spermy: waiting to attack that eggy and that one got through!


----------



## Dynamicmae

6dpo HUGE temp spike... But not sure if it might be from my sore throat. Let's hope it stays there tomorrow!!


----------



## Skyler2014

Mine did that last cycle but in my case it was because I just started a cold and for some reason keep getting fevers the first 2 days. Hope it stays up though


----------



## zelly1

Hi, I finally found this thread... I'll be testing 13th April. But AF will prob show about 8th like she norm does. I have high testosterone levels (which I am having more blood tests for), which is prob why haven't conceived. OH has SA next week then we'll be referred.

GL everyone xx


----------



## MrsLemon

Hello again Ladies April 12th for me :) x


----------



## toffee87

April 13th for me


----------



## Newfiemomma

I'm due to start testing on April 5th. Today I noticed the faintest bit of pink on the tissue when I whipped and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that that was implantation bleeding. I'm going to go crazy before April 5th. My partners birthday is April 3rd. Oh how I'd love a BFP before then!


----------



## ClandestineTX

DHBH0930 said:


> @ClandestineTX I sure wish my students parents would help them learn how to read! So many feel that it isn't _their_ job to help them learn to read... its solely the teachers. So these kids I see don't get any help at home and therefore are failing everything since reading is the most basic skill. If they can't read the question they can't get it right even if they know the answer! It's so frustrating.... When I have a kid I'm going to be reading to it starting as a newborn!

I have a lot of friends that work in early education - I think part of the problem with parents reading to their kids is the general rate of literacy and language issues... and then the ones that are working 2-3 jobs to keep their families afloat, etc. Then there are the ones who just don't get it and don't do it. I will be reading to my kid as soon as it's born too. Some of my greatest childhood memories are my brother and I snuggled up on either side of my mom holding a book. We both had college reading levels by the time we reached junior high. It definitely matters! 



Bellydreams said:


> Think I may not ovulate this cycle, something is not right!

Remember, it's about temperature trends over time - not single values!!! You are stressing yourself out over normal day-to-day variation! Saw your other post - I'd keep DTD until your temps have leveled off in your normal post-o range!


----------



## NadiaSweety

Bellydreams said:


> Think I may not ovulate this cycle, something is not right!

I would not give up hope. Your temps are still in trend with your average and you are only on CD 20. I bet this most recent dip is about to be your O... Just try and BD as much as possible and let nature take its course. I think we are all guilty of letting the charting stress us out and we forget that the charting is really just there to confrim things. we can't control it and it wont change the outcome. The only thing that really matters is that the sperm are there to meet the egg. If you keep a steady supply present then we will get our BFP soon. Sometimes I wish I could just ignore the charting and just TTC the old fashioned way. Maybe it would be easier not to know until the end of the month....



Dynamicmae said:


> 6dpo HUGE temp spike... But not sure if it might be from my sore throat. Let's hope it stays there tomorrow!!

I had a big spike at 12dpo last cycle and thought that was it. But I had a nasty fever for a couple days last cycle right before AF showed up. It really had me down. Alot of people are getting colds/flu in the last cycle or two. Its going around. Just take care of your self and hopefully you can fight off those germs.


----------



## Twag

As you can see from my chart massive temp spike the other day which was the start of this horrible cold since them all temps are mouth open as otherwise I cannot breathe at the moment :shrug:

Take care


----------



## Piperette

Can I join you, ladies?

I am 4DPO today and due to test on Saturday 6th (maybe Friday 5th). :coffee:


----------



## ..marie..

I got a feeling af is going to come way before 5th if you look at my chart my temp has dropped below cover line 2day and my right side of my back is aching almost like its my hip maybe I didn't even ovulate yet I just don't now anyone had this happen


----------



## PrayingLady

..marie.. said:


> I got a feeling af is going to come way before 5th if you look at my chart my temp has dropped below cover line 2day and my right side of my back is aching almost like its my hip maybe I didn't even ovulate yet I just don't now anyone had this happen

Marie based on your chart you definitely ovulated. Maybe its an implantation dip?

Stay positive hun... Your not out.


----------



## ..marie..

I'm just worried cause its below the cover line it should go that low should it,this is my 1st month temping so really don't have a clue


----------



## ajd36

Thought we all could share in the love today!

Here is the Heart found on my pregnancy test this morning!!!

My BFH hehe
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2966.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies, I am finally here.. The witch decided to arrive today :( start round 5 of clomid.. Feeling hopeless.. If it hasn't worked by now why would it. We had 11 eggs last month! I have a mid cycle ultrasound scheduled tomorrow at 10:45 with a follow up appointment.


----------



## NewMrsJones

Hi ladies can I join I'll be testing on the 6th. 
My temps have been all over the place this month and didn't think I ovulated but ff confirmed it today so feel much better now and to make it even better it means I'm already half way through my 2ww.


----------



## MeeOhMya

Hello can I join as well?! :)

Started af today :( Hopefully I'll be testing on the 29th. Good luck to you all!


----------



## BabyHopeG

ajd36 said:


> Thought we all could share in the love today!
> 
> Here is the Heart found on my pregnancy test this morning!!!
> 
> My BFH hehe

I'm guessing this was a faulty test, did you re-test?
Not sure whether i should be saying congratulations or not yet :shrug:

Keep us posted, how many dpo are you? You could be our first bfp!! :winkwink:


----------



## Dynamicmae

Temp plumeted today after yesterdays high so I disregarded yesterdays temp..... My post O temps are looking really LOW... Could that mean something? I went for 7 day progesterone tests today but with the public holidays I will only receive the results on Tuesday/Wednesday next week..... :( How's everyone else?


----------



## MollyNorwood

Hi girls!
Put me down as testing April 9th! :)
Meh strike that, just got AF. Grrrr


----------



## pennymarie

Hi!
I figure I'll be testing around April 17th or so since I hopefully ovulated last night. I opened up my own thread if anyone wants to check it out (https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...night-first-time-seeing-ewcm.html)....looking for support out there!! :thumbup:


----------



## Left wonderin

Dynamicmae said:


> Temp plumeted today after yesterdays high so I disregarded yesterdays temp..... My post O temps are looking really LOW... Could that mean something? I went for 7 day progesterone tests today but with the public holidays I will only receive the results on Tuesday/Wednesday next week..... :( How's everyone else?

My first month temping but my temps too look very low , all 35.8 or lower ! I looked it up hypothermia sets in at 34.4 !!!! Lol.... Not sure if I'm doing something wrong or is this normal for a basal temp ? ( it's Celsius btw )


----------



## Skyler2014

Welcome and good luck
:hi: :hi: :hi: :hi: :hi: :hi:
Mrs. Lemon 
Zelly1
toffee87 
Newfiemomma 
Mollynorwood
PennyMarie


----------



## c.m.c

count me out for 1st.. AF arrived early.. il see you later in the month ladies. best wishes to you all


----------



## Bellydreams

Left wonderin said:


> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> Temp plumeted today after yesterdays high so I disregarded yesterdays temp..... My post O temps are looking really LOW... Could that mean something? I went for 7 day progesterone tests today but with the public holidays I will only receive the results on Tuesday/Wednesday next week..... :( How's everyone else?
> 
> My first month temping but my temps too look very low , all 35.8 or lower ! I looked it up hypothermia sets in at 34.4 !!!! Lol.... Not sure if I'm doing something wrong or is this normal for a basal temp ? ( it's Celsius btw )Click to expand...

I have low temps too, yesterday was 35.5, then today 36.2 both were accurate, I believe I ovulated yesterday.


----------



## Skyler2014

c.m.c said:


> count me out for 1st.. AF arrived early.. il see you later in the month ladies. best wishes to you all

Sorry Hun, good luck with next cycle


----------



## Bellydreams

Yay temp rose super super high! 1dpo!!


----------



## pennymarie

Is anyone else waiting after 14DPO to first test? Should I check before? My first pregnancy I checked too early...like every other day....until 20DPO when the doctor was like "Surprise!" 

Any information on why some of us take _forever_ to test positive? Does it always mean low progesterone?


----------



## ..marie..

The later u implant the longer it can take to get a positive I'm guna wait untill 14dpo this month to test


----------



## Dynamicmae

Left wonderin said:


> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> Temp plumeted today after yesterdays high so I disregarded yesterdays temp..... My post O temps are looking really LOW... Could that mean something? I went for 7 day progesterone tests today but with the public holidays I will only receive the results on Tuesday/Wednesday next week..... :( How's everyone else?
> 
> My first month temping but my temps too look very low , all 35.8 or lower ! I looked it up hypothermia sets in at 34.4 !!!! Lol.... Not sure if I'm doing something wrong or is this normal for a basal temp ? ( it's Celsius btw )Click to expand...

Can you maybe put the link to your chart? Mine is also celsius.... Are u pre ovulation?


----------



## pennymarie

...marie...: do you know why it would take longer to implant? I know my luteal phase is always 13days....I don't know if that makes a difference.

I just don't want to be caught up in the excessive testing again...recovering poas addict and all


----------



## Dynamicmae

I'm waiting till 16dpo this cycle.... My luteal phase normally 15 days...


----------



## pennymarie

Here's to us waiting that long!!:thumbup:


----------



## NewMrsJones

Can I join please did post a couple of pages back but think it got missed. I'll be testing on the 6th.
Good luck everyone April is nearly here!


----------



## arwenreborn

So frustrated, AF isn't due for another 6-7 days and I have been spotting for the past 5 days. BFN on all tests, even though I know it's too early to test. Apart from some queasiness and tiredness, don't feel pregnant - BBs aren't sore which always tends to be a telltale sign for me (but for the life of me can't remember if they get sore before or after I get BFP). 

This weird spotting, which I have never had before, is doing my head in!! No idea what's going on...but have told myself NO MORE TESTING until the 3rd. -twitch-

Good luck to all of you who will be testing soon!!


----------



## Dynamicmae

arwenreborn said:


> So frustrated, AF isn't due for another 6-7 days and I have been spotting for the past 5 days. BFN on all tests, even though I know it's too early to test. Apart from some queasiness and tiredness, don't feel pregnant - BBs aren't sore which always tends to be a telltale sign for me (but for the life of me can't remember if they get sore before or after I get BFP).
> 
> This weird spotting, which I have never had before, is doing my head in!! No idea what's going on...but have told myself NO MORE TESTING until the 3rd. -twitch-
> 
> Good luck to all of you who will be testing soon!!

How many dpo are u? Do u chart?


----------



## DHBH0930

Whoo hoo got my crosshairs today! 11 days till testing..waiting 14 days is as long as I can hold out and that is hard enough as it is :wacko: 

Got my fingers and toes on both hands and feet crossed! [-o&lt;

:hugs: to those that the :witch: got


----------



## ..marie..

pennymarie said:


> ...marie...: do you know why it would take longer to implant? I know my luteal phase is always 13days....I don't know if that makes a difference.
> 
> I just don't want to be caught up in the excessive testing again...recovering poas addict and all

i dont know why it could happen as im new to this but if you implant at 12dpo then thats only giving u 1 day till af is due so maybe thats why it took so long before cause if you implant at 12dpo and they say to wait up to 7 days after that for it to build up in urine that puts you up to 19dpo hope thats a help


----------



## BamaGirl87

Put me down for April 10th!!
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Love.Out.Loud

I am down for April 23! :)


----------



## Britta C

Hello ladies. Can I join in?

Will be testing on April 13th if AF stays away. Feeling good about this cycle!! FX for a BFP.


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies, had my ultrasound today. Still had one follicle that hasn't disappeared yet but we got the go ahead for the new round. We are lowering the dose back down to 50 mg seeing as I had 11 eggs at 100 mg. really hope this 5th month is it! We have another mid cycle ultrasound April 8th on cd 12. We will be getting the trigger shot this time and then doing our first iui in the 9th. Excited to try something new although its pretty expensive so not sure how many we will do.


----------



## Skyler2014

Sorry, got a little behind, working every night...
Welcome and good luck
Bamagirl87
Love. Out. Loud
Britta C
NewMrsJones (sorry about missing you the first time)


----------



## Piperette

Piperette said:


> Can I join you, ladies?
> 
> I am 4DPO today and due to test on Saturday 6th (maybe Friday 5th). :coffee:

I think my post might have been missed? :winkwink:


----------



## Skyler2014

Oops sorry Piperette. You're added now.
There is a lot of people testing on the 6th.


----------



## threegirls

I'll be testing April 10th if AF doesn't show. Fingers crossed for you all!!


----------



## Britta C

Thank you so much babyrogers! I'm so excited to be included and that list on the first page is looking AWESOME! Hopefully tons of April BFPs to come!


----------



## pennymarie

So how is everyone feeling?


----------



## Dannixo

Can you add me for April 22nd. I will let you know if it changes.


----------



## Skyler2014

Britta C said:


> Thank you so much babyrogers! I'm so excited to be included and that list on the first page is looking AWESOME! Hopefully tons of April BFPs to come!

I know, it's awesome, 51 people already! Can't wait for the testing to begin. I am on to Cd 15, still waiting to o.


----------



## Left wonderin

Dynamicmae said:


> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> Temp plumeted today after yesterdays high so I disregarded yesterdays temp..... My post O temps are looking really LOW... Could that mean something? I went for 7 day progesterone tests today but with the public holidays I will only receive the results on Tuesday/Wednesday next week..... :( How's everyone else?
> 
> My first month temping but my temps too look very low , all 35.8 or lower ! I looked it up hypothermia sets in at 34.4 !!!! Lol.... Not sure if I'm doing something wrong or is this normal for a basal temp ? ( it's Celsius btw )Click to expand...
> 
> Can you maybe put the link to your chart? Mine is also celsius.... Are u pre ovulation?Click to expand...

Yes I'm cd11 so o/v likely in the next 5 days . I don't know how to display my chart or the link here , can you tell me how as I would like to do it :) thanks


----------



## Dynamicmae

Left wonderin said:


> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> Temp plumeted today after yesterdays high so I disregarded yesterdays temp..... My post O temps are looking really LOW... Could that mean something? I went for 7 day progesterone tests today but with the public holidays I will only receive the results on Tuesday/Wednesday next week..... :( How's everyone else?
> 
> My first month temping but my temps too look very low , all 35.8 or lower ! I looked it up hypothermia sets in at 34.4 !!!! Lol.... Not sure if I'm doing something wrong or is this normal for a basal temp ? ( it's Celsius btw )Click to expand...
> 
> Can you maybe put the link to your chart? Mine is also celsius.... Are u pre ovulation?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I'm cd11 so o/v likely in the next 5 days . I don't know how to display my chart or the link here , can you tell me how as I would like to do it :) thanksClick to expand...

When you are on your chart at FF click "Sharing" in the upper right, under "Charting Home Page" click "Get Code" and copy/paste the "bbCode Code" into your Signature on here (on your User CP page)

PreO temps must be low ;)


----------



## ..marie..

It's my 1st month temping since ovulation my chart seems to be very erratic can anyone have a look and see what they think please


----------



## toffee87

Hi Marie, do you take your temp at the same day everyday? x


----------



## ..marie..

Yes but the last 2 days its been 45 min earlier cause iv had to get up to go to the toliet that shouldn't make much of a difference should it


----------



## pennymarie

Marie: your chart looks good still. I know its about trends; not each day. And it is still a very biphasic chart.


----------



## 2012bebe

Hello ladies
I ve put myself for tomorrow in a March testing but it maybe too early as i will be just 9dpo so just in case tomorrow i will get :bfn: can you please put me for 4th.
Good luck girls


----------



## BabyHopeG

Hurry up the 7th!! :help: I'm only 6dpo & desperate to start poas already! Want to hold out as long as possible, as once you start poas you can't stop!! 

Had 2 high temps last 2 days... Also had excess salvia last night & today, not sure what that means but the salvia thing I've never had before!


----------



## Sunnie1984

Can I join the testing thread? 

I'm officially TTC again, having NTNP for the last few months. I really wanted my LO's really really close in age, and was banking on being more fertile after having a baby, but apparently I need to get back on the wagon! 

I'm due to test on 28th April. 

So now I'm cutting back on the alcohol, and eating really healthily, hoping that will help. 

Good luck to those gearing up to test already. 

:flower:


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi sunnie :) welcome , wow there will be lots of stalking to be done for April :))) 51 testers :))


----------



## NDTaber9211

Eeek I got a smiley face today on my opk! Now to just wait for my temps to show ovulation. Once I know for sure I will let you know what day I will be testing :)


----------



## NewMrsJones

My temp has been below cover line for 2 days I'm wondering if it has anything to do with me being away, I'm visiting family for a week and its a bit colder here. Is that likely to affect my temperature so much?


----------



## ClandestineTX

AFM... positive OPK yesterday, but still low temp this morning, so thinking I'll be ovulating tonight or tomorrow. Please update me to testing April 14th, will be a few days past my LP (11-13 days), but will let me POAS-my-little-addict-heart-out until the end of the cycle without stressing early BFNs. FX!!!

@Bellydreams - nice temp rise!

@Babyrogers - I hope you're right behind me!


----------



## Skyler2014

Yay, congrats to those who are o'ing.


----------



## Left wonderin

Can I ask , clocks due to go forward an hour tonight , what should I do re temps ?


----------



## Piperette

Left wonderin said:


> Can I ask , clocks due to go forward an hour tonight , what should I do re temps ?

From Fertility Friend:

*Do I have to do anything special to chart my BBT when the time changes for Daylight Saving Time?*

The effect of Daylight Saving Time (DST) on your temperature is usually limited to the day of the change because you adjust quite quickly. In addition, the exact effect depends strongly on your own metabolism. Some people will see no effect at all while others will see a slight change (increase or decrease). Because in general having one temperature slightly off will not change your chart interpretation, Fertility Friend's recommendation is to record your temperature as usual without correcting it in any manner. We recommend that you keep taking the temp at the same time. If you took it at 6 in the morning before the change, then take it at 6 in the morning after the change.


----------



## ..marie..

I was thinking exacle the same that was so handy to read


----------



## toffee87

Oh yeah, the bloody clocks change!


----------



## Bellydreams

ClandestineTX said:


> AFM... positive OPK yesterday, but still low temp this morning, so thinking I'll be ovulating tonight or tomorrow. Please update me to testing April 14th, will be a few days past my LP (11-13 days), but will let me POAS-my-little-addict-heart-out until the end of the cycle without stressing early BFNs. FX!!!
> 
> @Bellydreams - nice temp rise!
> 
> @Babyrogers - I hope you're right behind me!

Yay Clandestine, we are very close in cycle now!

Babyrogers you won't be far away though!!


----------



## jsmom88

Hello ladies! How is everyone coming alone so far?
AFM I'm on my 3rd day of clomid and I feel as though I will be ovulating from my right side again. Is that normal? I don't feel too hopeful for this cycle because i'm struggling to lose some more weight which is what the doctor ordered. She wanted me to do another cycle of clomid just to make sure my follicles are maturing, but says i should try to lose more weight. I've lost 33lbs already. Anyhow April is coming soon and i'm ready to see some :bfp:s!! GL to everyone this cycle!


----------



## Dynamicmae

Hey ladies ;) 9Dpo today.... Temp dropped again?!? Looks like I'm playing tennis with these up and down temps!!! Ibe never had that any othe cycle so maybe its a good thing? I've got AF like pains today quite badly actually..... Only due to start next Sunday with my usual 15 day luteal phase.... 
@ JS How the side effects of the clomid? I was on clomid... Sooooooo glad to be off it!!!!! 
Anyways, I must go.... Hubby and I going on a mountain bike ride.... Planning to take it VERY slowly just incase ;) 
HAPPY EASTER to all!!!


----------



## firefaery

CD ... 50ish?
Planning to test 4/5 but probably won't hold off that long. Every time I've skipped a period before, the next one is right on time like I hadn't skipped, so I'm due for af or bfp 4/4. Probably start testing Monday lol ... Wouldn't it be great to show OH a bfp that's NOT an April Fools' joke but he thinks it is? :p


----------



## Siyren

Hey- can I be added to the list- testing april 5th if no af x


----------



## ..marie..

Dynamicmae said:


> Hey ladies ;) 9Dpo today.... Temp dropped again?!? Looks like I'm playing tennis with these up and down temps!!! Ibe never had that any othe cycle so maybe its a good thing? I've got AF like pains today quite badly actually..... Only due to start next Sunday with my usual 15 day luteal phase....
> @ JS How the side effects of the clomid? I was on clomid... Sooooooo glad to be off it!!!!!
> Anyways, I must go.... Hubby and I going on a mountain bike ride.... Planning to take it VERY slowly just incase ;)
> HAPPY EASTER to all!!!

Hi Hun I'm 9dpo today if u look at my chart my temps have been very up and down as well and I had cramps really bad when in bed this morn hope its a sign for us


----------



## Skyler2014

Welcome Firefaery and Siyren! Good luck! Still very negative OPKs for me :(


----------



## Piperette

How exciting, almost April and the 1st testers!


----------



## Dynamicmae

..marie.. said:


> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies ;) 9Dpo today.... Temp dropped again?!? Looks like I'm playing tennis with these up and down temps!!! Ibe never had that any othe cycle so maybe its a good thing? I've got AF like pains today quite badly actually..... Only due to start next Sunday with my usual 15 day luteal phase....
> @ JS How the side effects of the clomid? I was on clomid... Sooooooo glad to be off it!!!!!
> Anyways, I must go.... Hubby and I going on a mountain bike ride.... Planning to take it VERY slowly just incase ;)
> HAPPY EASTER to all!!!
> 
> Hi Hun I'm 9dpo today if u look at my chart my temps have been very up and down as well and I had cramps really bad when in bed this morn hope its a sign for usClick to expand...

Its gonna be a good sign :D I've got a HUGE headache also!!!


----------



## Siyren

Thanks hun. I've had some low down cramps and fluttering feelings. Yesterday I had rhe smallest bit of pink tinged mucas when wiped. Not sure if these are postive signs? I don't know when I ovulated but due on the 4th or 5 th x


----------



## Piperette

Siyren said:


> Thanks hun. I've had some low down cramps and fluttering feelings. Yesterday I had rhe smallest bit of pink tinged mucas when wiped. Not sure if these are postive signs? I don't know when I ovulated but due on the 4th or 5 th x

Sounds positive to me. Pink mucus maybe down to implantation? Fingers crossed.


----------



## NewMrsJones

Another low temp for me again today so ff has taken away my crosshairs. I guess I didn't ovulate this month then.


----------



## Siyren

Thanks hun, got my fingers firmly crossed!


----------



## ClandestineTX

jsmom88 said:


> Hello ladies! How is everyone coming alone so far?
> AFM I'm on my 3rd day of clomid and I feel as though I will be ovulating from my right side again. Is that normal? I don't feel too hopeful for this cycle because i'm struggling to lose some more weight which is what the doctor ordered. She wanted me to do another cycle of clomid just to make sure my follicles are maturing, but says i should try to lose more weight. I've lost 33lbs already. Anyhow April is coming soon and i'm ready to see some :bfp:s!! GL to everyone this cycle!

Science has looked into side of ovulation and there's no pattern or predictive value, meaning there's no such thing as normal when it comes to egg release! Any ovulation is a good one! FX for you!



Bellydreams said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> AFM... positive OPK yesterday, but still low temp this morning, so thinking I'll be ovulating tonight or tomorrow. Please update me to testing April 14th, will be a few days past my LP (11-13 days), but will let me POAS-my-little-addict-heart-out until the end of the cycle without stressing early BFNs. FX!!!
> 
> @Bellydreams - nice temp rise!
> 
> @Babyrogers - I hope you're right behind me!
> 
> Yay Clandestine, we are very close in cycle now!
> 
> Babyrogers you won't be far away though!!Click to expand...


:) Still waiting for a temp rise, still down this morning with EWCM... hopefully later today!


----------



## jsmom88

Dynamicmae said:


> Hey ladies ;) 9Dpo today.... Temp dropped again?!? Looks like I'm playing tennis with these up and down temps!!! Ibe never had that any othe cycle so maybe its a good thing? I've got AF like pains today quite badly actually..... Only due to start next Sunday with my usual 15 day luteal phase....
> @ JS How the side effects of the clomid? I was on clomid... Sooooooo glad to be off it!!!!!
> Anyways, I must go.... Hubby and I going on a mountain bike ride.... Planning to take it VERY slowly just incase ;)
> HAPPY EASTER to all!!!

So far this cycle just a little cramping here and there, but as far as my mental state WOW. My poor hubby says he doesn't want me to take it anymore because everytime im on it I lash out at him. The dosage I'm on now works for me, but man does this medicine make you feel crazy. What's were your side effects?


----------



## jsmom88

Happy Easter to all who celebrate! Last day of March and I'm so ready to see what April brings!


----------



## Dynamicmae

jsmom88 said:


> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies ;) 9Dpo today.... Temp dropped again?!? Looks like I'm playing tennis with these up and down temps!!! Ibe never had that any othe cycle so maybe its a good thing? I've got AF like pains today quite badly actually..... Only due to start next Sunday with my usual 15 day luteal phase....
> @ JS How the side effects of the clomid? I was on clomid... Sooooooo glad to be off it!!!!!
> Anyways, I must go.... Hubby and I going on a mountain bike ride.... Planning to take it VERY slowly just incase ;)
> HAPPY EASTER to all!!!
> 
> So far this cycle just a little cramping here and there, but as far as my mental state WOW. My poor hubby says he doesn't want me to take it anymore because everytime im on it I lash out at him. The dosage I'm on now works for me, but man does this medicine make you feel crazy. What's were your side effects?Click to expand...

OMW!!! Clomid made me a psycho sally!!! Outbursts.... Crying randomly.... Dryness down there (Tmi)... Thrush... Migrains... I do believe I ovulated naturally all along.... I told doc I don't wanna be on it any more... He said its fine aslong as I O on my own. This was my first month without clomid and as u can see by my chart I Oed naturally :D What dosage are u on now? How long have u been ttc?


----------



## Dynamicmae

@ JSmom... Do you temp also? Do the monitor ovulation by doing 21 day progesterone blood tests?


----------



## Siyren

i think i may be out already, the pink spotting from yesterday has developed in to red/brown streaks in CM. Im not due til the 4th or 5th, but think af is coming early?


----------



## toffee87

It's probably that you either ovulated earlier or didn't ovulate at all x


----------



## Siyren

thanks hun, i dont track ovulation so i wouldnt be sure- guess i'll just wait for af to arrive full flow!


----------



## pennymarie

I have read people stories where they spotted like that, streaks in the CM, and it was more a sign of ovulation and they went on to be successful. But you know your own body. Its amazing how in-tune we get with ourselves through out this.


----------



## PrayingLady

Think I'm out... red spotting.. :( I hate this witch!:cry:


----------



## DHBH0930

PrayingLady said:


> Think I'm out... red spotting.. :( I hate this witch!:cry:

:hugs: hope the :witch: is just messing with you and stays away!


----------



## Dynamicmae

Itching to buy a hpt today and test tomorrow 11dpo....


----------



## Skyler2014

Time to POAS!!! Not for me lol, for 
Alyssa Drough :test: and
Rbdanes :test:


----------



## toffee87

My nipples are sore, it's early, but I've never gotten them so early. Who knows! x


----------



## ClandestineTX

Pos OPK on Friday, followed by low temps and EWCM all weekend, and temp up to post-ovulation levels today, so FX I'm 1 DPO! Official testing date is still April 14th.


----------



## ..marie..

Dynamicmae said:


> Itching to buy a hpt today and test tomorrow 11dpo....

Me to il be 11dpo 2moz are you feeling positive


----------



## EqualBananas

Well it would seem I'm out. I am only 6-8dpo and had a nasty stomach bug yesterday.. Spent about 24 hrs throwing up (happy Easter)... And now this morning I'm feeling better, but it would seem being sick has brought on an early AF. 

Best of luck to everyone else!!


----------



## toffee87

EqualBananas said:
 

> Well it would seem I'm out. I am only 6-8dpo and had a nasty stomach bug yesterday.. Spent about 24 hrs throwing up (happy Easter)... And now this morning I'm feeling better, but it would seem being sick has brought on an early AF.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else!!

Is it your normal flow? x


----------



## Dynamicmae

..marie.. said:


> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> Itching to buy a hpt today and test tomorrow 11dpo....
> 
> Me to il be 11dpo 2moz are you feeling positiveClick to expand...

I'm not "feeling" pregnant. How about u? I didn't buy a test. I'm really trying to hold out.... How long have u been ttc?


----------



## jsmom88

wheeww..I'm so glad today is my last day taking the Clomid. Going in Wednesday for a day 11 ultrasound to check my follicles. On another note my temps are dropping. Does that usually happen before ovulation? I haven't started my opks yet tomorrow will be day 10 for me and that's when I was advised to start. GL ladies!! NO AF NO AF NO AF!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

jsmom88 said:


> wheeww..I'm so glad today is my last day taking the Clomid. Going in Wednesday for a day 11 ultrasound to check my follicles. On another note my temps are dropping. Does that usually happen before ovulation? I haven't started my opks yet tomorrow will be day 10 for me and that's when I was advised to start. GL ladies!! NO AF NO AF NO AF!!!

A lot of women, myself included, have temps that go down in advance of ovulation due to the increase in estrogen that proceeds the LH surge. Think of it as an advanced warning system and GL!


----------



## PeeLee

I am also not "feeling" pregnant either. I'm just waiting for the inevitable to happen now AF should be here on 4th April Thursday.


----------



## Dynamicmae

PeeLee said:


> I am also not "feeling" pregnant either. I'm just waiting for the inevitable to happen now AF should be here on 4th April Thursday.

I took my temp now (midday) cause I'm burning up and its 37.4 cecius (considered a fever) What does pregnancy do to day temps? Stay positive ladies... Some ladies don't have any symptoms ;)


----------



## EqualBananas

toffee87 said:


> EqualBananas said:
> 
> 
> Well it would seem I'm out. I am only 6-8dpo and had a nasty stomach bug yesterday.. Spent about 24 hrs throwing up (happy Easter)... And now this morning I'm feeling better, but it would seem being sick has brought on an early AF.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else!!
> 
> Is it your normal flow? xClick to expand...

Toffee,
It's different for sure, but it was heavier than usual (sorry!), and now seems to have stopped. I would have been optimistic if it were just spotting, but for ~ an hour or so, it was quite a bit heavier than I'm used to for day 1.

I would also be a bit more optimistic if my husband hadn't had similar symptoms yesterday. He was feeling very queasy all day as well.. Luckily he wasn't throwing up like I was, because we only have one bathroom! Lol


----------



## Twag

So AF is here so onto cycle 8 so my test date should be around April 24th please :thumbup:


----------



## Alyssa Drough

And the witch is here... although should be due again before the end of the month so put me for the 30th instead. Sad face.


----------



## kitcat42

So wierd thing happened. I woke up this AM to take my temp...realised I slept with my mouth open...mouth was very dry this morning and I actually woke up with my mouth open....well when I took my temp it was a whole degree lower than yesterday (check my chart I discarded temp today) So....if I actually use the temp and dont discard it it takes away my cross hairs...should I keep or toss the temp?


----------



## Skyler2014

Discard it, mines alway very low if I sleep with my mouth open, once it was 34 something, below what's considered hypothermia so I would think breathing with your mouth open is cause for discarding.


----------



## kitcat42

Thank you for your reply Babyrogers! I thought so too.


----------



## Dynamicmae

kitcat42 said:


> So wierd thing happened. I woke up this AM to take my temp...realised I slept with my mouth open...mouth was very dry this morning and I actually woke up with my mouth open....well when I took my temp it was a whole degree lower than yesterday (check my chart I discarded temp today) So....if I actually use the temp and dont discard it it takes away my cross hairs...should I keep or toss the temp?

Maybe wait to see what tomorrows temp does?


----------



## kitcat42

Thanks Dimanicmae...I wil ldo that. I added 2 days of higher temps on FF and it says I still O'd on the day it say now..if temps go up again. Ill keep you posted. Hoping this is my month!


----------



## Dynamicmae

kitcat42 said:


> Thanks Dimanicmae...I wil ldo that. I added 2 days of higher temps on FF and it says I still O'd on the day it say now..if temps go up again. Ill keep you posted. Hoping this is my month!

Hehehe!! I thought I was the only one that put in "fake" temps to see what FF does.... Was checking due date now and milestones on pregnancy monitor *blush*


----------



## ..marie..

Dynamicmae said:


> ..marie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> Itching to buy a hpt today and test tomorrow 11dpo....
> 
> Me to il be 11dpo 2moz are you feeling positiveClick to expand...
> 
> I'm not "feeling" pregnant. How about u? I didn't buy a test. I'm really trying to hold out.... How long have u been ttc?Click to expand...

3rd cycle ttc since mc dec,well all week iv been saying I'm not my boobs arnt sore that's always 1st sign but now 2day my right on is killing like iv pulled a muscle cramps and bloating is really bad to,but when I checked my cervix I got ewcm this happened at 8dpo I beginning to think am I now only ovulating or is af on way I just don't know


----------



## rbdanes

Ok, I couldn't hold out until the 1st so I tested last night and got a very faint positive... Tested again this morning and got the same faint postive... tested on a FRER and got a faint positive... SO they are faint, but definitely there... Not going to consider it my BFP for a couple of more days to see if the lines get darker... Will retest again on the 5th (if I can wait that long!)


----------



## ..marie..

Amazing news congrats


----------



## ajd36

Rbdanes: Yay!! That is exciting, keeping my FX for you

I also got a very very faint line this morning!!! Also not counting it yet, need to see how the week plays out! 

So excited for everyone to test this month, so many BFP coming our way hehe


----------



## Nurse_Starr

CONGRATS Rbdanes and Ajd36 on your bfp's!!!!!


----------



## pennymarie

Marie: there was a thermal shift and ewcm on your chart though. Haven't some people gotten ewcm after ovulation before and everything was fine? Which is more "egg white"/stretchy? Now or before? I would dtd anyway just in case:shrug:

Rbdanes: SO excited for you! Love happy endings. Put up pictures when you can!


----------



## ..marie..

It was a lot more before I only noticed it cause I checked my cervix,I'm pretty sure I have already but just wondered,I havnt really stopped :sex: much since cd 10 so I should be covered haha


----------



## Dynamicmae

@ Marie.... Sorry to hear about your loss!! Nooooo I'd say uve definitly already ovulated!! Your chart is CLEARLY biphasic!!


----------



## Dynamicmae

rbdanes said:


> Ok, I couldn't hold out until the 1st so I tested last night and got a very faint positive... Tested again this morning and got the same faint postive... tested on a FRER and got a faint positive... SO they are faint, but definitely there... Not going to consider it my BFP for a couple of more days to see if the lines get darker... Will retest again on the 5th (if I can wait that long!)

Congrats!!!!! How many dpo are u?


----------



## Dynamicmae

ajd36 said:


> Rbdanes: Yay!! That is exciting, keeping my FX for you
> 
> I also got a very very faint line this morning!!! Also not counting it yet, need to see how the week plays out!
> 
> So excited for everyone to test this month, so many BFP coming our way hehe

Congrats!!!!! How many dpo are u?


----------



## Piperette

Congrats Rbdanes and Ajd36 on your BFP's. :thumbup: Hope you will both get darker lines as the week progresses.


----------



## justsmilexo

Congrats Rbdanes and Ajd36 :) Fingersx that the rest of us get our BFP soon!


----------



## pathos

Rbdanes and Ajd36, congrats :happydance: - i hope you will get darker lines.
Hehe April has started with 2 BFPs! It should be good omen.


----------



## lola85

I tested early and got BFN but I was expecting it so AF due weds get her out of the way and onto next month :) 

Massive congrats on the BFPs girls!!!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## rbdanes

Dynamicmae said:


> rbdanes said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I couldn't hold out until the 1st so I tested last night and got a very faint positive... Tested again this morning and got the same faint postive... tested on a FRER and got a faint positive... SO they are faint, but definitely there... Not going to consider it my BFP for a couple of more days to see if the lines get darker... Will retest again on the 5th (if I can wait that long!)
> 
> Congrats!!!!! How many dpo are u?Click to expand...

Thank you! 

Not sure of DPO... I don't chart/temp at this point because I hadn't wanted the extra pressure... I have very irregular cycles (on average 62 days...) Got my first faint line the evening of cycle day 36 and today was cycle day 37 with my 2nd two faint positives in the am before breakfast...


----------



## ajd36

Dynamicmae said:


> ajd36 said:
> 
> 
> Rbdanes: Yay!! That is exciting, keeping my FX for you
> 
> I also got a very very faint line this morning!!! Also not counting it yet, need to see how the week plays out!
> 
> So excited for everyone to test this month, so many BFP coming our way hehe
> 
> Congrats!!!!! How many dpo are u?Click to expand...


I'm DPO9 today..... I bought another test and didn't see anything this afternoon, but will test again tomorrow with FMU.

:)


----------



## Jayne13

Hi, can you add me? This is cycle 1 day 3 and I am testing the 27th. Hoping for :baby:#2!!! Thanks! :flower:


----------



## justsmilexo

ladies I thinks im in the two week wait finally!:happydance: 

Now I don't know 100% when I ovulated since I have irregular cycles and I don't use OPKs (dp and I think it will put more pressure on us) my longest cycle was 42 days and shortest was 32, so my average is 37 days.
All I do is keep track of my cm every month as well as cramps/twinges so I normally know when I ovulate by that, and my AF arrives 16 or 18 days later. 
So on Sunday cd21 I felt twinges left side on and off all day and my armpits were sore, as well as my breasts were tingling. The whole week leading up to that day my cm was gradually getting slippery and more cloudy and clear then white and thick in appearance, during BD on Sunday I was extremely wet now I see no more cm on panties or when i wipe im just a little wet inside so I defiantly think I ovulated Sunday (At least I hope I did :shrug:) which puts me at 1dpo :) 

Good luck everyone :flower:


----------



## Twag

Congrats ladies hope those lines get darker for you :dust:


----------



## Skyler2014

Congrats and let me know when I can add you as "official BFPs"
Rbdanes :happydance:
Adj36 :happydance:
Sorry about af:
Equalbananas :hugs:
Alyssa Drough :hugs:

You have been added Jayne13 :hi:


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats to ajd36 and rbdanes! Hope your lines get darker!

AFM: 1/2 way through my TWW! 7dpo today and getting antsy to test, I have no symptoms but feel it is too early to really have any. I will try to wait the full 14 days but I may allow myself a test or 2 on the weekend, since it is possible to get a bfp at 11/12 dpo. 

Hope my temp stays up!

FX for all you ladies too! :flower:


----------



## TriChick

I caved and tested a day early, lol. 9DPO, this is my FRER from FMU. I can't tell if I just have line eye or if there is something there...

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8266/8613472074_4c4f863a2a.jpg
IMAG0491 by Jen Nolin, on Flickr


----------



## 2012bebe

I do see a line . Congrats :happydance:


----------



## ..marie..

I see a line


----------



## PrettyPerfect

I got the first one yesterday but the positive line was faint . I retested this morning & this is what I got ... :bfp:

Are you guys thinking what I'm thinking ? :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20130402_1.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 28


----------



## 2012bebe

I do see a line . Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Dynamicmae

How u Marie? Dying to test yet? I am! Are u testing on Friday?


----------



## Dynamicmae

WOW PrettyPerfect! I pray to see that this month!


----------



## pathos

TriChick, I can see it as well. Yay! 
PrettyPerfect, congrats! :happydance:

h&h 9 months to you both.


----------



## Twag

DHBH0930 said:


> Congrats to ajd36 and rbdanes! Hope your lines get darker!
> 
> AFM: 1/2 way through my TWW! 7dpo today and getting antsy to test, I have no symptoms but feel it is too early to really have any. I will try to wait the full 14 days but I may allow myself a test or 2 on the weekend, since it is possible to get a bfp at 11/12 dpo.
> 
> Hope my temp stays up!
> 
> FX for all you ladies too! :flower:

Your chart if looking great :thumbup: GL :dust:



TriChick said:


> I caved and tested a day early, lol. 9DPO, this is my FRER from FMU. I can't tell if I just have line eye or if there is something there...
> 
> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8266/8613472074_4c4f863a2a.jpg
> IMAG0491 by Jen Nolin, on Flickr

Stupid work PC will not show me your picture :grr: but FXd this is it for you :dust:



PrettyPerfect said:


> I got the first one yesterday but the positive line was faint . I retested this morning & this is what I got ... :bfp:
> 
> Are you guys thinking what I'm thinking ? :happydance:

OMG that is a fab line I cannot wait for the day I see one of those :thumbup: 
H&H 9 months :dust:


----------



## Skyler2014

Congrats
Prettyperfect :happydance:
Trichick :happydance:


----------



## Dannixo

PrettyPerfect said:


> I got the first one yesterday but the positive line was faint . I retested this morning & this is what I got ... :bfp:
> 
> Are you guys thinking what I'm thinking ? :happydance:

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## Dannixo

TriChick said:


> I caved and tested a day early, lol. 9DPO, this is my FRER from FMU. I can't tell if I just have line eye or if there is something there...
> 
> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8266/8613472074_4c4f863a2a.jpg
> IMAG0491 by Jen Nolin, on Flickr

I can see it! Congratulations!


----------



## Skyler2014

Rbdanes and adj36, how is the testing going? Can I put you down for BFPs yet?


----------



## Skyler2014

Wow that is awesome trichick!


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats trichick! I'm getting super anxious to test, only 7 dpo here. Like to wait till 12 dpo at least...though that's gonna be hard :dohh:


----------



## crayoncrittle

I think i'm gonna test on the 14th unless AF shows up (due around the 11th) or should I wait longer??


----------



## pennymarie

I always try and wait as humanly possible because I hate the sinking feeling of BFNs....but waiting until your period is due I think is plenty long enough. The earliest I've seen people test is 6DPO, so I think waiting 14DPO (on avg) is heroic...at least for me.

Good luck regardless!!!


----------



## Dynamicmae

12 dpo... Temp dropped :( Dying to test. Got AF pains... Scared for a BFN... Should I rather wait?


----------



## Skyler2014

Welcome
Crayoncrittle :hi:

Time to POAS!!!
Lola85 :test:
Arwenreborn :test:


----------



## toffee87

My af is due before I gave a date. So I'll know earlier ha x


----------



## Dynamicmae

LADIES!!!!!! I think I just got a positive.... Bought a clearblue digi now to confirm.... Omw!!! God is goooooooood!!!


----------



## pathos

Dynamicmae said:


> LADIES!!!!!! I think I just got a positive.... Bought a clearblue digi now to confirm.... Omw!!! God is goooooooood!!!

:dance: This is very exciting! :happydance:


----------



## ajd36

Dynamicmae: Congrats!!! I just read your journal about an hour ago and was wondering how things were going with you as its been a few weeks....this is so exciting!!!


----------



## Twag

How exciting do we have a picture??


----------



## Dynamicmae

Twag said:


> How exciting do we have a picture??

Confirmed "pregnant 1-2 weeks" on clearblue digi!!!!! :happydance: I am totally in shock!!!! Told DH by writing "hello daddy" on my tummy..... He's over the moon!!!!!! Like totally can't believe it!!! How do I load a photo?


----------



## pathos

Dynamicmae said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> How exciting do we have a picture??
> 
> Confirmed "pregnant 1-2 weeks" on clearblue digi!!!!! :happydance: I am totally in shock!!!! Told DH by writing "hello daddy" on my tummy..... He's over the moon!!!!!! Like totally can't believe it!!! How do I load a photo?Click to expand...

congrats! what a sweet announcement :cry: 
h&h 9 months :wohoo:


----------



## Dynamicmae

ajd36 said:


> Dynamicmae: Congrats!!! I just read your journal about an hour ago and was wondering how things were going with you as its been a few weeks....this is so exciting!!!

Thanks for reading my journal.... I stopped journaling cause it felt like I was just moaning :nope: How's your tests?


----------



## Twag

Congratulations that is wonderful news and great announcement 

H&H 9 months :hugs:


----------



## Skyler2014

Wow Dynamicmae! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Skyler2014

Still waiting to hear from
impatientwait and kerri28 :test:


----------



## lola85

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Dynamicmae

Thank you guys!! Its so great to have u guys to tell... I'm dying to tell everyone!!!


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats on the bfp!


----------



## george83

Dynamicmae said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> How exciting do we have a picture??
> 
> Confirmed "pregnant 1-2 weeks" on clearblue digi!!!!! :happydance: I am totally in shock!!!! Told DH by writing "hello daddy" on my tummy..... He's over the moon!!!!!! Like totally can't believe it!!! How do I load a photo?Click to expand...

Just been stalking this thread and after getting what I think is my af today (first after mc) I was so happy to read your news really cheered me up, thank you and congratulations!!! H&H 9 months to you x x


----------



## ..marie..

Amazing news on the bfp yay


----------



## ..marie..

Omg omg think I just got a bfp took 2 tests they are so faint one looks darker than other even now it came from same urine hope I'm not seeing things I used a 20ml test do u think il get bfp on cb didgital


----------



## NadiaSweety

Congrats Marie!!! I hope this is it for you!!! GL


----------



## pathos

..marie.. said:


> Omg omg think I just got a bfp took 2 tests they are so faint one looks darker than other even now it came from same urine hope I'm not seeing things I used a 20ml test do u think il get bfp on cb didgital

:dance::dance: congrats! 
i don't know how sensitive cb digital is but it is worth trying otherwise the excitement and the big question mark will not let you in peace.

since cb has a 1-2 weeks screen, you may have it in words. maybe you should use the evening urine. no pee pee for next 4 hours. GL :hugs:


----------



## ..marie..

I'm on cloud 9 at the moment and am so afraid that if I get the word negative that means I'm out


----------



## pathos

:hugs: i would not be discouraged if cb shows not pregnant, a faint line is a line and it is positive. in case it happens, it does not necessarily mean you are out. 

it means you need to give time for hcg to build up. but you all know that =). and just today dynamicmea confirmed with digital, it can work for you as well. can you upload pics of your lines? :happydance:


----------



## Twag

Congrats Maries I hope the lines get darker for you and I agree just because a CB digi does not say pregnant they are not as sensitive so maybe keep the expensive one until FMU tomorrow 

:dust:

Seems April is a lucky month eh :thumbup:


----------



## Dynamicmae

..marie.. said:


> I'm on cloud 9 at the moment and am so afraid that if I get the word negative that means I'm out

Test DIGI!!!!! My normal one was also light...


----------



## magicalbox

Congrats Marie and h&h 9 months! It was great to see this was only the beginning of April and there are already some BFP so hopefully more to come! 
I would like to be added also I will start testing testing (as I am always testing lol) April 8th!


----------



## Dynamicmae

george83 said:


> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twag said:
> 
> 
> How exciting do we have a picture??
> 
> Confirmed "pregnant 1-2 weeks" on clearblue digi!!!!! :happydance: I am totally in shock!!!! Told DH by writing "hello daddy" on my tummy..... He's over the moon!!!!!! Like totally can't believe it!!! How do I load a photo?Click to expand...
> 
> Just been stalking this thread and after getting what I think is my af today (first after mc) I was so happy to read your news really cheered me up, thank you and congratulations!!! H&H 9 months to you x xClick to expand...

I'm glad I managed to cheer u up!!


----------



## ..marie..

Got my cb think il wait till morn to take it or shall I take it 2nyt


----------



## Dynamicmae

..marie.. said:


> Got my cb think il wait till morn to take it or shall I take it 2nyt

Hold ur wee and doooooo it!!!! :D


----------



## lola85

I'm bfn this month so onto to cycle 3....3times lucky hopefully!!!! Come on AF show and be done with it!!!!!


----------



## rbdanes

Tests were negative again today... Going in to get my levels checked ... We'll see... dr thinks it is a chemical... Spotting a lot of brown like I normally do before AF as well... Calling it a BFN this month... On to cycle 4 when it decides to start...


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats to the early April BFPs!!!

:dust:Hoping the rest of us are dancing in the :dust:

CD 21 and officially 3 DPO as of this morning, anyone else just starting the TWW?


----------



## Twag

rbdanes said:


> Tests were negative again today... Going in to get my levels checked ... We'll see... dr thinks it is a chemical... Spotting a lot of brown like I normally do before AF as well... Calling it a BFN this month... On to cycle 4 when it decides to start...

:hugs:


----------



## lola85

Just worked out if AF doesn't show today were out for may too :( DH is away for 2weeks in April...gutted! Oh well bring on June's testing lol!


----------



## rbdanes

lola85 said:


> Just worked out if AF doesn't show today were out for may too :( DH is away for 2weeks in April...gutted! Oh well bring on June's testing lol!

I hear ya... DH is in the army and will be gone all of June and half of July... I have long cycles so I think we'll have one more chance and then August will be the next month to try for us...


----------



## Lovechristmas

I was down for 6th April, unfortunately AF has showed early.

Good luck everyone else x


----------



## Hockeymama

Hi, I'm Hockeymama and I will be testing on Sat. April 6


----------



## Hockeymama

I am having so many pregnancy symptoms but now I am also getting that achy crampy feeling. So nervous that AF might be coming instead. I tested already even though I'm a little early cuz I know others got thei BFP at 10 n 11 dpo but is anyone else feeling the AF cramps n still getting their BFP's?


----------



## Skyler2014

Congrats on the :bfp:
...marie... :happydance:

Sorry about af:
Lovechristmas
George83, do you want to be added for testing?

You have been added
Magicalbox
Hockeymama


----------



## Dynamicmae

Hockeymama said:


> I am having so many pregnancy symptoms but now I am also getting that achy crampy feeling. So nervous that AF might be coming instead. I tested already even though I'm a little early cuz I know others got thei BFP at 10 n 11 dpo but is anyone else feeling the AF cramps n still getting their BFP's?

Meeeeee!!!!


----------



## ajd36

Two days of BFN after the faint line on Monday....and I feel like AF is on her way. Not out until she comes but don't think was my cycle.


----------



## Twag

ajd36 said:


> Two days of BFN after the faint line on Monday....and I feel like AF is on her way. Not out until she comes but don't think was my cycle.

:hugs:


----------



## DHBH0930

Trying no to SS but yesterday and today I hurried to the bathroom thinking AF has arrived early, but instead I've been extra wet down there. Can creamy/white discharge be an early pregnancy sign? According to an article I saw it is, but EVERYTHING seems to be a symptom :wacko: wondering if anyone else has experienced this (not O cm, but early pregnancy cm) I'm sure there are many other reasons why this might be happening, I'm not aroused or anything :haha: but sure would be nice if I were preggers! 8dpo so still a few days away from testing...guess I will find out soon :shrug:


----------



## ..marie..

Did my cb digital cant believe it pregnant i can't believe my eyes,good luck to the rest of you testing


----------



## Dynamicmae

..marie.. said:


> Did my cb digital cant believe it pregnant i can't believe my eyes,good luck to the rest of you testing

I TOLD u so!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!! Due 13/12/13? Have u told DH?


----------



## toffee87

Congrats Marie xxx


----------



## Hockeymama

Congrats Marie, how many dpo are you?


----------



## Twag

Congrats Marie H&H 9 months :flower:


----------



## pennymarie

So happy for you marie!!!


----------



## lola85

DHBH0930 said:


> Trying no to SS but yesterday and today I hurried to the bathroom thinking AF has arrived early, but instead I've been extra wet down there. Can creamy/white discharge be an early pregnancy sign? According to an article I saw it is, but EVERYTHING seems to be a symptom :wacko: wondering if anyone else has experienced this (not O cm, but early pregnancy cm) I'm sure there are many other reasons why this might be happening, I'm not aroused or anything :haha: but sure would be nice if I were preggers! 8dpo so still a few days away from testing...guess I will find out soon :shrug:

I've had that a few times this week and thought it was weird its never happened before! Unfortunately for me I don't think it's pregnancy related as i got bfn today but I hope it's a good sign for you!!! Good luck :)


----------



## ..marie..

Hockeymama said:


> Congrats Marie, how many dpo are you?

12dpo


----------



## ..marie..

Dynamicmae said:


> ..marie.. said:
> 
> 
> Did my cb digital cant believe it pregnant i can't believe my eyes,good luck to the rest of you testing
> 
> I TOLD u so!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!! Due 13/12/13? Have u told DH?Click to expand...

So we are due the same date :thumbup: yes he is over the moon,how did u get that baby ticker


----------



## george83

Dynamicmae said:


> ..marie.. said:
> 
> 
> Did my cb digital cant believe it pregnant i can't believe my eyes,good luck to the rest of you testing
> 
> I TOLD u so!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!! Due 13/12/13? Have u told DH?Click to expand...

Ahhh your baby would be due on my birthday- must be lucky!! :happydance:


----------



## george83

babyrogers said:


> Congrats on the :bfp:
> ...marie... :happydance:
> 
> Sorry about af:
> Lovechristmas
> George83, do you want to be added for testing?
> 
> You have been added
> Magicalbox
> Hockeymama

Thank you for the invite, I'd love to be added but this is my first cycle since my mc and its all over the place so not sure when I'll be ready to test, probably not until May now :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## ..marie..

george83 said:


> babyrogers said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the :bfp:
> ...marie... :happydance:
> 
> Sorry about af:
> Lovechristmas
> George83, do you want to be added for testing?
> 
> You have been added
> Magicalbox
> Hockeymama
> 
> Thank you for the invite, I'd love to be added but this is my first cycle since my mc and its all over the place so not sure when I'll be ready to test, probably not until May now :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

 I just wanna say that I was in the same place as u cause of my mc so just counted dpo so I'd know when to test waited untill 12dpo


----------



## Newfiemomma

I'm out for April. Maybe next cycle! Good luck remaining testers.


----------



## Dynamicmae

..marie.. said:


> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..marie.. said:
> 
> 
> Did my cb digital cant believe it pregnant i can't believe my eyes,good luck to the rest of you testing
> 
> I TOLD u so!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!! Due 13/12/13? Have u told DH?Click to expand...
> 
> So we are due the same date :thumbup: yes he is over the moon,how did u get that baby tickerClick to expand...

Click on mine and it will take u to the website then search ticker and it'll take u to the place. :D Bump buddies!


----------



## xEmmaDx

Hi all, I have just started temping but don't really know how it works. Does it spike when ovulating? Does it go back down if you are not pregnant and stay up if you are? Any help appreciated.


----------



## brookettc3

Can you add me in for April 15th please :)


----------



## Hockeymama

Dynamicmae said:


> Hockeymama said:
> 
> 
> I am having so many pregnancy symptoms but now I am also getting that achy crampy feeling. So nervous that AF might be coming instead. I tested already even though I'm a little early cuz I know others got thei BFP at 10 n 11 dpo but is anyone else feeling the AF cramps n still getting their BFP's?
> 
> Meeeeee!!!!Click to expand...

Congratulations:baby: were your cramps off and on till you got ur BFP? Did you also feel any off and on pressure on your bladder by chance?


----------



## DHBH0930

xEmmaDx said:


> Hi all, I have just started temping but don't really know how it works. Does it spike when ovulating? Does it go back down if you are not pregnant and stay up if you are? Any help appreciated.

MOST women's temp spikes after ovulation. Sometimes it is a clear jump like mine this month, other times it gradually increases making it harder for you to figure out when you ovulate, but ff will figure it out for you. So you may know the day after you ovulate if it suddenly spikes, or it may take a few days for you to find out once ff puts your crosshairs up. Once ff notices a temp rise for 3 days in a row it should give you your crosshairs indicating when you ovulated. Generally yes you want your temp to stay up, since dropping below the line MAY be a sign of AF coming. I've heard of some women having a temp drop when implantation happens and then it goes back up. Some women's temp drops right before AF, but others drop during or after AF, so that varies in each women and sometimes varies for each women's cycles. Your chart is all about trends, not single temps, it may seem to jump around a lot or have random highs and lows, that's normal. The best way is to stay as consistent as possible, take your temp the same time everyday before getting out of bed. I suggest vaginally it is more accurate since ou don't have to worry that you slept with your mouth open making your temp lower, etc. if you already started orally though, stick with that till next cycle.


----------



## ClandestineTX

xEmmaDx said:


> Hi all, I have just started temping but don't really know how it works. Does it spike when ovulating? Does it go back down if you are not pregnant and stay up if you are? Any help appreciated.

Most women have 

slightly higher temps during a menstrual cycle
estrogen rises a week or two into the pre-ovulatory (follicular) phase temps go down just before and until ovulation 
ovulation is said to occur on the last day of lower temps
after an egg is released the empty follicle turns into the corpus luteum, that releases progesterone and causes higher temps during the post-ovulatory (luteal) phase (aka "LP")

It can take 1-3 days for temps to fully rise after ovulation, but some women have dramatic, sharp rises the day after ovulation. And temps need to be well above the pre-ovulatory range (0.4-1.0 F) for 3 days before ovulation is confirmed. Temps stay up for 10-16 days, and that part of the cycle typically doesn't vary more than 1-2 days per cycle for a single woman. 

If no pregnancy, temps usually go down just before or right after the start of a new cycle; if pregnancy occurs temps will stay elevated for longer than the usual LP length.


----------



## Hockeymama

xEmmaDx said:


> Hi all, I have just started temping but don't really know how it works. Does it spike when ovulating? Does it go back down if you are not pregnant and stay up if you are? Any help appreciated.

Yes, you are correct. It usually will dip once you have conceived though when your implantation occurs and will go back up again after. There is also a difference in accuracy between basal and standard thermometers. You probably already knew that but I didn't the first time and it was really confusing. Will use a basal thermometer in the future, lol. Wishing you lots of baby dust...:baby:


----------



## jsmom88

Well ladies I went in for my day 11 ultrasound and i can't say i was very happy. The 3 biggest follicles were 15,17, and 18. I'm starting to believe my left side isn't working all that great because every other month I don't get good follicles. My doc said she would like to see them at 18 to be considered good. The cb opk i purchased changed from the previous one i got. Now it gives a flashing smiley face to indicate high fertility and a solid smiley face which indicates your at your peak. The last two days I got a high fertility reading so the hubby and i started our bd session. keeping my fxd for all of us stilll waiting


----------



## xEmmaDx

Thank you all for your help :)


----------



## Hockeymama

xEmmaDx said:


> Hi all, I have just started temping but don't really know how it works. Does it spike when ovulating? Does it go back down if you are not pregnant and stay up if you are? Any help appreciated.




Hockeymama said:


> xEmmaDx said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, I have just started temping but don't really know how it works. Does it spike when ovulating? Does it go back down if you are not pregnant and stay up if you are? Any help appreciated.
> 
> Yes, you are correct. It usually will dip once you have conceived though when your implantation occurs and will go back up again after. There is also a difference in accuracy between basal and standard thermometers. You probably already knew that but I didn't the first time and it was really confusing. Will use a basal thermometer in the future, lol. Wishing you lots of baby dust...:baby:Click to expand...

Dint mean to contradict ClandestineTX, she is correct that your temp will dip right before you ovulate n then rise again right after. Mine did spike but it was immediately following my opk predictor. Hope that helps.


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX for you, jsmom88!

I have to correct a few things (because my inner scientist cannot ignore it) - the "implantation dip" is a myth/ misnomer. It's a decrease in temperature caused by a secondary estrogen surge that a lot of women (myself included) have every month. The mid-LP dip is more often observed in pregnant charts than non-pregnant ones, likely because of the increased hormones from early pregnancy - but doesn't actually have anything to do with implantation. 

And the difference between regular thermometers and basal ones, and oral versus vaginal temps is one of precision - not of accuracy. Most people could temp orally with a regular fever thermometer and still see a bi-phasic pattern. The basal thermometer helps if you have a small temperature rise and cannot detect it with a fever thermometer. And oral temps work for the majority of women; it is recommended to try vaginal temps if you cannot interpret your temperature data from oral ones (e.g. frequently change sleeping patterns, mouth open/closed, etc.). Temperature charts really are all about trends and if you sleep with your mouth wide open, consistently, then all your temps would be affected the same way - it's when you sleep with your mouth open inconsistently that it's really a problem. 

::hops off her scientist soapbox::

:)


----------



## ClandestineTX

Additional info on causes of the "implantation dip"
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Implantation_dip.html

And precision versus accuracy:
https://www.digipac.ca/chemical/sigfigs/accuracy_and_precision.htm


----------



## ClandestineTX

Hockeymama said:


> Dint mean to contradict ClandestineTX, she is correct that your temp will dip right before you ovulate n then rise again right after. Mine did spike but it was immediately following my opk predictor. Hope that helps.

No worries, here! All about trying to understand all this crazy body business and share what we've learned, to help others along! 

Must emphasize temps _may_ dip pre-ovulation - _most_ do, but there's nothing wrong if xEmmaDx's don't! My chart is different from Hockeymama's and DHBH0930's because my temps peak on 3 DPO (gradual riser, versus sharp risers) - both patterns are normal. Do you have a particular concern about your chart/ do you have a link to to it, xEmmaDx?


----------



## cantwait22

Can I join??! This is my 5th month ttc. I am 4/5 dpo. Im not sure of the exact date. I will be testing on the 12th when af is due. That's if I can hold out! I love poas! Trying to take a relaxed approach this month. I have a question about opks. Once you get a positive on internet cheapie ones, will the lines start getting lighter the day of ovulation? Or does it stay dark during the day your supposed to ovulate?


----------



## crayoncrittle

4 BFPs!!! Awesome!!! Hopefully we'll end up with 59 ;)


----------



## Lovepink81

Hello Ladies...
I don't have a test date yet...but I will soon! I'm on CD 8. Tomorrow is my last day of Femara 2.5mg. I have a appt on Monday assuming for an Ultrasound. Hoping for good news. If soo, I will do my Ovidrel shot. This cycle I'll be doing my first IUI. Kind of nervous. I'll keep you guys posted once I find out a test date! :dust: to all of us!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

cantwait22 said:


> Can I join??! This is my 5th month ttc. I am 4/5 dpo. Im not sure of the exact date. I will be testing on the 12th when af is due. That's if I can hold out! I love poas! Trying to take a relaxed approach this month. I have a question about opks. Once you get a positive on internet cheapie ones, will the lines start getting lighter the day of ovulation? Or does it stay dark during the day your supposed to ovulate?

The first positive OPK (I've seen 1-3 mostly, but some as many as 8 days of positives) - is 12-36 hrs (48, even, depending on the source) before ovulation. I usually ovulate on the second day after a positive (by that point it's totally negative), though there are lots of ladies that ovulate the day of their first positive. It doesn't matter if it's an internet cheapie or not. And if you're using OPKs I would highly recommend temping, otherwise you have no way to know if you've actually ovulated or not!


----------



## Twag

Opk I tend to O the day of my positive so as you see it does differ I only know this as I temp as Clandestine has said :thumbup:

FXd ladies :dust:

:hugs: to those the :witch: caught


----------



## 291

So many April test teams i cannot get the right thread/
I am due to test 9th.
This cycle has been rather strange, with Ov 7 days early, and LP currently 3 days longer than normal.


----------



## Skyler2014

Sorry about af:
Newfiemama

You have been added
Brookettc3 15th :hi:
Cantwait22 12th :hi:
Lovepink81 tba :hi:
291 9th :hi:

Time to test:
peelee :test:
prayinglady :test:
2012bebe :test:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@babyrogers I just looked at your chart and said to it, "awwww... come on already!" I hope you don't have to wait much longer!


----------



## BamaGirl87

..marie.. said:


> Did my cb digital cant believe it pregnant i can't believe my eyes,good luck to the rest of you testing

Congrats marie!!!!!!:happydance::thumbup::hugs:
that is wonderful news!!!


----------



## cantwait22

ClandestineTX said:


> cantwait22 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join??! This is my 5th month ttc. I am 4/5 dpo. Im not sure of the exact date. I will be testing on the 12th when af is due. That's if I can hold out! I love poas! Trying to take a relaxed approach this month. I have a question about opks. Once you get a positive on internet cheapie ones, will the lines start getting lighter the day of ovulation? Or does it stay dark during the day your supposed to ovulate?
> 
> The first positive OPK (I've seen 1-3 mostly, but some as many as 8 days of positives) - is 12-36 hrs (48, even, depending on the source) before ovulation. I usually ovulate on the second day after a positive (by that point it's totally negative), though there are lots of ladies that ovulate the day of their first positive. It doesn't matter if it's an internet cheapie or not. And if you're using OPKs I would highly recommend temping, otherwise you have no way to know if you've actually ovulated or not!Click to expand...

I do need to start temping! I never wake up at the same time though. I hear that makes a difference. I could always set an alarm for a certain time every morning. Im 5/6dpo, is it too late to start temping this cycle?


----------



## shouse

I'm testing April 14th. fx for all


----------



## DHBH0930

cantwait22 said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cantwait22 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join??! This is my 5th month ttc. I am 4/5 dpo. Im not sure of the exact date. I will be testing on the 12th when af is due. That's if I can hold out! I love poas! Trying to take a relaxed approach this month. I have a question about opks. Once you get a positive on internet cheapie ones, will the lines start getting lighter the day of ovulation? Or does it stay dark during the day your supposed to ovulate?
> 
> The first positive OPK (I've seen 1-3 mostly, but some as many as 8 days of positives) - is 12-36 hrs (48, even, depending on the source) before ovulation. I usually ovulate on the second day after a positive (by that point it's totally negative), though there are lots of ladies that ovulate the day of their first positive. It doesn't matter if it's an internet cheapie or not. And if you're using OPKs I would highly recommend temping, otherwise you have no way to know if you've actually ovulated or not!Click to expand...
> 
> I do need to start temping! I never wake up at the same time though. I hear that makes a difference. I could always set an alarm for a certain time every morning. Im 5/6dpo, is it too late to start temping this cycle?Click to expand...

Yes, it is definitely better to take your temp at the same time each day, some people it isn't possible for them to, but if you are able to then yes you should. You wouldn't get much info from starting this late into a cycle. It wouldn't confirm ovulation date or anything. You could always start now just to start getting in the habit of it and you would get a little info on your cycle. For instance what your temp does if af arrives, besides that though you won't get much other useful info, so you could just wait till next cycle to start. (in my opinion :flower:)


----------



## Skyler2014

ClandestineTX said:


> @babyrogers I just looked at your chart and said to it, "awwww... come on already!" I hope you don't have to wait much longer!

:haha: thanks. If I ovulate in the next couple days I will be happy. Hopefully there will be lots of :spermy: waiting to attack that eggy as soon as it drops. Something really weird happened last night, sorry if tmi but have to tell someone lol....pretty sure my DF hijacked a sex dream lol, I had been asleep for maybe an hour and woke up making out with DF and horny as crap. He said I was like calling out, telling to come here but I have no idea who I was actually dreaming about, it's not usually my DF (which sounds horrible but according to a dream analysis is perfectly normal). Anyway got one extra spontaneous bd in at 4 in the morning :blush:


----------



## Twag

Go you babyrogers lol


----------



## Skyler2014

Lol Twag
Shouse, you've been added. Welcome :)


----------



## EiffelBebe

Hi! Can you put me down for 4/7? Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Bellydreams

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is coping well for Awesome April, just wanted to spread the good news that March saw us get 37 :bfp:s, so hoping that can spread to April with even more!!! Plus my own which would be nice :winkwink:!

8dpo today, I've just gotta hang in there for 6 more days till testing! Bought a 3 pack HPTs yesterday hope they can all be used to confirm a :bfp:!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

cantwait22 said:


> ...I do need to start temping! I never wake up at the same time though. I hear that makes a difference. I could always set an alarm for a certain time every morning. Im 5/6dpo, is it too late to start temping this cycle?




DHBH0930 said:


> Yes, it is definitely better to take your temp at the same time each day, some people it isn't possible for them to, but if you are able to then yes you should. You wouldn't get much info from starting this late into a cycle. It wouldn't confirm ovulation date or anything. You could always start now just to start getting in the habit of it and you would get a little info on your cycle. For instance what your temp does if af arrives, besides that though you won't get much other useful info, so you could just wait till next cycle to start. (in my opinion :flower:)

What DHBH0930 said ^^^

I have my alarm set for 6 am, even days I sleep later than that, I take it, make a memo note in my phone and roll over and go back to sleep. For some women, their temps stay low, but I've noticed an hour difference for me is a HUGE difference in temp. Just depends on the person.



babyrogers said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> @babyrogers I just looked at your chart and said to it, "awwww... come on already!" I hope you don't have to wait much longer!
> 
> :haha: thanks. If I ovulate in the next couple days I will be happy. Hopefully there will be lots of :spermy: waiting to attack that eggy as soon as it drops. Something really weird happened last night, sorry if tmi but have to tell someone lol....pretty sure my DF hijacked a sex dream lol, I had been asleep for maybe an hour and woke up making out with DF and horny as crap. He said I was like calling out, telling to come here but I have no idea who I was actually dreaming about, it's not usually my DF (which sounds horrible but according to a dream analysis is perfectly normal). Anyway got one extra spontaneous bd in at 4 in the morning :blush:Click to expand...




Twag said:


> Go you babyrogers lol

What Twag said, ^^^ :rofl: :bunny:



Bellydreams said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is coping well for Awesome April, just wanted to spread the good news that March saw us get 37 :bfp:s, so hoping that can spread to April with even more!!! Plus my own which would be nice :winkwink:!
> 
> 8dpo today, I've just gotta hang in there for 6 more days till testing! Bought a 3 pack HPTs yesterday hope they can all be used to confirm a :bfp:!!

FX for you, Bellydreams!


----------



## Skyler2014

Ok, Eiffelbebe, you've been added


----------



## Left wonderin

Only 60 to go ;)


----------



## junebaby08

im not sure if i should test on the 6th or 10th? well i guess put me down for the 10th


----------



## crayoncrittle

Waiting suuuuuuucks. Come on the 15th! (though I have to work that day so maybe I'll test on the 14th)


----------



## sprite30

put me down for April 17th. Got my pos opk yesterday and probably ovulated today.


----------



## Skyler2014

Junebaby and sprite30 you have been added! Welcome and good luck!


----------



## SloppyJoe

put me down for the 16th!


----------



## BabyHopeG

It's my bfp!!! 
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
Very nervous, i am going to try my very best to relax and just play the waiting game as chilled out as possible.
I need all the luck I can get right now, so please send me lots of :dust:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Twag

Congratulations BabyHopeG and on a digi too H&H 9 months :dust:


----------



## DHBH0930

Sorry to those that af got :hugs::cry:

I finally had the nerve to take a digi and it was a bfp! Why does mine only say "pregnant" when I see other women's say "pregnant 1-2"?

I will stop testing daily now, but I will probably test again middle/end of the week to see the line be darker, it is easy to see but not at all what I would consider "dark". Calling my doctor tomorrow morning to set up an appointment. PLEASE let this one stick!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7945.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kittiecat

DHBH0930 said:


> Sorry to those that af got :hugs::cry:
> 
> I finally had the nerve to take a digi and it was a bfp! Why does mine only say "pregnant" when I see other women's say "pregnant 1-2"?
> 
> I will stop testing daily now, but I will probably test again middle/end of the week to see the line be darker, it is easy to see but not at all what I would consider "dark". Calling my doctor tomorrow morning to set up an appointment. PLEASE let this one stick!!!

to get the 1-2 you need to do the one that says "with conception indicator". Congratulations! :) x


----------



## Bellydreams

Hockeymama said:


> Thanks, I had never heard of chemical pregnancies till now, what is it really do u know?

It's the name given to a pregnancy which only lasts a very short time and I believe is not confirmed by a doctor. Many women have them but usually don't realise unless you test and see a bfp but then your period happens.


----------



## Bellydreams

I'm feeling a little too excited this cycle! Do you ladies think my chart is triphasic?


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi Ladies...
I have a question...Today is CD12 for me and when I go pee and wipe i have like brown color. As if I'm going to start a period. What could this mean? Sorry for TMI. I'm confused. Could I start AF again?


----------



## NewMrsJones

Still no sign of AF but been cramping for 3 days now, never been to the toilet so much! 16dpo today so if still not here in the morning I might test again.


----------



## lola85

NewMrsJones said:


> Still no sign of AF but been cramping for 3 days now, never been to the toilet so much! 16dpo today so if still not here in the morning I might test again.

I'm 18dpo now and the same AF complete no show but testing bfn! I've not had cramping though no symptoms for anything! Thinking maybe I read opk wrong and actually didn't ovulate at all! Always been regular so this is unusual for me :(


----------



## deemarie1223

I think im a bfp!!! But ill know for sure after my blood test tomorrow! 3 faint line tests:(


----------



## Dannixo

Just an update haven't been on in awhile. We have our mid cycle ultrasound tomorrow morning. Hoping for plenty of eggs. Since we had 11 last month we lowered the dose back down so not sure how many I will have now. Then we get our first IUI Tuesday morning. We've done plenty of baby dancing and still going. I feel lucky this month. Dh's birthday is April 9th and mines April 19th. Maybe a double birthday present! Good luck those those ladies in the 2ww! Congratulations to the bfp's and prayers sent for those whom got AF.


----------



## brookettc3

Lovepink81 said:


> Hi Ladies...
> I have a question...Today is CD12 for me and when I go pee and wipe i have like brown color. As if I'm going to start a period. What could this mean? Sorry for TMI. I'm confused. Could I start AF again?

This month when I was thinking I was ovulating I had a little blood when i wiped then 3 days later FF confirmed I did ovulate on that day.


----------



## Lovepink81

brookettc3 said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies...
> I have a question...Today is CD12 for me and when I go pee and wipe i have like brown color. As if I'm going to start a period. What could this mean? Sorry for TMI. I'm confused. Could I start AF again?
> 
> This month when I was thinking I was ovulating I had a little blood when i wiped then 3 days later FF confirmed I did ovulate on that day.Click to expand...

Sooo....you think ovulation?


----------



## pathos

:wacko: AF hasn't s showed up. I am a hpt virgin. I do not wanna lose it to BFN :winkwink:
So murphy laws, I openly state AF is late. Come on!


----------



## deemarie1223

I have had 3 faints:) blood test tomorrow!


----------



## Rose1990

Hiya, could you put me down for testing on the 22nd April please... FX'd for all of you x


----------



## Lovepink81

deemarie1223 said:


> I have had 3 faints:) blood test tomorrow!

Yay!! XX!!


----------



## jsmom88

Finally got a positive opk today. I was afraid i missed it since i ran out of test yesterday morning.


----------



## brookettc3

Lovepink81 said:


> brookettc3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies...
> I have a question...Today is CD12 for me and when I go pee and wipe i have like brown color. As if I'm going to start a period. What could this mean? Sorry for TMI. I'm confused. Could I start AF again?
> 
> This month when I was thinking I was ovulating I had a little blood when i wiped then 3 days later FF confirmed I did ovulate on that day.Click to expand...
> 
> Sooo....you think ovulation?Click to expand...

That would be my best guess based on what happened to me this month :) fingers crossed it was ovulation for both of us! Do you use OPK's or temp?


----------



## Dutchiekins

Hey All! So my symptoms came back today but not as heavy as yesterday. Back ache, and general unwell feeling... kind of uneasy like I just got off a twisty ride :/ 
And then I keep getting a sharp twinge pain in the front of my uterus when I cough to hard or bend over too quickly... or even laugh or blow my nose! Has anyone had this before?? 
Is it common with AF? I can't say I ever remember feeling it before. 
I'm picking up tests tomorrow!


----------



## Lovepink81

brookettc3 said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brookettc3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies...
> I have a question...Today is CD12 for me and when I go pee and wipe i have like brown color. As if I'm going to start a period. What could this mean? Sorry for TMI. I'm confused. Could I start AF again?
> 
> This month when I was thinking I was ovulating I had a little blood when i wiped then 3 days later FF confirmed I did ovulate on that day.Click to expand...
> 
> Sooo....you think ovulation?Click to expand...
> 
> That would be my best guess based on what happened to me this month :) fingers crossed it was ovulation for both of us! Do you use OPK's or temp?Click to expand...

Hopefully! I don't temp. I've tried too, but it's an epic fail! lol....I bought some OPK online. I did one like three days ago and both lines appeared one darker than usual. I'm new to all this soo I'm not sure what exactly I'm looking for. I know two solid lines means you're ovulating, but sometimes one's lighter. I did one earlier today and only the control. Soo I think I might have ovulated three days ago! idk...i'm confused. I have a doctor appt tomorrow for an ultrasound to see if any follies are big enough. We'll see what they tell me. :/


----------



## Sabster

im testing on april 11th!! wish me luck.


----------



## Rose1990

oh wow! So close to the 11th... :) FX'd for you Sabster x


----------



## arwenreborn

Big fat negative for me on the 3rd, spotted for 12 days before my period and then never got it but definitely not pregnant. Fingers crossed though, got a positive OPK today for the first time ever (use them on and off, have never gotten a positive even though I know i O). Hugely strong positive so fingers crossed for me over the next few weeks, guess I'll test in 14 days!


----------



## Twag

Dannixo said:


> Just an update haven't been on in awhile. We have our mid cycle ultrasound tomorrow morning. Hoping for plenty of eggs. Since we had 11 last month we lowered the dose back down so not sure how many I will have now. Then we get our first IUI Tuesday morning. We've done plenty of baby dancing and still going. I feel lucky this month. Dh's birthday is April 9th and mines April 19th. Maybe a double birthday present! Good luck those those ladies in the 2ww! Congratulations to the bfp's and prayers sent for those whom got AF.

Good luck 
There is also only 10 days between DH and My birthday mine the 12th (near O day) DH the 22nd April (near AF or testing date) :thumbup:


----------



## crayoncrittle

Took a sneaky early test, got a BFN. But still hopeful as AF isn't due until Friday so I was technically cheating :p
Hoping it'll show positive then!


----------



## tick tock

Hello everyone, new to the chat site concept........ can i join?


----------



## Skyler2014

Of course tick tock, when do you want to test?


----------



## Twag

So cd9 here temps seem to be low this cycle but still early so never mind :shrug: got a load of EWCM yesterday cd8 but I always get a patch of EWCM early on and then a nice long run upto O - think I am going to start POAS OPK today :thumbup:

I am hoping O is later this cycle as then we will be in our new house and hopefully TTC if she is early then catching this cycle is not going to happen and onto Cycle 9 we will go!


----------



## Skyler2014

Congrats on the :bfp:
deemarie1223 :happydance: 

Sorry about af:
Icgoodac :hugs:

You have been added
Rose1990 :hi: 22nd
Sabster :hi: 11th
And I moved your test date:
Arwenreborn 21st

Time to test:
Pathos :test:
magicalbox :test:


----------



## Skyler2014

Personal update: still waiting to O, unfortunately I drank tonight so my temp will be inaccurate tomorrow but I still haven't had a positive opk so I doubt I'm ovulating which stinks because we bd'd 5 days in a row in anticipation, now I didn't O and need a break. So taking tonight off and then starting up again. I hope it's not a long cycle.


----------



## NewMrsJones

Still no AF but bfn this morning, 17dpo just wish AF would show now so I can get on with the next cycle.


----------



## littleone1993

Hi there,

can I be added? I should be testing on the 19th but I o'd twce in this cycle once on the 28th and then again on the 5th apparently according to my OPK'S so may be a little earlier/later! 

First time TTC'er!


----------



## Skyler2014

I would base testing on the second positive opk. You probably geared up to ovulate and then didn't, then had another surge on the fifth. Will add you


----------



## bettybee1

hey ill be testing 14th april :0 this is my last natural cycle before IVF ;/ xx


----------



## Dannixo

Twag said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> Just an update haven't been on in awhile. We have our mid cycle ultrasound tomorrow morning. Hoping for plenty of eggs. Since we had 11 last month we lowered the dose back down so not sure how many I will have now. Then we get our first IUI Tuesday morning. We've done plenty of baby dancing and still going. I feel lucky this month. Dh's birthday is April 9th and mines April 19th. Maybe a double birthday present! Good luck those those ladies in the 2ww! Congratulations to the bfp's and prayers sent for those whom got AF.
> 
> Good luck
> There is also only 10 days between DH and My birthday mine the 12th (near O day) DH the 22nd April (near AF or testing date) :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you! That's so awesome! Hopefully a doubly birthday present for you too! Good luck!


----------



## Jayne13

Hoping to get a positive OPK soon. Day 10 on a 26-28 day cycle. I just want to get things going!!! No CM yet...


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey Darling! if i end up getting my crosshairs on wed i ll be testing the 15th. Otherwise i wont be testing at all. So fx d i get my crosshairs and then my bfp. ;)


----------



## DHBH0930

Blood test tomorrow! So glad I'm not going to have to wait 2 weeks like I was going to for the last bfp (that didn't stick) I know it varies but about how long does it usually take to get your blood test results??


----------



## Twag

GL with the blood tests the temps still look great :dust:


----------



## jsmom88

I think today I'm 1dpo because i started having bad cramps yesterday morning at 3am and they continued throughout the day. Today I'm not having those cramps, but i read ovulation comes a day after you get your peak reading. Either way the hubby and i will continue to bd for the next couple of days.


----------



## jsmom88

DHBH0930 said:


> Blood test tomorrow! So glad I'm not going to have to wait 2 weeks like I was going to for the last bfp (that didn't stick) I know it varies but about how long does it usually take to get your blood test results??

If they put the order in as stat, you should get them back by the end of the day. I know that's how it usually is done at my docs office.


----------



## Dannixo

Well my ultrasound went horrible... The doctor said I have 5 eggs only two which might become of size and my uterine lining is to thin. So now we didn't get the trigger shot not can we do the iui tomorrow. We go back in for an ultrasound Thursday. Which I always ovulate on cd 12 or 13. So it will be to late. So fed up with this doctor. Gutted and crying today. Losing hope that anything will go right.


----------



## Twag

:hug:


----------



## jsmom88

Dannixo said:


> Well my ultrasound went horrible... The doctor said I have 5 eggs only two which might become of size and my uterine lining is to thin. So now we didn't get the trigger shot not can we do the iui tomorrow. We go back in for an ultrasound Thursday. Which I always ovulate on cd 12 or 13. So it will be to late. So fed up with this doctor. Gutted and crying today. Losing hope that anything will go right.

:hugs:


----------



## Electricat

Dannixo said:


> Well my ultrasound went horrible... The doctor said I have 5 eggs only two which might become of size and my uterine lining is to thin. So now we didn't get the trigger shot not can we do the iui tomorrow. We go back in for an ultrasound Thursday. Which I always ovulate on cd 12 or 13. So it will be to late. So fed up with this doctor. Gutted and crying today. Losing hope that anything will go right.

I'm so sorry :hugs: :nope:


----------



## cantwait22

Tested this morning and I swear I see a very faint line but I think my eyes might be playing tricks on me. OH said that he didn't see anything. Ill test again in the morning and I hope my invisible line gets darker! Congrats on all the BFP!


----------



## sallyhansen76

cantwait post a pic?

Danni :hugs:


----------



## Jayne13

Dannixo said:


> Well my ultrasound went horrible... The doctor said I have 5 eggs only two which might become of size and my uterine lining is to thin. So now we didn't get the trigger shot not can we do the iui tomorrow. We go back in for an ultrasound Thursday. Which I always ovulate on cd 12 or 13. So it will be to late. So fed up with this doctor. Gutted and crying today. Losing hope that anything will go right.

:hugs:


----------



## Lovepink81

Good afternoon Ladies! Soo here's an update: I'm on CD13..I had my doctor appt this morning. Good/Bad news I guess. I only have one follie on my left ovary, which measured 14 1/2 mm. And I was told my uterus lining looks good. Kind of bummed...last month the follie measured 17mm. I go back on Thursday for another ultrasound. Hopefully it has grown by then.


----------



## threegirls

:bfp: this morning on a digi. Waiting to go to the doctor until AF doesn't show :happydance: I'm excited and nervous all at the same time! 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Dynamicmae

DHBH0930 said:


> Blood test tomorrow! So glad I'm not going to have to wait 2 weeks like I was going to for the last bfp (that didn't stick) I know it varies but about how long does it usually take to get your blood test results??

Come join us over at the december babies blog ;)


----------



## toffee87

congrats threegirls! x


----------



## threegirls

toffee87 said:


> congrats threegirls! x

Thank you :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Congrads!


----------



## Lovepink81

Congrats ThreeGirls!!


----------



## Bellydreams

Congrats to all the BFPs!

I am dying to test, but think I've got myself all worked up for nothing!!

What do you think of my chart ladies!!! I don't like this flat lining I'm getting?!?


----------



## Dannixo

threegirls said:


> :bfp: this morning on a digi. Waiting to go to the doctor until AF doesn't show :happydance: I'm excited and nervous all at the same time!
> 
> Good luck ladies!
> 
> View attachment 595775

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## Left wonderin

Bellydreams said:


> Congrats to all the BFPs!
> 
> I am dying to test, but think I've got myself all worked up for nothing!!
> 
> What do you think of my chart ladies!!! I don't like this flat lining I'm getting?!?

I'm new to charting but have read loads on it . Looks triphasic to me , and I wouldn't worry too much about the flat lining as long as they stay up :)


----------



## Bellydreams

Thanks Leftwonderin, I hope April is the month!

Big :hugs: Dannixo, I could not imagine what you are going through! I hope next month the doctors get themselves sorted so you can get your :bfp:!


----------



## DHBH0930

threegirls said:


> :bfp: this morning on a digi. Waiting to go to the doctor until AF doesn't show :happydance: I'm excited and nervous all at the same time!
> 
> Good luck ladies!
> 
> View attachment 595775

Congrats!! :happydance::happydance: H&H 9 months!!


----------



## DHBH0930

Dynamicmae said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> Blood test tomorrow! So glad I'm not going to have to wait 2 weeks like I was going to for the last bfp (that didn't stick) I know it varies but about how long does it usually take to get your blood test results??
> 
> Come join us over at the december babies blog ;)Click to expand...

I tried finding one, can you send me the link? Thanks!


----------



## threegirls

Thank you girls :)


----------



## MissyLissy

Sigh. I'm out for sure. :witch: is still light, but it's definitely more than spotting, and it feels like she's making herself comfortable for the next few days. 

Onto the next cycle I guess. Going to see what my body does naturally without Femara for the next couple weeks, cross my fingers I o on my own, and wait for my RE apt on the 23rd. Onwards and upwards I guess.


----------



## magicalbox

Congrats to all the BFP and sorry to hear that Misty I hate unmentionable lady on a broom.... for me 5 dpo and only a week til the broom riding lady might come. feeling 50/50 this cycle. Hoping it works... my usual monthly early pregnancy signs that turn into the unmentionable are beginning..sore bbs and nausea....so we will see


----------



## Twag

Congrats threegirls H&H 9 months

So what's that 10 BFPs and only on the 9th April pretty good going :thumbup:


----------



## Skyler2014

Congrats on the :bfp:
Threegirls :happydance: 


Sorry about af:
MissyLissy :hugs:


----------



## Piperette

I'm out, ladies. Fingers crossed for April.
:flower:


----------



## pathos

Congrats ThreeGirls!

Bellydreams, your chart looks great.

I am still waiting for AF =(. I did my first HPT and it was BFN. This month, 5 to 6 times I took b vitamin complex with 250 mg B6. Can this be the culprit? Or if I had an anovulatory cycle, how long does it take AF to come =( I just want to move on :cry::cry:


----------



## Dutchiekins

Congrats on all the bfp's!!!!!!! 

Maybe its rash for me to say, but I was thinking this morning we shouldn't hate on AF so much because at least she means you can still keep trying right? I've been hating and hating on AF, and then I thought... well... at least AF is my sign that I'm fertile and young, and I can have a baby. At some point... argh >.<

I Tested this morning, BFN... I'm discouraged because on 8 dpo I had a TON of symptoms. And then like that they were all gone.  I know you have symptoms simply from Progesterone after ovulation... but at 8dpo they Peaked something awful. 
No I don't even have so much as cramps. And my Boob's hurt the teeniest tinyest bit on the sides (common before AF) but on 8 dpo they had hurt aLOT. 

So we wait and see... I'm only 11 dpo today. Still early, Af isn't due till friday or saturday.


----------



## Twag

I like your idea on not hating the :witch: you have put a good spin on it :thumbup:

FXd for you


----------



## pathos

Dutchiekins you are absolutely right :thumbup: AF is a sign of health. 
Nothing can make happier if I get AF at this very moment. Overdue AF is worse than 2ww limbo. Come little sweet witch, I will buy you chocolates and whatever junk unhealthy food you desire.


----------



## threegirls

Thank you :) 

FX for some more BFP's soon!


----------



## Rose1990

Hi ladies, I was very naughty & bought a lot of HPT's :haha: which I told myself I would not use until i was 14dpo ... but I thought why not... I tested today (i think im 10dpo maybe further) & I got a faint pink line :) ... I shouldn't get too excited as these are cheap dip tests but I'm definately testing again in 2days time.... I can't believe it though, I finally buy 30 HPT' in a bulk order... use 1 & may only need to use a few more of them :haha: TYPICAL!x


----------



## sallyhansen76

Rose :hi: Im keeping my fx d for you. Do you have a pic?


----------



## Dutchiekins

pathos said:


> Dutchiekins you are absolutely right :thumbup: AF is a sign of health.
> Nothing can make happier if I get AF at this very moment. Overdue AF is worse than 2ww limbo. Come little sweet witch, I will buy you chocolates and whatever junk unhealthy food you desire.


Just trying to stay positive! Lol... Im hoping all my progesterone symptoms meant that I actually at least ovulated this month! Because a few months I wasn't even sure... 

Af does mean good health though... even though we don't want to see her. If she wasn't coming and we weren't pregger's then that's a whole other world of problems. I think even if you ovulate only a couple times a year your body still knows your fertile and continues on like norm. 

Here's to trying to stay positive about everything! Because I actually feel like my anxiety and negativity is sometimes making it harder for me to conceive >.< D'oh!


----------



## Dutchiekins

P.s... Congrats ROSE!!!!!!!! Lucky girl you... just give those extra tests to a friend.


----------



## Rose1990

sallyhansen76 said:


> Rose :hi: Im keeping my fx d for you. Do you have a pic?

:hugs: Hiya hunni, how are you? Thank you :flower: I'm so hoping I get a stronger line on thursday, so nervous tho. Yeah I have a pic but not a very good one my camera is crap!x


----------



## sallyhansen76

Im good thanks! :) MAybe you can post the pic anyways even if it isnt great. I could use a good squinter ;)


----------



## cantwait22

I woke up at 3am with bad cramps. They felt like AF cramps but only on my right side. It was a dull unpleasant pain. It came with some nausea too. After an hour I was able to go back to sleep. I still have slight cramps on both my right and left side, it kinda switches off. Im hoping it was Implantation Bleeding? I've never felt anything like that before. Not even AF cramps wake me up in my sleep. Maybe its a good sign? Anyone else ever feel something like this?


----------



## Hockeymama

cantwait22 said:


> I woke up at 3am with bad cramps. They felt like AF cramps but only on my right side. It was a dull unpleasant pain. It came with some nausea too. After an hour I was able to go back to sleep. I still have slight cramps on both my right and left side, it kinda switches off. Im hoping it was Implantation Bleeding? I've never felt anything like that before. Not even AF cramps wake me up in my sleep. Maybe its a good sign? Anyone else ever feel something like this?

I did, I got them about 4 days before AF then again the day before AF was due and a BFP the day AF was due!! I am now 3 days late with a dr. Confirmation of pregnancy and I woke up this morning with strong cramps and feeling wet like AF came but when I checked, No AF! Much baby dust to ya:baby


----------



## Dynamicmae

Hockeymama said:


> cantwait22 said:
> 
> 
> I woke up at 3am with bad cramps. They felt like AF cramps but only on my right side. It was a dull unpleasant pain. It came with some nausea too. After an hour I was able to go back to sleep. I still have slight cramps on both my right and left side, it kinda switches off. Im hoping it was Implantation Bleeding? I've never felt anything like that before. Not even AF cramps wake me up in my sleep. Maybe its a good sign? Anyone else ever feel something like this?
> 
> I did, I got them about 4 days before AF then again the day before AF was due and a BFP the day AF was due!! I am now 3 days late with a dr. Confirmation of pregnancy and I woke up this morning with strong cramps and feeling wet like AF came but when I checked, No AF! Much baby dust to ya:babyClick to expand...

Come join us on the december baby blog


----------



## toffee87

my chart is messing with my head, all set for af and then it changed a bit. Hoping I know either way tomorrow! x


----------



## Rose1990

sallyhansen76 said:


> Im good thanks! :) MAybe you can post the pic anyways even if it isnt great. I could use a good squinter ;)

I'm not sure how to because I have a blackberry & can't even upload pics on facebook :/ its frustrating!x


----------



## sallyhansen76

awww crud.


----------



## Skyler2014

Sorry about af 
Piperette :hugs:

Congrats rose1990, let me know when you want to officially be added as a bfp


----------



## mrs2008

Put me down for april 15th. Good luck ladies!


----------



## cantwait22

Hockeymama said:


> cantwait22 said:
> 
> 
> I woke up at 3am with bad cramps. They felt like AF cramps but only on my right side. It was a dull unpleasant pain. It came with some nausea too. After an hour I was able to go back to sleep. I still have slight cramps on both my right and left side, it kinda switches off. Im hoping it was Implantation Bleeding? I've never felt anything like that before. Not even AF cramps wake me up in my sleep. Maybe its a good sign? Anyone else ever feel something like this?
> 
> I did, I got them about 4 days before AF then again the day before AF was due and a BFP the day AF was due!! I am now 3 days late with a dr. Confirmation of pregnancy and I woke up this morning with strong cramps and feeling wet like AF came but when I checked, No AF! Much baby dust to ya:babyClick to expand...

Thanks so much! I hope I get my BFP too! I will test again in 2 days. AF is due in 4. This is my 5th month ttc and I always think I have symptoms but its my body playing tricks on me! But for me to wake up in pain, is definitely new cause usually nothing interrupts my sleep! :haha: Hopefully we can be bump buddies :)


----------



## Bellydreams

Well BFN this morning so can only expect AF to show up in 2 days :-( didn't think I'd be upset but sat down for breakfast and all of a sudden bawled. I'll be 30 in less than a month, no closer to pregnancy with my lil sister (5yrs my junior) moving along in her pregnancy, plus loads of other pregnant people around me, don't know how I'm going to cope. I'll be closing my BnB account in 2 days (when AF shows) I need to take next month off TTC and really want to forget about the whole concept really and just live my life without this black cloud hanging over me waiting for the sun to shine.

Wishing everyone the best in their journey, :bfp: ladies this is an absolute miracle count your blessings. If you are fortunate enough to already have a child, hug your miracle!


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh Bellydreams I'm so sorry for how you are feeling right now . Even though it is a monthly occurrence every time AF shows up its devastating like someone punching you in the stomach ! Sometimes it's good to take a step back and give yourself some head space . But please don't give up hope , one day you will get your BFP of that I'm certain . 

Take care xxx


----------



## Bellydreams

Left wonderin said:


> Awh Bellydreams I'm so sorry for how you are feeling right now . Even though it is a monthly occurrence every time AF shows up its devastating like someone punching you in the stomach ! Sometimes it's good to take a step back and give yourself some head space . But please don't give up hope , one day you will get your BFP of that I'm certain .
> 
> Take care xxx

If it happens it happens, I'm positive it will one day but sadly this TTC life is dragging me down, making me fat and I'm neglecting looking at my future (without the thought of being pregnant) and making real changes. If I do fall it'll just have to be a surprise for me too.


----------



## Twag

:hug: Bellydreams I had the cactus same when I moved onto cycle 6 total meltdown & removed myself from bnb however as you can see I built myself up & m back this thing is not beating me I WILL get my BFP


----------



## ClandestineTX

Bellydreams... :hugs: Your chart looks a lot better than mine. FX you aren't going anywhere in two days! What's your test date?


----------



## Bellydreams

Thanks ladies, I'm not leaving because I don't think it's going to happen. It's more the headspace I get into when I'm on BnB. Thinking about TTC at all is something I want to stop, I just want to be off BC and if pregnancy happens it happens, without the timing and planning and TWW and all that, just live my life and make plans without thinking about the possibility of pregnancy somewhere in there.

Clandestine today is Wed for me & I'm 13dpo, AF should come on schedule Friday, my chart will nose dive (14dpo) tomorrow morning like last month, already had AF cramps and crankiness (joy)! Really hope your DH is right for you this month!!

Thanks Twag! I love all the ladies on here, they have all been a big help. I hope if I ever pop back on it'll be to share some joy!! But we'll see!


----------



## MissyLissy

Agreed about not hating on AF! I had a 129 day cycle last fall/early winter. That was BRUTAL, like a 2ww on stereroids with no hope in site! To not have AF (and thus to not be ovulating), is far worse than getting healthy AF after a healthy ovulation that just didn't stick. I'd glady take AF ever 28 days or so over what my body has been doing to me lately! I'm not medicating myself this cycle, so I'm crossing my fingers I O by myself. And if AF comes in about a month without med intervention, then hallelujah. Half the battle is won.


----------



## Left wonderin

Wow 129 days !! How did you cope ! I'm never giving out about AF. Showing up again ! I do agree though following the initial disappointment of seeing AF (like a punch in the gut) I try turn it into a positive . She is here which means only 14 or so more days till I can try again so in a way she is a hope bringer :)


----------



## MissyLissy

Left wonderin said:


> Wow 129 days !! How did you cope ! I'm never giving out about AF. Showing up again ! I do agree though following the initial disappointment of seeing AF (like a punch in the gut) I try turn it into a positive . She is here which means only 14 or so more days till I can try again so in a way she is a hope bringer :)

Yeah, it SUCKED! I cried almost every day. There is nothing worse than "TTC" when you can't even actually TTC! I was seriously green eyed monster jealous of the women in the 2ww forum for even getting to be here! I couldn't understand why it was the "dreaded" 2ww, I wanted so desperately to achieve even that. (The grass is always greener, right?) Basically my cycles have been screwed up ever since I went of BC a year ago. My OB speculates PCOs, even though I always had clockwork normal cycles before birth control and my labs are all normal. I ended up inducing AF with provera after the 129-day-er cause I couldn't take it anymore!! I just finished my first official 2WW thanks to a provera/Femara combo. Even though it ended in a BFN, at least I know I responded and ovulated, and the witch is right on time. There are worse things, I suppose.

Like I said, I'm going natural the next couple weeks, and am going to try my HARDEST not to obsess about TTC and every little thing my body is doing. I'm really, really hoping I manage to O on my own. And if not, I have my first RE appointment on the 23rd, so maybe I'll make progress that way.


----------



## Left wonderin

You have had it rough ! And you are so right about the grass being greener . On another thread I was Tww buddies with a lady , AF arrived for her a day early and she was devastated , mine turned up the next day and I was upset , anyway the lady posted later and said she was closing her account a her oh had been involved in a fatal car accident the night before .... It put everything into perspective for me .... I still think of her often x


----------



## Left wonderin

Lesson for me was to count the blessings you have and keep positive :)


----------



## MissyLissy

Left wonderin said:


> You have had it rough ! And you are so right about the grass being greener . On another thread I was Tww buddies with a lady , AF arrived for her a day early and she was devastated , mine turned up the next day and I was upset , anyway the lady posted later and said she was closing her account a her oh had been involved in a fatal car accident the night before .... It put everything into perspective for me .... I still think of her often x

Oh gosh!!! I just can't imagine. I live in a neighborhood FULL of kids, every house on our block has children except for us. On nice days, it's like recess outside. Yesterday when I was pulling in from work kids were running around everywhere playing. I found myself getting negative and sad about the family I don't have, but in the spirit of counting my blessings and staying positive, I checked my attitude at the door and went for a walk with my DH and my pup, the lovely family I DO have and am so lucky to be part of. 

Thanks for the reminder! You are so right about counting our blessings and keeping things in perspective.


----------



## Dutchiekins

Yes! No matter what happens you always have to remember your blessings. That's story is so sad, but sometimes those things help other's to realize things in their lives. 

My mom said to me when I was complaining about ttc that she waited a year to conceive me... and she said you know, if I could go back and do it again... and I could have the chance to get pregnant that very first month I tried instead of waiting those 12 long and painful months... I would still wait- because if I didn't I wouldn't have you! 

Even though Im still impatient and praying and hoping for a baby every day, that made me realize that there is a special baby coming my way, and it has to come at the right time to be the one. 

So cheesy! But it makes this all worth while. lol


----------



## zelly1

Im out ladies. AF hit me this morning. GL to those waiting to test or O. Congrats to those with their BFP


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Zelly


----------



## lola85

So I was due AF last wednesday 3rd and now 7days late took 2 tests this morning and got very very faint pink lines literally just within the 5min limit BFP or evaps????


----------



## Twag

Can you post pic's of the tests? I would say without looking at them at 7 days late possibly BFP's what DPO are you?


----------



## lola85

i went to the chemist and got 3 clear blue tests hahaha its official BFP!!! SOOO HAPPY!!!


----------



## toffee87

Congrats!!! xxx


----------



## NewMrsJones

Congratulations lola.
I'm now 19dpo but not feeling anything and no sign of AF.


----------



## Twag

Congrats Lola H&H 9 months


----------



## lola85

Thankyou!!! Im thinking I probably O later than I though but 22dpo today! Tested every morning as no AF or signs... this morning I did my test and didnt see anything immediately so put it in the bin and got in the bath then went to put something in the bin later and saw 2 lines figured it was an evap so retested and got a very faint line so went to chemist and bought 3 clear blue tests lol and they all positive even the digi so dont give up hope!!!!


----------



## pathos

Rose1990 and lola85 congrats! happy and healthy 9 months =):yipee::yipee:

Finally I have my AF :happydance: Tomorrow, I go for TSH check. I had hyperthyroid and last two months I never had peak reading on CBFM. I guess thyroid issues are back.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Congrads Lola!!! amazing!


----------



## Rose1990

Congratulations Lola :happydance: x


----------



## toffee87

Af is here :( x


----------



## Twag

Oh so sorry Toffee :hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

:hugs: Sorry toffee!


----------



## Dutchiekins

Im so sorry to hear it Toffee!!! But now it will be over quick, so you can try again! 

Congrats Lola!!! That's so exciting! Did you have any symptoms? 
I have NONE! not even a single one... I'm 12 dpo. AF is due Friday or sat. 
I'm going to test again in the am I think, and see if anything. 

Baby dust everyone!!! xxxxx


----------



## amitsmom

I am 12 DPO today, AF due on Friday. I am holding off on testing till Friday... Have been trying for over an year now. My BBT is still above the cover line. I have to wake up at around 3.00 AM to take my 4 year old to pee every night. Am unsure if this may affect the BBT. I wake up between 6.30-7.00 most days.


----------



## lola85

Dutchiekins said:


> Im so sorry to hear it Toffee!!! But now it will be over quick, so you can try again!
> 
> Congrats Lola!!! That's so exciting! Did you have any symptoms?
> I have NONE! not even a single one... I'm 12 dpo. AF is due Friday or sat.
> I'm going to test again in the am I think, and see if anything.
> 
> Baby dust everyone!!! xxxxx



Nope nothing other than eating lots (but I'm alway hungry lol) and late AF! Took a week to get a BFP though I'm 22dpo today so if its BFN tomorrow just remember your not out till witch arrives xx


----------



## MrsLemon

AF is due on the 12th and I haven't got ANY symptoms of anything...:S

At least I haven't tested yet this month.


----------



## cantwait22

I think I got my first faint BFP. I want to post a pic but im not sure how. Can someone please help :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hmmm I always use Photobucket. Just copy and paste the link after uploading to ur album. Not sure how the others do it!


----------



## cantwait22

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa401/awardle02/IMG_20130410_083303_449.jpg 

A BFP?? What do you guys think?? ( I hope the pic showed up!!)

I had really bad cramps yesterday that felt like AF and I think it was Implantation cramping. I cant wait to test tomorrow and see if the line is darker! When do you think a positive will show up on a digital test? I hear there not as strong as a IC.


----------



## sallyhansen76

OH i SAY BFP!!!!


----------



## Twag

I can see a faint 2nd line :thumbup:


----------



## cantwait22

My OH wont believe it till I get a positive on a digital test haha. I hope it sticks because I am so excited!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Im sure tomorrow ud get a positive digi!


----------



## ClandestineTX

cantwait22 said:


> My OH wont believe it till I get a positive on a digital test haha. I hope it sticks because I am so excited!

Congrats! And I wish my husband had that mentality - mine thinks I'm pregnant even though I have a bunch of BFNs!


----------



## Twag

I'm sure it will get darker FXd


----------



## HopeLives86

AF arrived:(


----------



## Dutchiekins

lola85 said:


> Dutchiekins said:
> 
> 
> Im so sorry to hear it Toffee!!! But now it will be over quick, so you can try again!
> 
> Congrats Lola!!! That's so exciting! Did you have any symptoms?
> I have NONE! not even a single one... I'm 12 dpo. AF is due Friday or sat.
> I'm going to test again in the am I think, and see if anything.
> 
> Baby dust everyone!!! xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Nope nothing other than eating lots (but I'm alway hungry lol) and late AF! Took a week to get a BFP though I'm 22dpo today so if its BFN tomorrow just remember your not out till witch arrives xxClick to expand...

First of all... CONGRATULATIONS Can'tWait.... this seems to be a really exciting day! lol. 

And Lola thanks for the response! I had the WORST day around 8 dpo, I was so bloated I couldn't do my pants up and had mild cramps, and the feeling of a pulled muscle in my lower abdomen if I coughed or if I bent over too fast. I felt horrible that day. And then all my symptoms vannished completely and I feel 100%. So I have my fingers crossed maybe that was some implantation type feelings? 
But! who knows!! all these Bfp's are making me excited and hopeful! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!

FX for the rest of us!!


----------



## cantwait22

Dutchiekins said:


> lola85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dutchiekins said:
> 
> 
> Im so sorry to hear it Toffee!!! But now it will be over quick, so you can try again!
> 
> Congrats Lola!!! That's so exciting! Did you have any symptoms?
> I have NONE! not even a single one... I'm 12 dpo. AF is due Friday or sat.
> I'm going to test again in the am I think, and see if anything.
> 
> Baby dust everyone!!! xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Nope nothing other than eating lots (but I'm alway hungry lol) and late AF! Took a week to get a BFP though I'm 22dpo today so if its BFN tomorrow just remember your not out till witch arrives xxClick to expand...
> 
> First of all... CONGRATULATIONS Can'tWait.... this seems to be a really exciting day! lol.
> 
> And Lola thanks for the response! I had the WORST day around 8 dpo, I was so bloated I couldn't do my pants up and had mild cramps, and the feeling of a pulled muscle in my lower abdomen if I coughed or if I bent over too fast. I felt horrible that day. And then all my symptoms vannished completely and I feel 100%. So I have my fingers crossed maybe that was some implantation type feelings?
> But! who knows!! all these Bfp's are making me excited and hopeful! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> FX for the rest of us!!Click to expand...


Thanks so much everyone! Your symptoms sound good! FXed for you! :flower:


----------



## Left wonderin

Wow the BFP are coming thick and fast :))) what a lucky thread , April looks like its going to be a bumper month :)


----------



## amitsmom

Looks like BFP to me :) Congradulations !!!


----------



## Skyler2014

Congrats on the :bfp:
Lola85 :happydance: 
Cantwait22 :happydance:

Sorry about af:
Zelly1 :hugs:
Toffee87 :hugs:
Hopelive86 :hugs:

You have been added
Amitsmom :hi: 12th


----------



## ClandestineTX

I keep seeing things about how lucky this thread is... and my brain (at the tail of the TWW) says... I want luck!!! And one of my friends said in my journal "I just want a stork to bring me a baby" and I thought it was so profound, I'm sending them out on BnB. 
For all the ladies still waiting to test this month:

:dust: :yellow: :dust:


----------



## Dutchiekins

Ugh... I guess I spoke too soon when I said I am completely symptomless. I have been, and today out of nowhere I have a horrible kink in my neck... headache, bachache, shoulder ache... and I feel like junk. Plus two new canker sores in my mouth!!! WHAT!?

Hopefully this is all for a reason and not just AF knocking. Because silly me for bragging that I felt 100%.


----------



## Left wonderin

ClandestineTX said:


> I keep seeing things about how lucky this thread is... and my brain (at the tail of the TWW) says... I want luck!!! And one of my friends said in my journal "I just want a stork to bring me a baby" and I thought it was so profound, I'm sending them out on BnB.
> For all the ladies still waiting to test this month:
> 
> :dust: :yellow: :dust:

Just for you :blue::pink::pink::pink::yellow::yellow::blue::pink::blue:

Xxx


----------



## NDTaber9211

I need to figure out ways to get my mind off this tww. My inner poas addict is screaming at me already :haha:. 

Anyone else has an irrational fear of exercise during the tww? I don't want to do anything that might make that eggy less sticky. I bought a few pregnancy workout dvds to do. I figured if it's safe to do during pregnancy then it's safe to do during the ttw.


----------



## littleone1993

Hi all, 

Having a bit of an odd day today. Been excessively hungry for someone who normally lives off 1000 calories a day... had (soup with 2 pieces of bread, McDonalds large chicken legend and then chicken with 14 pieces of popcorn chicken and lots of chips for tea) Also mayonnaise is most definitely out!

I'm also very bloated and had some cramping. 

My one strange thing though is I'm a bit of a POAS addict and I picked up a 'pregnancy test' today and took it which came out as a strong positive. I looked and it was an ovulation test but I'm 5 dpo. I've already had 2 strong positives this cycle, once on the 28th March and again on the 5th April. I believe I ovulated on the 5th april as it was painful with lots of EWCM so I'm a little confused!


----------



## Electricat

Aww, Little - that must have been a heart attack with the OPK :wacko:

You know that they can show pregnancy as well, but 5 DPO I'm afraid is a bit too early for that.

FX for all of us :flower:


----------



## ClandestineTX

NDTaber9211 said:


> I need to figure out ways to get my mind off this tww. My inner poas addict is screaming at me already :haha:.
> 
> Anyone else has an irrational fear of exercise during the tww? I don't want to do anything that might make that eggy less sticky. I bought a few pregnancy workout dvds to do. I figured if it's safe to do during pregnancy then it's safe to do during the ttw.

I have an irrational fear of strenuous exercise, even though I had an aunt who was a runner who was allowed to run until her 7-8th month (and had babies at 35 & 37)... I avoid soaking in a hot bath... I avoid lunch meat... and alcohol... and other things I'm sure I've forgotten because I gave them up just ttc. We all do weird things here. 



littleone1993 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Having a bit of an odd day today. Been excessively hungry for someone who normally lives off 1000 calories a day... had (soup with 2 pieces of bread, McDonalds large chicken legend and then chicken with 14 pieces of popcorn chicken and lots of chips for tea) Also mayonnaise is most definitely out!
> 
> I'm also very bloated and had some cramping.
> 
> My one strange thing though is I'm a bit of a POAS addict and I picked up a 'pregnancy test' today and took it which came out as a strong positive. I looked and it was an ovulation test but I'm 5 dpo. I've already had 2 strong positives this cycle, once on the 28th March and again on the 5th April. I believe I ovulated on the 5th april as it was painful with lots of EWCM so I'm a little confused!

Progesterone turns off the part of your brain that recognizes fullness. I start getting ravenous about halfway through the TWW and it subsides. Drinking water helps, too. If you don't temp, there's no way to know if/when you ovulated. Women can have up to 3 LH surges in a single cycle, generally with only one ovulation - and usually it's the last one.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Electricat, not only is 5 DPO too early for an OPK to register for pregnancy, but by the time you'd get a positive OPK, you'd have a positive pregnancy test.

Source: https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


----------



## kitcat42

ClandestineTX said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> I need to figure out ways to get my mind off this tww. My inner poas addict is screaming at me already :haha:.
> 
> Anyone else has an irrational fear of exercise during the tww? I don't want to do anything that might make that eggy less sticky. I bought a few pregnancy workout dvds to do. I figured if it's safe to do during pregnancy then it's safe to do during the ttw.
> 
> I have an irrational fear of strenuous exercise, even though I had an aunt who was a runner who was allowed to run until her 7-8th month (and had babies at 35 & 37)... I avoid soaking in a hot bath... I avoid lunch meat... and alcohol... and other things I'm sure I've forgotten because I gave them up just ttc. We all do weird things here.
> 
> 
> 
> littleone1993 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Having a bit of an odd day today. Been excessively hungry for someone who normally lives off 1000 calories a day... had (soup with 2 pieces of bread, McDonalds large chicken legend and then chicken with 14 pieces of popcorn chicken and lots of chips for tea) Also mayonnaise is most definitely out!
> 
> I'm also very bloated and had some cramping.
> 
> My one strange thing though is I'm a bit of a POAS addict and I picked up a 'pregnancy test' today and took it which came out as a strong positive. I looked and it was an ovulation test but I'm 5 dpo. I've already had 2 strong positives this cycle, once on the 28th March and again on the 5th April. I believe I ovulated on the 5th april as it was painful with lots of EWCM so I'm a little confused!Click to expand...
> 
> Progesterone turns off the part of your brain that recognizes fullness. I start getting ravenous about halfway through the TWW and it subsides. Drinking water helps, too. If you don't temp, there's no way to know if/when you ovulated. Women can have up to 3 LH surges in a single cycle, generally with only one ovulation - and usually it's the last one.Click to expand...

I had 3 surges this cycle. I normaly catch 2 but I thought it was wierd that I had EWCM the day AF ended. I caught all 3 this cycle. I always O on the last one. Usually around CD22-24 depending. I have a long cycle and short LP. Just diagnosed with LPD and start my progesterone pills hopefully in a day or so once I confirm O.


----------



## Electricat

ClandestineTX said:


> @Electricat, not only is 5 DPO too early for an OPK to register for pregnancy, but by the time you'd get a positive OPK, you'd have a positive pregnancy test.
> 
> Source: https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

Yes, that's the site I have my info from as well :thumbup:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I love it. Science + Pee Sticks = happy nerd girl.


----------



## Rose1990

Hi girls,

So I took a test y-day & had a very faint second line.... & I decided what the heck I have 29 tests left... so I took another tonight (which was my 15/16th bathroom trip) & I got a faint second line again... There both pink in colour... & I don't wanna get too excited... but I can't help it... Dya think it could be false positives?xx


----------



## Dutchiekins

Rose1990 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> So I took a test y-day & had a very faint second line.... & I decided what the heck I have 29 tests left... so I took another tonight (which was my 15/16th bathroom trip) & I got a faint second line again... There both pink in colour... & I don't wanna get too excited... but I can't help it... Dya think it could be false positives?xx

NO! Congratulations!!!! Photo photo!


----------



## EiffelBebe

I am 3 days late and no sign of AF. I tested everyday (except today) since AF was due and all BFN. Still waiting.


----------



## EiffelBebe

Dutchiekins said:


> Rose1990 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> So I took a test y-day & had a very faint second line.... & I decided what the heck I have 29 tests left... so I took another tonight (which was my 15/16th bathroom trip) & I got a faint second line again... There both pink in colour... & I don't wanna get too excited... but I can't help it... Dya think it could be false positives?xx
> 
> NO! Congratulations!!!! Photo photo!Click to expand...

I agree! A line is a line and that means a BFP. Keep testing and it will probably get darker as the days move on. Congratulations doll! :hugs:


----------



## Rose1990

Awh no... don't get me all excited! I won't believe it till i see a "dark" line... & even when I do see that dark line I will have to rush myself to the EPU (early pregnancy unit) Because I have recurring MC's so probs not going to enjoy the first 2months ... But Thank you :)) & I can't even upload pics :( x

& EiffelBebe ... your not out yet... maybe speak to GP & see if they can do blood work? I was over a week late once & kept getting bfn'S & the blood test hides NOTHING! lol x


----------



## pennymarie

AF came today, I'm out til next month! GL everyone!!


----------



## jsmom88

2-3 dpo and my temp spiked way up today. I don't think it's a valid temp as my last one was 97.90 and today 99.20. I have not been feeling well the last two days. I've been having stomach pains like my upper stomach and my back as well. Today my nipples are sore. I told myself not to symptom spot this cycle so i think I'm coming down with something. Oh and I've been extremely gassy.


----------



## Skyler2014

Time to test sabster!!! :test:


----------



## Dutchiekins

I tested this morning, BFN... booo. Im at 13 dpo... so maybe I'm out this month? 
I feel better today than I did yesterday. PErhaps it was an estrogen spike. 
But no cramps yet. So we'll see.


----------



## littleone1993

So started my official POAS countdown. 6dpo and BFN. Not even an evap line I could analyse! 

All i've been feeling is completely nauseaus and I just feel all urgh. Just a feeling of af though there is still a long time before then!


----------



## NadiaSweety

Officially got my cross hairs on FF today. Right on the predicted day... huh. I am right on track to test on the 20th. That is assuming I can wait that long. 

I have a coworker that just has a loss at 9 weeks and so I was feeling a little guilty about my excitement. I have not told her that I was TTC. It would make her feel pretty bad if I were to get pregnant right after she lost hers. It's hard to keep my mouth shut when she is having a a rough time.


----------



## amitsmom

I got a super faint positive this morining.. Hubby could see it too. I am unsure if this is a BFP.. need some advice please..


----------



## stephj25

I'm out :(


----------



## amitsmom

Sorry about that stephj25...This is a bummer :(


----------



## Electricat

amitsmom said:


> I got a super faint positive this morining.. Hubby could see it too. I am unsure if this is a BFP.. need some advice please..

PICTUREEEE :happydance:


----------



## sallyhansen76

yes amitsmom! picture!!


----------



## littleone1993

I agree but even if its faint and as long as your're sure it;s not an evap then a line is a line!!!


----------



## amitsmom

I am not sure if it is clear though, but here it is
 



Attached Files:







20130411_074930[1].jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 35


----------



## amitsmom

It is right below where the flash is seen in the picture


----------



## jsmom88

amitsmom said:


> i am not sure if it is clear though, but here it is

i see it!!


----------



## littleone1993

I see it!


----------



## sallyhansen76

so do i!


----------



## amitsmom

Ok then :) I will buy a clear blue or first response this evening and try tomorrow morning again.

Thank you ladies !!


----------



## Rose1990

Congrats amitsmum :) :happydance: my 3 tests look the same as yours hun x


----------



## Dutchiekins

Congrat's Amitsmom! Lucky girl!!!!

I'm Officially Outsky. :( 13dpo, bfn. And then not even an hour later Bright red spotting. No cramps, no warning! Just felt like crap yesterday. Af is on her way right on time though according to when I thought I ovulated. 

I'm going to look at the bright side though, this is really the first cycle I am Positive I ovulated, and when. So Im making progress!!! And I wrote down all my symptoms, perfectly associated with a progesterone spike (prooving ovulation) and an estrogen spike... for AF... 
So I really feel this month Im more in tune with my horomone's than ever. Maybe next cycle will be it!!

Congratulations guys, I wish everyone luck!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Congrads rose and amitsmum! :dance:

Sorry dutch :hugs:


----------



## cantwait22

Well I took three tests this morning and they were all bfn :( I don't know if yesterday was a false positive or its going to be a chemical but im trying to stay positive till my AF shows up. Going out of town tomorrow so I wont have time to test till Monday. Hopefully it will help get my mind of it all.

Congrats rose and Amitsmum! H&H 9 months :)


----------



## amitsmom

So sorry Cantwait :hugs:


----------



## WantABumpp

Hello Ladies!!! Gl to everyone on here! :thumbup: I was wondering if I may join? I been trying for over a year, had a chemical last month and this month I feel pretty good. It was my first month using softcups. Anyone had good luck with those? :flower: :dust:


----------



## NDTaber9211

I used softcups this month too. They had me a little worried because no matter what, it will block some of the swimmers. I decided I would lay there for 20mins after bding and then insert the softcup. Good luck to you!


----------



## pathos

amitsmom congrats! :happydance:

Dutchiekins, sorry for the AF! Yay for the ovulation and tuned body. :drunk: cheers to the start of a new cycle, new hopes and dreams.


----------



## kittiecat

congrats to the new :bfp:s! So many! Sorry to those who AF got :hugs:.

I'm still feeling pretty positive. Loving my chart atm and having some interesting symptoms but am too scared to get my hopes up much! xx


----------



## Skyler2014

Congrats on the :bfp:
Amitsmom :happydance: 
Rose1990 :happydance:

Sorry about af:
StephJ25 :hugs:
Dutchiekins :hugs:

Wantabumpp, when do you want to test?


----------



## stephj25

edited - please ignore


----------



## Skyler2014

Oh really? Just spotting?


----------



## crayoncrittle

Day two of expected AF and still nothing. It is y first cycle off BC though so might be out of whack a bit. But even before BC I was pretty regular. Had a lot of symptoms but still not sure wether to get my hopes up haha

Also did cave in and buy future baby a toy yesterday. $25 down to $6 for the sweetest little lamb toy ever. Now just gotta hope for a baby to have it?


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies, just an update. Things are not looking good for us this month.. Had our follow up ultrasound today. Got a positive on an opk this morning had 5 good follies but my lining was still only at 5 mm. So the fore they decided to cancel my iui. Trying on our own which hasn't worked the first 5 times.. One more round of clomid next month and then who knows what are next path is... Aiming for an iui next month if my lining thickens. I wish all the rest of you good luck in you 2ww.


----------



## Sabster

I'm out ladies. AF came like clock work.. I kinda knew, I had all the signs... 

I have to go for a baseline ultrasound tomorrow at 2pm and sme blod work. This is all prep work for the ertility appointment on April 30th... we'll see how that goes... yay...


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi Ladies!! Haven't been on thse last couple of days. 
My day started out not soo good, but ended up with good news!!
I went to my ultrasound today and was told I have 2 follies! At monday's appt they only seen one.
Today, One measured a little over 21mm and the new one measured also a little over 17mm. I'm instructed to do the Ovidrel Saturday at 9pm and scheduled for my very first IUI MOnday morning at 10:15. 
I'm over flowing with different emotions! With God's grace...I hope it takes. :dust: to me!!! Oh yeah..i almost forgot. I'm scheduled to test APRIL 29TH!!


----------



## kittiecat

:bfn: this morning. But still only 10dpo and it was with a green handled IC which aren't always the best so there's still hope. My chart still looks good too. Dw about the white dots. I just keep having sleep disturbed nights but I still do my temps at the same time and it doesn't seem to affect them much!


----------



## MrsLemon

So it's my test day :/ cycle day 32 I have a BFN :( if Af doesn't come in ill test again Saturday! X


----------



## MsShona

I'll be testing tomorrow, on the 13th (CD 27)! I expected AF :witch: yesterday, but she never showed. Because of high temps (and a well timed temperature dip at 6 dpo), I tested 4 days ago (10 dpo) and got a BFN :bfn: . However I also thought that I ovulated earlier; so maybe it was too soon.

This will be my 15th TTC cycle, so I'm really [-o&lt; ! In the past year, I've only had one cycle last more than 26 days. So I'm going to do my best to hold off until tomorrow. But I don't feel my usual PMS with pre-AF cramping. Temps are still up, so I'm feeling hopeful!


----------



## littleone1993

Hi all, 

I refrained from testing this morning at 7dpo. Attempting to be good because I don't like all these BFN'S. I'm in hotel tonight so will possibly test on Sunday at 9dpo and hopefully there there may be a little line for me to see! 

Good luck to everyone. There are lots of BFP's


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies!! This is my first month TTC #2 after vasectomy reversal. Im basing this cycle on my old cycle so put me down to test on 28th and when I ov, ill let you know if it changes. Thanks! :thumbup: xx


----------



## jsmom88

Hi ladies. How is everyone? Afm i received my crosshairs on ff today and according to that i o on cd 17. I got my + opk on cd 15. I'm a little bummed because the hubby and i haven't bd since cd 15. I hope we didn't miss our chance asvthis might be our last cycle ttc for a while.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi ladies what do you think of the top pic pos or what..

I found some brownish discharge earlier today thinking its my AF coming in 4 days early...I got home to check there's nothing I tested n got a slight faint...hardly noticeable I came 3-4 hours later and seen this..would you consider this a pos?


----------



## ClandestineTX

@BlueMoonBubba, I would consider it reason to be hopeful. I wouldn't get too excited, just yet, but would test again tomorrow with FMU and watch it like a hawk during the regular time frame. Generally speaking, I've never heard of a false positive HPT - so keeping my FX for you that this is your BFP!


----------



## Dutchiekins

pathos said:


> amitsmom congrats! :happydance:
> 
> Dutchiekins, sorry for the AF! Yay for the ovulation and tuned body. :drunk: cheers to the start of a new cycle, new hopes and dreams.

Thanks !!! Its Funny your little emoticon, because that's exactly what me and my hubby did last night! HAd a few wobbly pops, and cheer's to trying again! 
This month Im going to try Guaffenesin and maybe those soft cups?? I'm not sure, I feel like part of my problem is a lack of cervical fluid at the right time. 



crayoncrittle said:


> Day two of expected AF and still nothing. It is y first cycle off BC though so might be out of whack a bit. But even before BC I was pretty regular. Had a lot of symptoms but still not sure wether to get my hopes up haha
> 
> Also did cave in and buy future baby a toy yesterday. $25 down to $6 for the sweetest little lamb toy ever. Now just gotta hope for a baby to have it?


I totally bought little Baby booties, in the colours I want! I'm just as bad... But I hid them away and my plan is to use them to tell DH when I finally get my positive!


----------



## littleone1993

Had some horrible cramping and sharp pains this morning. Quite uncomfortable and at 7dpo it's very early for af to be showing, I run like clockwork. 

Kind of hopeful here but at the same time trying not to get too excited until I get a BFP. Getting very impatient\!


----------



## Britta C

Well AF arrived today. So onto Clomid cycle #2!


----------



## Skyler2014

That looks like a BFP to me! Sorry about af Britta C


----------



## BabyHopeG

:hi:

Congrats to all the :bfp: and sorry to hear about the :af: :hugs: to you!

Just wanted to share my hcg levels;
16dpo hcg 693 & progesterone 104
18dpo hcg 1751

I'm in shock as they seem high especially my progesterone - anyone have any thoughts or know much about levels of progesterone?

Thanks


----------



## ClandestineTX

Here's ranges: https://americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/earlyfetaldevelopment.htm

I've seen other charts that say "normal" for 1st tri is as high as 90, so yours aren't _that_ high - like not high enough to be worried. This is one of those things where it's always best to ask your doctor! Asking here, or worse Dr. Google, will only make you crazy with worry over likely nothing! Levels look healthy, IMHO. Congrats, again!


----------



## raynebair

Hi everyone. I'm Rayne.

7dpo today...test date is the 19th, but there's a chance I'll cave and test earlier, like monday, haha. :blush:

I've been off BCP since Dec 2010, but not really trying because my cycles were all over the place. I think they might finally be getting back to normal. Fingers crossed anyway. Hoping for :baby: #2. Our DD is 6.

Symptoms so far: twinges and mild cramps since 5dpo. VERY Sore bbs since O. Had a brief moment of nausea early today about 2 hours after lunch. Heartburn and bloated feeling last night.

Congrats to all who already got BFPs this month!! 

To those who got AF, I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

So i just got my BFP today using a CB digi and fmu..



we are so happy :)


----------



## crayoncrittle

AF still hasn't shown, 3 days late from expected AF, but this is my first cycle off BC. So not entirely sure what my cycle is yet. Took my test today and got a bfn :( but still have lots of symptoms like sore breasts and weeing heaps, nauseaus, food cravings/turn offs, bloating and stuff. All the same as my sister had very early in both of her pregnancies. So still not sure where I stand. It could still be too early for me! Feel a little let down, but got a promotion at work so maybe God wants me there for a while longer? :(


----------



## Rose1990

Congratulations Bluemoonbubba :happydance: Wishing you a Happy & Healthy 9months x

crayoncrittle - Maybe you O'd late? Hang in there hun, keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## MsShona

BFP! :bfp: After 15 cycles...I'm just amazed! :cloud9:

Now that I no longer have TTC to stress me out, I can stress out about getting through the first trimester! :shy:

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Twag

Congrats to the new BFPs H&H 9 months


----------



## kittiecat

congrats MsShona & BlueMoonBubba on your :bfp:s! H&H 9 months! :happydance: x


----------



## Rose1990

Congratulations Ms Shona :happydance: I've never seen such a lucky thread... Good luck everyone!x


----------



## Sunnie1984

crayoncrittle said:


> AF still hasn't shown, 3 days late from expected AF, but this is my first cycle off BC. So not entirely sure what my cycle is yet. Took my test today and got a bfn :( but still have lots of symptoms like sore breasts and weeing heaps, nauseaus, food cravings/turn offs, bloating and stuff. All the same as my sister had very early in both of her pregnancies. So still not sure where I stand. It could still be too early for me! Feel a little let down, but got a promotion at work so maybe God wants me there for a while longer? :(

My first cycle after coming off birth control was 63 days long, I didn't ovulate until CD 49, so you may have either ovulated late or are still to ovulate, so keep bding, to be sure to cover all bases! 



MsShona said:


> BFP! :bfp: After 15 cycles...I'm just amazed! :cloud9:
> 
> Now that I no longer have TTC to stress me out, I can stress out about getting through the first trimester! :shy:
> 
> :dust: to everyone!

Congratulations! 

I'm still waiting for confirmation of ovulation, but I think it was yesterday, or possibly early today. 

Good luck everyone, this is a great lucky thread so far! 

x


----------



## 291

Tested 2 days ago, negative. Maybe faint pos. But in my opinion negative.
Temp dropped today, so guessing the cave bat is about to come. 
This cycle has had me confused, said ov was CD 13, then 22, and at times possibly 27 or 32.
Just want AF to show so we can give it another go.....like as if 7 months has not been enough trying.....grrrr.


----------



## Skyler2014

crayoncrittle said:


> AF still hasn't shown, 3 days late from expected AF, but this is my first cycle off BC. So not entirely sure what my cycle is yet. Took my test today and got a bfn :( but still have lots of symptoms like sore breasts and weeing heaps, nauseaus, food cravings/turn offs, bloating and stuff. All the same as my sister had very early in both of her pregnancies. So still not sure where I stand. It could still be too early for me! Feel a little let down, but got a promotion at work so maybe God wants me there for a while longer? :(

I didn't ovulate until I had been off the pill for 57 days so it ended up being 68 days. Hopefully that won't be the case for you but remember you are also going to be having some symptoms from withdrawal from the pill. Congrats on the promotion


----------



## xitd

I tested last night and had 2 very faint bfp!  x good luck to all x


----------



## pathos

BlueMoonBubba and MsShona congrats! happy and healthy months :happydance:

xitd, :dance: i hope you will get darker lines soon. Congrats!


----------



## Skyler2014

Congrats on the :bfp:
Bluemoonbubba:happydance: 
MsShona :happydance:

You have been added Rayne


----------



## live_in_hope

hey! :wave: i still haven't been added. (Page 69). Could you put me down for the 28th please? Thank you! :flower: xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey! :wave: i still haven't been added. (Page 69). Could you put me down for the 28th please? Thank you! :flower: xxx


----------



## mrs2008

Tested two days early and got my first BFP!! I'm still in shock! 
Good luck to the rest of the April testers.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats, mrs2008!

AFM... CD 31, 13 DPO (at max of my normal LP today...) and nothing. No cramps and BFNs, temp still down, but still above coverline... so... :coffee: 
Official test date is tomorrow, will break out a FRER with FMU - as I've had no luck with ICs. And seriously, because of my LP I thought I'd have a BFP or a new cycle start by now! Oh, crazy body...


----------



## Dannixo

mrs2008 said:


> Tested two days early and got my first BFP!! I'm still in shock!
> Good luck to the rest of the April testers.

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## Dannixo

MsShona said:


> BFP! :bfp: After 15 cycles...I'm just amazed! :cloud9:
> 
> Now that I no longer have TTC to stress me out, I can stress out about getting through the first trimester! :shy:
> 
> :dust: to everyone!

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## Dannixo

xitd said:


> I tested last night and had 2 very faint bfp!  x good luck to all x

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## MrsLemon

Still no BFP or AF :(


----------



## NewMrsJones

I'm now 7 days late and still no sign of AF :shrug:


----------



## ClandestineTX

MrsLemon and NewMrsJones... about to be right behind you. Hope your trip in limbo ends soon, as there's not much worse than a TWW that won't end!


----------



## Lovepink81

Good Morning Ladies...
I have a question in regards to the Ovidrel shot. I've heard some ladies state that they take the Ovidrel shot out of the refrig 30mins prior to injection. Last month I didn't do that. Is that something that I should do tonight? Does it matter?


----------



## jsmom88

live_in_hope said:


> hey! :wave: i still haven't been added. (Page 69). Could you put me down for the 28th please? Thank you! :flower: xxx




Lovepink81 said:


> Good Morning Ladies...
> I have a question in regards to the Ovidrel shot. I've heard some ladies state that they take the Ovidrel shot out of the refrig 30mins prior to injection. Last month I didn't do that. Is that something that I should do tonight? Does it matter?

I didn't take it out, but if you count the time in between getting it i guess it would be about 30 minutes


----------



## Lovepink81

Thank you Jsmom88! :)


jsmom88 said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> hey! :wave: i still haven't been added. (Page 69). Could you put me down for the 28th please? Thank you! :flower: xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies...
> I have a question in regards to the Ovidrel shot. I've heard some ladies state that they take the Ovidrel shot out of the refrig 30mins prior to injection. Last month I didn't do that. Is that something that I should do tonight? Does it matter?Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't take it out, but if you count the time in between getting it i guess it would be about 30 minutesClick to expand...


----------



## kittiecat

congratulations mrs2008! Loving all the bfps on this thread! 

My temp went up again this morning so am feeling hopeful but also scared of a big let down if AF arrives...arrrrr roll on Tuesday and here's to hoping I get to test if the :witch: doesn't arrive to spoil the party first! x


----------



## sallyhansen76

Kit!! wow!! those temps look great!! roll on tuesday INDEED!!


----------



## jsmom88

Lovepink81 said:


> Thank you Jsmom88! :)
> 
> 
> jsmom88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> hey! :wave: i still haven't been added. (Page 69). Could you put me down for the 28th please? Thank you! :flower: xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies...
> I have a question in regards to the Ovidrel shot. I've heard some ladies state that they take the Ovidrel shot out of the refrig 30mins prior to injection. Last month I didn't do that. Is that something that I should do tonight? Does it matter?Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't take it out, but if you count the time in between getting it i guess it would be about 30 minutesClick to expand...Click to expand...

Your welcome!


----------



## Laelani

I'm testing tomorrow, wish me luck!:dust: to you all!


----------



## Rose1990

Good luck Hunni <3 FX'd for you x


----------



## kittiecat

sallyhansen76 said:


> Kit!! wow!! those temps look great!! roll on tuesday INDEED!!

thanks. Temp still the same today. Caved and did an IC this morning but I think it was a bfn. Thought I maybe saw a hint of something but was prob an evap. But not too disheartened as it was a green handled one and I know they are often not great at showing up bfps even at this stage...My temps are still keeping me hopeful! :thumbup: x


----------



## kittiecat

GL Laelani! :dust: x


----------



## kittiecat

sallyhansen76 said:


> Kit!! wow!! those temps look great!! roll on tuesday INDEED!!

to be fair your temps look pretty good too :thumbup: xx


----------



## Skyler2014

Congrats on the :bfp:
Mrs.2008 :happydance: 
Xitd :happydance:
Live_in_hope :hi: sorry been distracted (28th)


----------



## live_in_hope

:shock: wow! All the BFPs!! Congrats ladies!! :happydance: kittiecat, your temps look amazing! Keeping everything crossed for you! Xxxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

babyrogers said:


> Congrats on the :bfp:
> Mrs.2008 :happydance:
> Xitd :happydance:
> Live_in_hope :hi: sorry been distracted (28th)

hey! :wave: no probs! Thanks! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Skyler2014

Personal update, I won't be testing April. I kind of got really freaked out about everything and not sure on my feelings so I am spending the week seperated from my fiancé and at the end of next week I will decide whether I am going back, getting married and pregnant and living happily ever after or if I am getting out now, in which case I will get an apartment. Would actually love living by myself, have never lived alone before. Went from living with my parents to my sister and my boyfriend when I was 17 to just my boyfriend. Also, I still haven't ovulate which is a good thing in this case


----------



## kittiecat

sorry to hear that babyrogers. Hope you figure everything out :hugs: xx


----------



## kittiecat

am caving and testing with an FRER this afternoon after holding my wee for 4 hours. Yes I should prob wait till tomorrow and use FMU but I can't wait. Just want to know now. Least if it's a bfn then I can prepare myself for the arrival of AF. I am so scared....


----------



## Electricat

Two nasty evaps for me this morning.
No AF yet...dunno, being the B#ch she is, she'll prolly string me along the longest before she decides to rear her ugly head :growlmad:


----------



## live_in_hope

kittiecat said:


> am caving and testing with an FRER this afternoon after holding my wee for 4 hours. Yes I should prob wait till tomorrow and use FMU but I can't wait. Just want to know now. Least if it's a bfn then I can prepare myself for the arrival of AF. I am so scared....

oooh! :happydance: I tested with a FRER at 11dpo in the afternoon with my 1st and it was the brightest BFP you could ever imagine to see! Good luck! Xxx!


----------



## kittiecat

at the end of the day am looking at it like if it's a bfn then I'm prob not pregnant and I will just focus on next month. Saying that am already crying thinking of it being a bfn. Am an emotional mess :lol: x


----------



## live_in_hope

aww no bless ya :hugs: do it now!!! :happydance: and remember, this month isnt over until the :witch: shows her wicked face! Xxx


----------



## OkiSunnyDays

Please add me for testing on April22 :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Kitty I'm nervous for you ! I'm too chicken to test lol.... Fxd for you xxx ill be stalking


----------



## kittiecat

tested and think it's a bfn :(:

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc433/kittiecat1603/562b7888-294d-46f7-b7ae-45e2196a559b_zps85b008bf.jpg


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh kitty :hugs: you were so brave to test . It still is only 12dpo so wouldn't rule yourself out yet ! On my last preg I tested on the 12 got bfn then tested again on 15dpo got BFP ! So although I know you are disheartened right now remember only 60% of people test positive on 12dpo ! Your not out till the witch gets here .


----------



## MsShona

Kitty - I would wait & retest. Your temps are still up! I received a bfn on 10 dpo, and a faint bfp on 15 dpo...so hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## kittiecat

thanks ladies. I thought with an FRER it would have shown up by now but have now read stories of women who tested bfn with FMU at 12dpo and got later bfps. Guess I need to believe that I'm not out till the :witch: shows! x


----------



## Left wonderin

I also read you implant from day 7 to 10 , the average being 9 . It then takes 4 days for hog to build up sufficiently for even the most sensitive test to pick it up .


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol hcg 
Not hog lol...


----------



## ClandestineTX

babyrogers said:


> Personal update, I won't be testing April. I kind of got really freaked out about everything and not sure on my feelings so I am spending the week seperated from my fiancé and at the end of next week I will decide whether I am going back, getting married and pregnant and living happily ever after or if I am getting out now, in which case I will get an apartment. Would actually love living by myself, have never lived alone before. Went from living with my parents to my sister and my boyfriend when I was 17 to just my boyfriend. Also, I still haven't ovulate which is a good thing in this case

:hugs: my friend. PM me if you just need to vent or anything. Better to take some time and be sure you're sure before going back or if it's not the right guy for you now, better to move on and minimize the amount of your life spent with someone that doesn't feel like they are right for you. It's a hard thing to do, but there's nothing in life more important than looking out for your own happiness. 



Left wonderin said:


> I also read you implant from day 7 to 10 , the average being 9 . It then takes 4 days for hog to build up sufficiently for even the most sensitive test to pick it up .

I needed to see that today, even though I'm usually the one reminding other people. Technically (for all of us) it should be 12-17 DPO before a positive - anything before 12 DPO is early. But here at 14 DPO with another temp below the coverline, I think my BFNs are just that. Even wasted an FRER, "just in case" my ICs were lying to me... think I was just lying to myself! Waiting for cycle 7 to start... and will hopefully work out a plan for it by the end of today.


----------



## kittiecat

thanks that makes me feel better :). Also keep looking at my chart to remind myself that my temps are still looking good xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Isn't this the worst time in your cycle ! I hate how anxious I become , the not knowing really freaks me out but just too chicken to test early ( think its really just delaying the disappointment for as long as I can most cycles lol ) the funny thing is once I know I'm out despite the initial disappointment which is like a kick in the stomach ( and ok the odd fit of rage and blubbering ) I'm actually ok ! I don't dwell and begin immediately to focus on the next cycle and countdown to o/v ..... 

The percentages even when timing everything perfectly , everything working perfectly is still only 20% each cycle ! That's only 2 in 10 !!! I'm afraid the odds are against us lol..... 
But look around you it has to work or the the human race would be extinct !!!! When you look around a crowded shopping centre you think it can't be that hard !!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Left wonderin said:


> Isn't this the worst time in your cycle ! I hate how anxious I become , the not knowing really freaks me out but just too chicken to test early ( think its really just delaying the disappointment for as long as I can most cycles lol ) the funny thing is once I know I'm out despite the initial disappointment which is like a kick in the stomach ( and ok the odd fit of rage and blubbering ) I'm actually ok ! I don't dwell and begin immediately to focus on the next cycle and countdown to o/v .....
> 
> The percentages even when timing everything perfectly , everything working perfectly is still only 20% each cycle ! That's only 2 in 10 !!! I'm afraid the odds are against us lol.....
> But look around you it has to work or the the human race would be extinct !!!! When you look around a crowded shopping centre you think it can't be that hard !!

The percentages suck more the older you get - I'm over 30, so it's only a 16% chance each cycle, but I'm over being hard on myself and wondering if every little this or that is working against me. I'm trying to be pragmatic, even going into cycle 7 (considering I was on BCPs until we started ttc) I know the odds actually increase the longer we try - and my charts really have been looking better each cycle, so I think my body is still in the process of regulating. I definitely will get things checked out if we go into cycle 13 with no success. One advantage to my hypothyroidism is that my endocrinologist knows we were ttc as of my Nov. follow-up and she may be willing to order tests when I have my next follow up in May. Not going to ask her to, will just update her and go with it if she thinks it's merited at the time, and assuming I don't get knocked up before then.


----------



## ClandestineTX

And for whatever it's worth @Left wonderin, I think you might only be 9 DPO. Your coverline looks way too low and based on your temps, even taking the OPKs into account, your ovulation looks better for CD 17. Either way, you're totally covered!


----------



## live_in_hope

kittiecat said:


> thanks that makes me feel better :). Also keep looking at my chart to remind myself that my temps are still looking good xx

oh poo! Sorry about your bfn, but look at your temps! They look fab and comparing them to your other chart....keep testing!  how are you feeling? Have you got that dull 'the witch is coming' feeling down there ? Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

ClandestineTX said:


> And for whatever it's worth @Left wonderin, I think you might only be 9 DPO. Your coverline looks way too low and based on your temps, even taking the OPKs into account, your ovulation looks better for CD 17. Either way, you're totally covered!

Thanks for that info it's my first month temping and my last cycle was the only "normal"one since my mc in December . I'm screwed so being 40 lol...... Well we will just have to wait and see ...... Do low temps mean anything ? Was surprised they were so low myself given 34.4 is hypothermia !!!


----------



## kittiecat

no don't feel like AF is coming at all tbh. My cm has increased again too and is pretty stringy almost like when I'm gearing up to O so it's all a bit strange. And my cervix is still really high x


----------



## ClandestineTX

Left wonderin said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> And for whatever it's worth @Left wonderin, I think you might only be 9 DPO. Your coverline looks way too low and based on your temps, even taking the OPKs into account, your ovulation looks better for CD 17. Either way, you're totally covered!
> 
> Thanks for that info it's my first month temping and my last cycle was the only "normal"one since my mc in December . I'm screwed so being 40 lol...... Well we will just have to wait and see ...... Do low temps mean anything ? Was surprised they were so low myself given 34.4 is hypothermia !!!Click to expand...

I will preface this by saying I have hypothyroidism, so I see thyroid problems everywhere. And to balance my bias, some people just have lower temperatures. An underactive thyroid can cause lower temps, though. This is my favorite list of hypothyroidism symptoms, if you have any of these in addition to your temps it might be worth having blood work done (thyroid stimulating hormone - TSH, plus free T3 and free T4 levels). 
https://thyroid.about.com/cs/basics_starthere/a/hypochecklist.htm

Thyroid disease is treatable (one magic pill a day), but is one of the most common causes of infertility and recurrent miscarriage (if untreated).


----------



## Left wonderin

Thankfully I don't seem to have any of those symptoms , had my bloods recently checked due to backache and all clear . Maybe I'm just a cold fish ! I'm lucky regular cycles with very little pain at all . Thanks for the information though ever little helps :)


----------



## littleone1993

Having a really crappy day. I'm only 9dpo so very very early but I just feel as if every test I do is making the goal further and further away. Plus my ankles are so puffy and I just feel like poo. 

Come on af just to give me something else to feel awful about!!!


----------



## Laelani

Got my :bfp: today! Lots of :dust: to those still waiting!


----------



## Kitten

I'm probably an odd one on here because I'm not TTC. I have had irregular cycles (25-37) since I stopped breastfeeding last year and my PMS has got increasingly worse every month, including ovulation pains and a week of feeling crap when ovulating.

So, this month I thought I ovulated around CD11 as I had lots of EWCM so OH took this as the green light to be a bit reckless. We used the oh-so-reliable withdrawal method a few times and then at some point, I honestly don't remember when, and neither does he, we just did the whole thing. I think around CD18/19?

Anyway, last week I started getting an itchy vulva on and off with no explanation, no discharge etc. It lasted a few days. I also had epic tiredness a few days ago that lasted a couple of days. Then I got a stabbing pain in my cervix that I've only ever had in pregnancy, but not until a LOT later on in pregnancy once baby starts messing around, but still, it's a pain I've only ever had in pregnancy. Yesterday I noticed loads of smells nobody else could smell, and it's continued today, and a couple of them are making me heave. I have a lot of bloating and gas today, lots of burping which happened when I was pg with #1 before I got my BFP, and earlier this evening I got this awful stabbing pain in the right hand side of my abdomen that didn't last long, and then the ol' lovely "wet feeling" but no discharge. I also have tender swollen boobs and sensitive nipples which aren't normal PMS symptoms, but not something I had with either of my pregnancies.

Last month I had a 30 day cycle, so I was banking on that, but before kids I averaged a 32 day cycle. I'm currently CD 26 I think, due AF on Thursday. Tested today on a cheap nasty test and got BFN. I thought we would be safe but I checked my TTC journal from #1 and when I had a 32 day cycle, MMC predicted O on CD 19-22. So now I'm just symptom spotting all over the show. We would be happy if we were pg, but we weren't planning it...

Have bought some Superdrug earlies as they have always been reliable for me and I'm going to try and hold off testing until Wednesday as I do the 5:2 diet and will be fasting tomorrow and Wednesday so thought I best test Wednesday before I starve myself, lol. With all these symptoms I'm kind of hoping I am, otherwise my hormones have gone freaking crazy and I'll be booking an appt with my GP!


----------



## Left wonderin

Laelani said:


> Got my :bfp: today! Lots of :dust: to those still waiting!

Congratulations :) and thanks for the fairy dust , I need all I I can get for testing on Wednesday :)


----------



## kittiecat

Congratulations Laelani! x


----------



## Skyler2014

Congrats on the :bfp:
Laelani :happydance: 
You have been added
OkiSunnyDays (22nd)


----------



## Ameli

I'm out for this cycle. :nope: But congrats to all with BFP's and good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Left wonderin

Is it not 19 !


----------



## crayoncrittle

Well, I'm out! Apparently my cycle was 34 days this time, that's all. Hmmph :(


----------



## Laelani

crayoncrittle said:


> Well, I'm out! Apparently my cycle was 34 days this time, that's all. Hmmph :(

Booo :( Sorry to hear hun. Sending lots of :dust: your way for the next cycle!


----------



## Lovepink81

Wow! A lot of BFP's!! Congrats to all those ladies! And for those who were visited by AF!! Soooo sorry!! Keep faith and lots of :dust: for your next cycle!
AFM...I did my Ovidrel last night! My IUI is scheduled for tomorrow morning. I'm soo nervous and excited and the same time!! I haven't POAS yet. I've became an addict last month. lol...I'm going to try to hold off. Not sure if it will happen!
Well I'll update you guys tomorrow with how I'm feeling. Enjoy the rest of Sunday.


----------



## cantwait22

AF hit me yesterday :( I think I had a chemical. On to cycle #7! Congrats to all the BFP!


----------



## Skyler2014

Left wonderin said:


> Is it not 19 !

Yes it is, just deleted the 1 when I changed it and didn't notice

So sorry about af crayoncrittle and Ameli
So sorry to hear that cantwait22. Positive it's af and not early pregnancy bleeding?


----------



## Twag

Please remove me from testing as this cycle was a no go so Cycle 9 and May BFP here I come :thumbup:


----------



## EiffelBebe

Hey dolls! I'm out this month. I had my first annovulatory cycle and finally had some breakthrough bleeding start yesterday ( 7 days after AF was due). Doc said it was from high levels of stress and starting Wellbutrin this month. I started a new chart this morning. 

Congratulations t all of you BFP's and good luck to everyone ttc this month!! 

Hugs to you all. :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Congrats to all the BFP's
:hugs: to all that the :witch: caught up with 

Please someone let me know when a May testing thread is started :thumbup:

GL to those waiting to test :dust:


----------



## raynebair

I'm out. Not wasting a test this cycle. I just started spotting and I'm sure I'll get AF right on schedule.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Twag, I'm still with you!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Tested and BFN...testing again tomrorowe


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX for you sallyhansen76! It's still a few days early for testing, so try not to sweat the BFN yet!


----------



## jsmom88

Well ladies today i decided to switch to a different specialist. The specialist that i previously saw pretty much told me they won't do any test, start me on any meds, or consider doing an iui until I lost some more weight. I'm so angry with them because i lost 33lbs that i worked hard to lose for them to say it's not enough. He also told me that the Clomid wouldn't work so i shouldn't waste my time. My Gyn actually started me on the Clomid and low and behold it did work 3 times to be exactly i just didn't conceive. I know that it is best for me to lose weight to reduce the chance of complications, but for him to tell me they won't even do testing to see if there is a reason other then my weight that i can't conceive is just heartbreaking. Sorry for the vent ladies just needed to get some anger off my chest. Perhaps i should start a journal.:wacko:


----------



## ClandestineTX

:hugs: jsmom88. I know I need to lose weight, happened to read last cycle that my BMI was in the mid-rage - some facilities wouldn't help me now, but some still would. I'm not yet at that point, but was horrified to read that. Especially since I started lifting weights in junior high. Don't get me wrong - I'm definitely overweight right now, but also will always have an overweight BMI. I hope you find the right doctor for you - even if it's one that insists on medically supervising your body improvement goals (hate everything about "weight" right now).


----------



## 291

Over and ... out :(


----------



## littleone1993

Sorry to all those who got their af.

It sucks but onwards and upwards for you all. 

Still hoping for my bfp. 10dpo and still BFN :(


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi Ladies..Sooo I'm officially in the TWW!! My IUI went well. We were told that DH sample was 95% motility after wash. So I was happy to hear that!Also, I was told that it definitely looked like I ovulated. She need lots of EWCM I felt little cramping during, but not to bad. I'm feeling like blah...but I think that it's mental exhaustion. Oh yeah...I'm scheduled for progesterone next monday. Till then...I'll wait for 4/29 to show up. Going to try really really hard to NOT poas!! Hint "try"!! lol....
So for my first IUI good experience! Keeping my faith in God and just sit back and let Him do his work!!


----------



## kittiecat

well I tested with an IC this morning and got this :

test still drying:
https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc433/kittiecat1603/fdc3c913-5a52-4033-acba-7f0ea2a3911f_zps1c889783.jpg

test dry:
https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc433/kittiecat1603/IMAG0554_zps843392e9.jpg

still no AF so not sure what to think. Have bought some tesco tests and digis ready to do Friday if AF still hasn't shown by then! x


----------



## sallyhansen76

Kitcat i def see a line!!! omg omg :happydance:


----------



## Left wonderin

I think I do too :) and never see them !


----------



## kittiecat

thanks ladies. It is still very faint. Still nervous what my temp will do tomorrow etc xx


----------



## sallyhansen76

kit how long is ur usual lp?


----------



## kittiecat

sallyhansen76 said:


> kit how long is ur usual lp?

have only charted one other cycle and it was 12 days then x


----------



## Left wonderin

Kittie im so hoping its good news for you :) those temps look really good . I'm testing in the am but will wait to see what my temps do . Didn't sleep a wink last night as was tossing and turning wondering what temps would do lol..... I'd say I messed them up !!


----------



## kittiecat

I keep waking up at 4-5am and it's really annoying me as I keep thinking I need to sleep for my temp! :lol:. Will be glad when I get my bfp that I don't have to worry about bloody temps anymore :lol: x


----------



## littleone1993

OOOOH Kittiecat! I got a line like that but wasn't too sure what to think of it. Hopefully we both have BFP's!


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol I know how you feel ! I normally take them at between 6.30-7 but last night woke up at 2 , 3.30, 4.30, 5.15 and the 6.20 !!! No three hours in a row :( errrrrr ...... 

I want to test but am dreading a bfn :( am now thinking of leaving it till Thursday as AF is either due today ( no sign yet) or tommrow


----------



## kittiecat

littleone1993 said:


> OOOOH Kittiecat! I got a line like that but wasn't too sure what to think of it. Hopefully we both have BFP's!

I hope so! x


----------



## kittiecat

Left wonderin said:


> Lol I know how you feel ! I normally take them at between 6.30-7 but last night woke up at 2 , 3.30, 4.30, 5.15 and the 6.20 !!! No three hours in a row :( errrrrr ......
> 
> I want to test but am dreading a bfn :( am now thinking of leaving it till Thursday as AF is either due today ( no sign yet) or tommrow

personally I'd wait till AF is late but it's up to you. Go with your gut instinct :hugs: xx


----------



## kittiecat

though Left your chart looks really good! x


----------



## Left wonderin

My first cycle charting so I am novice ! Not sure what I'm looking for lol...


----------



## shouse

babyrogers said:


> Hello ladies. So many of us have got af already, decided it was time to start the April thread. Let me know when you would like to test and I will put you down. Onto Cycle 3 for me.
> 
> 1st- :test: Rbdanes
> 2nd-:test: impatientwait, kerri28
> 4th- :test: peelee, prayinglady
> 5th- :test: firefaery, siyren
> 6th- :test: Amcolecchi, Pinkylisa28, NewMrsJones
> 7th- :test: chazzmatazz, Ajd36, Eiffelbebe
> 8th- :test: Pathos, magicalbox
> 9th- :test: Equalbananas, Mollynorwood, 291, Dutchiekins
> 10th- :test: Bamagirl87, threegirls, junebaby08, Stephj25
> 12th- :test: Bellydreams , Mrs. Lemon, amitsmom
> 13th- :test: Britta C
> 14th- :test: Clandestinetx, Shouse, electriccat, Bettybee1
> 15th- Becca_89, Brookettc3, Sallyhansen, Mrs2008
> 16th-SloppyJoe, Rae. Rae, kittiecat
> 17th- Justsmilexo, Nurse_starr, pennymarie, sprite30
> 18th- Left wonderin
> 19th- littleone1993, Raynebair
> 20th- NadiaSweety, NDTaber9211
> 21st- Kitkat42, Jsmom58, arwenreborn
> 22nd-Burtch, Dannixo, rose1990, OkiSunnyDays
> 23rd- Love. Out. Loud
> 24th- Twag
> 25th
> 26th
> 27th-Jayne13, Megan252
> 28th-Sunnie1984, Live_in_hope
> 29th-lovepink81
> 30th-
> Tba-
> Sorry about af:
> C.M.C :hugs:
> Alyssa Drough :hugs:
> Equalbananas :hugs:
> LoveChristmas :hugs:
> Newfiemama :hugs:
> 2012Bebe :hugs:
> icgoodac :hugs:
> MissyLissy :hugs:
> HopeLives86 :hugs:
> Zelly1 :hugs:
> Toffee87 :hugs:
> StephJ25 :hugs:
> Dutchiekins :hugs:
> Sabster :hugs:
> Ameli :hugs:
> crayoncrittle :hugs:
> 
> Congrats on those :bfp:
> Prettyperfect :happydance:
> Trichick :happydance:
> Dynamicmae :happydance:
> ...Marie... :happydance:
> BabyhopeG :happydance:
> DHBH0930 :happydance:
> TC52UPL :happydance:
> Hockeymama :happydance:
> deemarie1223 :happydance:
> Threegirls :happydance:
> lola85 :happydance:
> Amitsmom :happydance:
> Rose1990 :happydance:
> Bluemoonbubba :happydance:
> MsShona :happydance:
> Xitd :happydance:
> Mrs2008 :happydance:
> Laelani :happydance:
> Losses :cry:
> Cantwait22 possible chemical :cry:
> Rbdanes faint positive, possible chemical :cry:

BFN, AF showed a day early:sad2::sad2:


----------



## kittiecat

AF showed for me :cry: x


----------



## Soon2bGorda

Well.. Af not due for 8 days but I got this
 



Attached Files:







20130416_225417.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 15









PicsArt_1366170942236.jpg
File size: 167.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ladies .... Temp dropped this am..... Tested bfn ....... Looks like the witch althought right now feel like calling her the "bitch" is on her way 

On to the next cycle so .....


----------



## Skyler2014

Congrats on the :bfp:
SoontobGorda :happydance: 
Sorry about af:
Kittiecat :hugs:
Shouse :hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

congrads soon2begourda!!! xxx happy and healthy 9 months to you!!


----------



## jsmom88

Soon2bGorda said:


> Well.. Af not due for 8 days but I got this

How awesome congrats


----------



## NewMrsJones

Congrats to the new bfps and hugs to those who got AF.

AFM: I'm now 11 days late and getting fed up. I stopped doing tests a few days ago as it was too upsetting seeing bfn all the time. We dtd last night as it sometimes brings AF on and after there was a bit of watery blood on the sheets and a few wipes when I went to the loo so thought I'd finally started, put a tampon in but nothing on it this morning, put a pad on for work just incase and still nothing. I'm going crazy whats going on??? I've been tracking my periods for over 3 years and my cycles are 28/29 days with my longest one 3 years ago which was 34 days I'm now on cd41.


----------



## Skyler2014

Sorry Mrs. Jones, that sucks, hopefully it's just a shy BFP.

Just an update on me, I will be officially separated from my fiancé as of the first of May although I did agree to try counselling if he let me have my space. I honestly don't think counselling is going to change how I feel but he would not give up so I figure counselling will give us our best shot and if it doesn't then he can hopefully move on knowing we tried.


----------



## Left wonderin

Baby as a couples counsellor I can only say I think it's a great idea to go to counselling together , wether its to resolve the issues or be definite that the best thing for you is to end the relationship. It will be come clearer to you during the sessions and hopefully you will then never have to look back and think " what if " and did I make the right decision " space is a good thing too as its hard to make those decisions without it . I wish you the best of luck within all :)


----------



## Lovepink81

I see a BFP!! Yay! COngrats!!


Soon2bGorda said:


> Well.. Af not due for 8 days but I got this


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi Ladies...I need help...My IUI was done this past Monday, so today would be 3DPIUI OR 2DPIUI? Well...yesterday and today, I've been having low grade temp 99.0 - 99.6. I feel sluggish and bloated...Has anyone experienced that with IUI's? What were your symptoms? Oh and I know TMI, but also today and yesterday I had EWCM. IDK what's going!


----------



## Sabster

babyrogers said:


> Sorry Mrs. Jones, that sucks, hopefully it's just a shy BFP.
> 
> Just an update on me, I will be officially separated from my fiancé as of the first of May although I did agree to try counselling if he let me have my space. I honestly don't think counselling is going to change how I feel but he would not give up so I figure counselling will give us our best shot and if it doesn't then he can hopefully move on knowing we tried.

Since my boyfriend and i started t TTc our relationship went through sme really heavy sh*t. We fught, I kicked him out, we made up, we fought again, tears, screaming yeling, and then we agreed to go to therapy and it was hard at first but we are doing so much better. It's not an easy road and it makes you take a good look at yourself, but I am really happy we are going. i feel that we are at a really good place in our relationship nw, but man o man, there were times where I wanted to call it quits.

HUGZ and the best of luck!


----------



## jsmom88

Well ladies I'm fighting off my strong urges to test right now. It helps to that only symptom I've been having is extreme thirst. I haven't heard of that being a pregnancy symptom, but i know that's one sign of being diabetic. I hope to see some more bfp including my own. GL all.


----------



## Lovepink81

Fx for you Jsmom88!! :dust: to all!!


----------



## justsmilexo

hey ladies, AF came. Looks like ill be trying again next month :( good luck to all you testing soon and congrats to all the bfps !! :)


----------



## SloppyJoe

Got my BFP! :D Picture will be my avi. I'm so excited! And nervous. Lol.


----------



## louloukk

I got a bfp too :D


----------



## Left wonderin

Wow well done ladies :)


----------



## Skyler2014

Congrats on the :bfp:
SloppyJoe :happydance: 
Louloukk :happydance:


----------



## arwenreborn

I got my BFP today ladies!! 8/9dpo (not sure which) and positive on both FRER and CB Digital. SO EXCITED!!! :bfp:


----------



## jsmom88

3 bfps this morning wow!!! Congrats ladies so excited for u all!


----------



## Lovepink81

Yay!!! Congrats!! 




jsmom88 said:


> 3 bfps this morning wow!!! Congrats ladies so excited for u all!


----------



## jsmom88

Lovepink81 said:


> Yay!!! Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jsmom88 said:
> 
> 
> 3 bfps this morning wow!!! Congrats ladies so excited for u all!Click to expand...

oh sorry didn't mean to confuse you. I didn't get a bfp yet, i just saw that 3 ladies had theirs when i logged in this morning.


----------



## kittiecat

wow congrats to the 3 ladies who got their bfps! x


----------



## Dannixo

Congratulations to the bfp's! Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## NewMrsJones

Congrats ladies.

I'm out AF finally showed up 12 days late so on to cycle 10 for us. Not going to temp or anything this time it's been stressing me out the last few cycles and I'm getting tired of the disappointment each month so just gonna see what happens.


----------



## live_in_hope

wow! :shock: 3 BFPs already today! :happydance: great news! congratulations ladies!! Xxxx


----------



## Skyler2014

Congrats on the :bfp:
Arwenreborn :happydance: 

Sorry about af:
NewMrsJones :hugs:
Justsmilexo :hugs:


----------



## pathos

Congratulations to the new bfp's!! :happydance::happydance: happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## kitcat42

FF moved my CHs back 4 days and today I am 12 DPO. 1 day past my longest LP. Tested with diluted urine just to check and had an instant evap line on a FRER. Within 2 min. No color and I didnt take a pic. I have a Dr. spt for tomorrow morning for a check up with my gyno and will see if she will do a blood test. :) Keep you posted. Officially 1 day late!


----------



## Jayne13

Congrats to all the BFPs!!!!:happydance:
Sorry to those whos AF came :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

My Lp is usually between 13-15 days...and today im 15 and my temp went up...hmmm? lol


----------



## Left wonderin

Looking good Sally :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm out, on to next cycle


----------



## doodlegirl

Babyrogers could you add me to 23rd please

Congratulations to all BFPs, sorry to those that the witch got and good luck to everyone. x


----------



## Skyler2014

Sorry NDT, sure Doodlegirl.


----------



## live_in_hope

hey :wave: looks like I wont be testing this month afterall....i havnt ovulated yet :dohh: so it'll be 1st/2nd May at earliest now.... Sorry to be a pain xx


----------



## littleone1993

Hi all. 

I got a BFN when I tested on the 19th but af still hasn't showed up and my af doesn't do late! Not ever. Both confused and getting a little excited. I hope I've caught!


----------



## Lovepink81

*Hi Ladies...
Hope everyone is having a good Saturday!!
I know I had mentioned that I wasn't going to POAS...but I couldn't resist!! lol....I caved!! 
That being said...Today is 7DPT and 5DPIUI! According to HPT Ovidrel is out of my system. I'm really not having systems, I think. After IUI was super tired for the first couple of days and Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday I was having low grade fever in 99.0. There is a little discomfort in my lower ab. every now and then but nothing serious. IDk but my left breast upper side is sore. Other then that no systems.
I'm not take any progesterone. But I am doing a blood progesterone blood test on Monday. What am I suppose to be feeling? Still feeling a little sluggish...super lazy...might just be normal me!! lol...idk...*


----------



## jsmom88

Well ladies i don't think this is going to be my month. Tested today and got a bfn and yesterday my pcp statted me on metformin again..yuck.. i have an appointment Thursday with a new fertility specialist which I'm really looking forward to. FF moved my cycle date to the 24th but today i started having af cramps. I'm sure she is on her marry way.


----------



## Lovepink81

Oh nooo!! :hugs: I know how you feel about the metformin. They're so chalky! I take 1500mg everyday. Good Luck with your new specialist!! 



jsmom88 said:


> Well ladies i don't think this is going to be my month. Tested today and got a bfn and yesterday my pcp statted me on metformin again..yuck.. i have an appointment Thursday with a new fertility specialist which I'm really looking forward to. FF moved my cycle date to the 24th but today i started having af cramps. I'm sure she is on her marry way.


----------



## doodlegirl

Hi ladies, according to FF my period should arrive tomorrow but my temp is still up! so that's good. I am 12 dpo today and caved at 10 dpo with BFN (stupid!!!!!!!). 
I have a feeling that I ovulated 1 day later than FF says therefore could be 11 dpo today.

I really really don't want to test and just wait if AF arrives.


----------



## Sunnie1984

This is such a lucky thread! Usual BFP rate is 20%, which would be 17 BFP's! 

And lots of people haven't updated! 

Baby dust to all, for this month and next, and I'll update on Subday with my results. 

I've avoided POAS so far! 6 days to go!


----------



## NadiaSweety

I Oed later than expected so I did not test on the 20th. I plan to test On Saturday the 27th if AF does not arrive. 

Our BD timing was off this month so the chances are really low that i can get my BFP this month. But I did have a dip that was still above cover and a tiny bit of spotting. (could it be implantation?) Oh, Great Now I have my hopes up again. I will keep you all posted!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

I was due to test the 15th...which i did and was BFN...MY lp is anywhere from 13-15 days and im at 18 dpo. Still testing bfn. grrrrrr


----------



## littleone1993

Still nothing turning up and I'm supposedly 17dpo. Starting to think I either O'd later or having a seriously late af. BFN's are starting to get me down. I'm going to try not to test for another week but we all know that isn't going to happen!


----------



## jsmom88

Has anyone tried Royal Jelly?


----------



## sallyhansen76

jsmom Yes!! i got preg on it the first time!! made me o earlier too!!
Also update af came to visit me finally!


----------



## jsmom88

My list of meds just keeps on growing. I'm getting ready to start metformin, royal jelly, and folic acid. I'm really not looking forward to the side effects of the metformin. I decided to try any and everything possible before possibly having to do the more expensive treatments. On that note i found out today while doing my own research that apparently i don't ovulate on my own at times. Made me very angry to find out after the fact. Also if anyone has any suggestions on vitamins etc that could maybe help I'm open to suggestions/ advice.
On almost forgot to add that I'm suppose to do 2000mgs of the metformin a day, but I'm gonna start out with 1000 and it's the extended release kind.


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi Jsmom88! what's royal jelly used for? I don't ovulate on my own either. Sucks big time. I'm also on Metformin ER 1500 mg a day. It's not so bad, just the chalky taste!! Uuggh!!. Good luck. 


jsmom88 said:


> My list of meds just keeps on growing. I'm getting ready to start metformin, royal jelly, and folic acid. I'm really not looking forward to the side effects of the metformin. I decided to try any and everything possible before possibly having to do the more expensive treatments. On that note i found out today while doing my own research that apparently i don't ovulate on my own at times. Made me very angry tow find out after the fact. Also if anyone has any suggestions on vitamins etc that could maybe help I'm open to suggestions/ advice.
> On almost forgot to add that I'm suppose to do 2000mgs of the metformin a day, but I'm gonna start out with 1000 and it's the extended release kind.


----------



## jsmom88

Lovepink81 said:


> Hi Jsmom88! what's royal jelly used for? I don't ovulate on my own either. Sucks big time. I'm also on Metformin ER 1500 mg a day. It's not so bad, just the chalky taste!! Uuggh!!. Good luck.
> 
> 
> jsmom88 said:
> 
> 
> My list of meds just keeps on growing. I'm getting ready to start metformin, royal jelly, and folic acid. I'm really not looking forward to the side effects of the metformin. I decided to try any and everything possible before possibly having to do the more expensive treatments. On that note i found out today while doing my own research that apparently i don't ovulate on my own at times. Made me very angry tow find out after the fact. Also if anyone has any suggestions on vitamins etc that could maybe help I'm open to suggestions/ advice.
> On almost forgot to add that I'm suppose to do 2000mgs of the metformin a day, but I'm gonna start out with 1000 and it's the extended release kind.Click to expand...

I'm honestly not sure how it works. I just remember seeing it on a search i did for over the counter fertility aides.
I took metformin when i was younger, in fact i believe it had a part in getting me pregnant before. What i remember is always being on the toilet. I don't think it's a bad idea for me to start it again as my cycles seem to be longer now. It went from every 27 days to the latest 34 days. I think my pcos has returned :(


----------



## doodlegirl

Af started. . . . Been to doctors and I am having bloods done this week and then they will check my prog. levels 21. cd. apart from that I am taking a break from charting and testing and will be just bd every other day. I get too anxious and it is affecting my relationship. instead of spending hours reading about ttc on net I will focus more on being healthy and having fun. I really need to chill a bit as I feel it has taken over my life. Good luck everyone. x


----------



## jsmom88

doodlegirl said:


> Af started. . . . Been to doctors and I am having bloods done this week and then they will check my prog. levels 21. cd. apart from that I am taking a break from charting and testing and will be just bd every other day. I get too anxious and it is affecting my relationship. instead of spending hours reading about ttc on net I will focus more on being healthy and having fun. I really need to chill a bit as I feel it has taken over my life. Good luck everyone. x

:hugs: i feel the same way. Every time i get my period i go into days of depression and the hubby and i always seem to argue. I've decided to go see the specialist on Thursday to see what he has to say. We have decided if it's not good news to take a break for a short while, but seeing how i have a family member coming out every other day that they are expecting, kinda makes me want to keep trying.
Afm still no af which is what i kinda expected. I'm on cd 31 today and according to ff af should be here tomorrow. I hope to see more bfps before April is over. GL to the ones still waiting!


----------



## Dannixo

Bfn for me this morning.. Waiting on af and then off to cycle 6 of clomid. Losing faith that anything will work anymore :(


----------



## jsmom88

Af tagged me today :( on to the next cycle...maybe


----------



## Jellyx

9dpo BFN :(


----------



## Lovepink81

How long did you take metformin before you got pregnant? My periods are super super irregular! I didn't know that PCOS goes away. I'm glad to hear that!



jsmom88 said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jsmom88! what's royal jelly used for? I don't ovulate on my own either. Sucks big time. I'm also on Metformin ER 1500 mg a day. It's not so bad, just the chalky taste!! Uuggh!!. Good luck.
> 
> 
> jsmom88 said:
> 
> 
> My list of meds just keeps on growing. I'm getting ready to start metformin, royal jelly, and folic acid. I'm really not looking forward to the side effects of the metformin. I decided to try any and everything possible before possibly having to do the more expensive treatments. On that note i found out today while doing my own research that apparently i don't ovulate on my own at times. Made me very angry tow find out after the fact. Also if anyone has any suggestions on vitamins etc that could maybe help I'm open to suggestions/ advice.
> On almost forgot to add that I'm suppose to do 2000mgs of the metformin a day, but I'm gonna start out with 1000 and it's the extended release kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm honestly not sure how it works. I just remember seeing it on a search i did for over the counter fertility aides.
> I took metformin when i was younger, in fact i believe it had a part in getting me pregnant before. What i remember is always being on the toilet. I don't think it's a bad idea for me to start it again as my cycles seem to be longer now. It went from every 27 days to the latest 34 days. I think my pcos has returned :(Click to expand...


----------



## Lovepink81

Dannixo said:


> Bfn for me this morning.. Waiting on af and then off to cycle 6 of clomid. Losing faith that anything will work anymore :(


OMg...that's how I'm feeling right now!! This whole infertility sucks big time!!:wacko:


----------



## jsmom88

Lovepink81 said:


> How long did you take metformin before you got pregnant? My periods are super super irregular! I didn't know that PCOS goes away. I'm glad to hear that!
> 
> 
> 
> jsmom88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jsmom88! what's royal jelly used for? I don't ovulate on my own either. Sucks big time. I'm also on Metformin ER 1500 mg a day. It's not so bad, just the chalky taste!! Uuggh!!. Good luck.
> 
> 
> jsmom88 said:
> 
> 
> My list of meds just keeps on growing. I'm getting ready to start metformin, royal jelly, and folic acid. I'm really not looking forward to the side effects of the metformin. I decided to try any and everything possible before possibly having to do the more expensive treatments. On that note i found out today while doing my own research that apparently i don't ovulate on my own at times. Made me very angry tow find out after the fact. Also if anyone has any suggestions on vitamins etc that could maybe help I'm open to suggestions/ advice.
> On almost forgot to add that I'm suppose to do 2000mgs of the metformin a day, but I'm gonna start out with 1000 and it's the extended release kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm honestly not sure how it works. I just remember seeing it on a search i did for over the counter fertility aides.
> I took metformin when i was younger, in fact i believe it had a part in getting me pregnant before. What i remember is always being on the toilet. I don't think it's a bad idea for me to start it again as my cycles seem to be longer now. It went from every 27 days to the latest 34 days. I think my pcos has returned :(Click to expand...Click to expand...

I was on it for 2-3 months. I'm not sure if it went completely away, but up until now i wasn't having a lot of problems like when i first started.


----------



## Lovepink81

Oh wow! I've been on faithfully for 5 months now...and nothing!!



jsmom88 said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> How long did you take metformin before you got pregnant? My periods are super super irregular! I didn't know that PCOS goes away. I'm glad to hear that!
> 
> 
> 
> jsmom88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jsmom88! what's royal jelly used for? I don't ovulate on my own either. Sucks big time. I'm also on Metformin ER 1500 mg a day. It's not so bad, just the chalky taste!! Uuggh!!. Good luck.
> 
> 
> jsmom88 said:
> 
> 
> My list of meds just keeps on growing. I'm getting ready to start metformin, royal jelly, and folic acid. I'm really not looking forward to the side effects of the metformin. I decided to try any and everything possible before possibly having to do the more expensive treatments. On that note i found out today while doing my own research that apparently i don't ovulate on my own at times. Made me very angry tow find out after the fact. Also if anyone has any suggestions on vitamins etc that could maybe help I'm open to suggestions/ advice.
> On almost forgot to add that I'm suppose to do 2000mgs of the metformin a day, but I'm gonna start out with 1000 and it's the extended release kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm honestly not sure how it works. I just remember seeing it on a search i did for over the counter fertility aides.
> I took metformin when i was younger, in fact i believe it had a part in getting me pregnant before. What i remember is always being on the toilet. I don't think it's a bad idea for me to start it again as my cycles seem to be longer now. It went from every 27 days to the latest 34 days. I think my pcos has returned :(Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was on it for 2-3 months. I'm not sure if it went completely away, but up until now i wasn't having a lot of problems like when i first started.Click to expand...


----------



## Alyssa Drough

Gonna test on friday which will be CD 26. Do you think it's too early to show a BFP?

It's only because I'm going on a camping weekend this weekend and need to know whether or not to buy alcohol!!!


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi Everyone!!
9dpiui for me! Talked with DH last night and wants me to wait to test on 4/29. I agree since it's very disappointing to see BFN! I know it's early! Anyways...I'm trying to hold off. I ordered some FRPT & Clear Blues oh and a basal thermometer. I'm going to try to be good and temp evey morning and log it on FF. They should come in tomorrow evening. :)


----------



## Megan252

Congrats to all the ladies with BFP's and sorry for ladies with AF :flower:

I tried really hard to wait until my date to test but caved and tested this morning. Here's what I got....(I've never attached a pic before so might take a couple tries :wacko:):happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1323.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Lovepink81

Congrats Megan!!! Sooo exciting!! Have a H&H 9mo!!


----------



## Dannixo

Megan252 said:


> Congrats to all the ladies with BFP's and sorry for ladies with AF :flower:
> 
> I tried really hard to wait until my date to test but caved and tested this morning. Here's what I got....(I've never attached a pic before so might take a couple tries :wacko:):happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations! That is a nice dark line for testing early! Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## skimomma

Congrats, Megan!

18dpo & af is 2 dys late. Tested back on 12dpo and it was negative. If af doesn't show up today, I'll test tonight.


----------



## jsmom88

Hi ladies. This is probably going to be my last post. 
Update on me- saw specialist number 2 today and it was a devastating trip. Long story short today's diagnosis is that i won't be able to conceive. I'm so disappointed with some of the past doctors that i saw. I found out lots of stuff the other doctors didn't tell me. I've been going this long thinking that I'm ovulating on my own and having a normal 27 day cycle only to find out that i wasn't ovulating and the clomid wasn't working. Instead i was developing cysts that they tild me were dominant follicles. I also was made aware of that my egg reserve is not good. I'm only 25 and only explanation i can get is sometimes infertility can not be explained. The doc was surprised that i even conceived let alone carried my son during the whole pregnancy. I'm sorry ladies i really don't mean to be a downer. Sending lots of wishes and good luck to all those with their bfps and those still waiting and trying.


----------



## Sunnie1984

I'm so sorry jsmom. 

I think I'm out BFN for me today, AF due on Sunday. I'm so frustrated. 

X


----------



## Dannixo

Well the wicked witch arrived today.. On to clomid cycle 6. Hoping to make it to the iui part this time and my linings not to thin. Will call the doctor on Monday to see what the game plan is this month. Good luck to everyone still waiting to test!


----------



## Lovepink81

*Good Morning Ladies.
I'm soo sorry jsmom88! Also for those who the witch got!!
Today is 12DPIUI and I haven't POAS since 8DPIUI. I got my order of Clear Blues and First Response yesterday. I'm soo tempted to POAS. But also soo scared of disappointment!! Inside of me is soo emotional. 
Hope everyone has a good Saturday. No plans for me.*


----------



## Sunnie1984

I'm out, onto May's cycle


----------



## c.m.c

hello again everyone...congrats to everyone with bfp's and lots of baby dust to everyone for May..

i was out on 1st April as AF came 29th march...... did cheap strip tests all week and they were bfn..... still no sign of AF-- did 3 tests yesterday with all faint BFP's!!!!! i have no idea how to post a pic but i will try .... a friend said its defo BFP but I am weary as its nowhere near as dark as the control
 



Attached Files:







28th April.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm due af today, I no I'm no pregnant I can just tell x


----------



## Ladykbee

So I POAS today as had sore bb for 3 days and things like cramps stretchy feeling in uterus and some back ache. This is my 11dpo stick at 8dpo it was BFN x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Ladykbee

c.m.c said:


> hello again everyone...congrats to everyone with bfp's and lots of baby dust to everyone for May..
> 
> i was out on 1st April as AF came 29th march...... did cheap strip tests all week and they were bfn..... still no sign of AF-- did 3 tests yesterday with all faint BFP's!!!!! i have no idea how to post a pic but i will try .... a friend said its defo BFP but I am weary as its nowhere near as dark as the control

CMC I can see it, yay congrats  x


----------



## Ladykbee

So here's another pic when dry x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## c.m.c

Ladykbee said:


> So here's another pic when dry x

Yeah that's good for 11dpo!!! Congrats to you!!! My lmp was 29th march so I've no idea how many days after ovulation I am??? I thought my lines should be darker though as I'm 30 days after af!!!


----------



## Jellyx

Af due today but is a no show, I'm crampin real bad
Could I be PG? I heard many people cramped before getting a
BFP


----------



## george83

Jellyx said:


> Af due today but is a no show, I'm crampin real bad
> Could I be PG? I heard many people cramped before getting a
> BFP

When I fell pregnant with my angel baby I had really bad back ache one evening like inside my back was on fire and then the day after that really bad period type cramps two days later I got my bfp, fingers crossed for you


----------



## c.m.c

Jellyx said:


> Af due today but is a no show, I'm crampin real bad
> Could I be PG? I heard many people cramped before getting a
> BFP

yes both times ive been pregnant ive felt totally like af was coming- cramping bad too.. good luck to you for a +ve test:thumbup:


----------



## Ladykbee

Thanks CMC, for average that norm say you ov half way through ur cycle so is say prob around 15. Although I ov around day 12 of a 28. I'm going on cervical mucus change and ov cramps  x


----------



## Jellyx

Guys

Decided to test and I got a BFP !!!!
Will re-test in the morning and post pictures :)


----------



## Lovepink81

Yay!! Congrats Jellyx!! I test in the am...I'm sooo nervous! I'm trying to test by DH is telling me to wait!! I'm dying to test, but then again I'm not!



Jellyx said:


> Guys
> 
> Decided to test and I got a BFP !!!!
> Will re-test in the morning and post pictures :)


----------



## Dannixo

Jellyx said:


> Guys
> 
> Decided to test and I got a BFP !!!!
> Will re-test in the morning and post pictures :)

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## donnarobinson

I was due af yday, ino I'm just late tho :( x


----------



## spanzee

hi ladies just a query
Yesterday i had three faint positives. (using Ic's btw)
This morning iv done two and they are both negative 

whats going on? :'(
i know its early on in pregnancy because of how faint the lines were yesterday, but the lines were there. the one test was obvious it was positive, faint but you didnt have to squint! xx


----------



## c.m.c

spanzee said:


> hi ladies just a query
> Yesterday i had three faint positives. (using Ic's btw)
> This morning iv done two and they are both negative
> 
> whats going on? :'(
> i know its early on in pregnancy because of how faint the lines were yesterday, but the lines were there. the one test was obvious it was positive, faint but you didnt have to squint! xx

the exact same thing has happened to me but today i went and bought a digital test and it came up +ve and said 'pregnant' on it!!! i waited a few days- though i know its hard to do that:haha: i was testing non stop:blush:


----------



## c.m.c

congrats jelly


i did a digital test today and it came up 'pregnant' so that settles my mind... my lines at the weekend were +ve but very faint!!!


----------



## spanzee

Woo im not testing for ages now. just waiting to see if AF arrives. i was using One Step IC's which iv heard are prone to creating evaps and false negatives so im not getting my hopes up xx


----------



## sallyhansen76

Congrads Jellyx!! happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## c.m.c

spanzee said:


> Woo im not testing for ages now. just waiting to see if AF arrives. i was using One Step IC's which iv heard are prone to creating evaps and false negatives so im not getting my hopes up xx

well if you had a +ve then thats a good sign- I honestly had -ve for days (even after AF was due) then at about 30 days after lmp I got a faint line... now on the first response that i did tonight (i went on a preg test shopping spree today:haha:) the line was as dark as the control and my AF was due last wednesday..... couldnt believe how long it took to show up as with my 1st pregnancy it showed a bfp 3 days vefore AF was due

fingers crossed for you:flower:


----------



## spanzee

Thank you! xx


----------



## Dannixo

Update- hey ladies. Hope everyone is doing good. I called the doctor today and they want to bring me in for a mid cycle ultrasound tomorrow at 9:30. I guess to see if my lining thicken back up before starting my last and final round of clomid. Ill be cycle day 5 tomorrow and I always start clomid 3-7 so maybe the change of days will do it for us. Praying we make it to the iui this this!


----------



## Megan252

Dannixo said:


> Update- hey ladies. Hope everyone is doing good. I called the doctor today and they want to bring me in for a mid cycle ultrasound tomorrow at 9:30. I guess to see if my lining thicken back up before starting my last and final round of clomid. Ill be cycle day 5 tomorrow and I always start clomid 3-7 so maybe the change of days will do it for us. Praying we make it to the iui this this!

Good luck!! Hope everything goes well :flower:


----------



## NewMrsJones

Is there a may thread?


----------



## sallyhansen76

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...mays-mothers-testing-thread.html#post27101865
I didnt find one so i made one. 

I ve been looking forward to make one for awhile. 

Come join ladies. The more the merrier!!


----------

